# An Honest Discussion of White Privilege, by Two White Guys



## MarcATL (Jun 4, 2014)

These two guys get it...


Particularly the guest, who helped the host, David Pakman, to articulate the situation more effectively.

To those who wish to respond, please watch the video first, it's about 8 minutes and change long.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

Most white people simply cannot acknowledge white privilege because it would damage their ego or they cannot comprehend it. There is one white guy on this board that does acknowledge it because he believes it is rightly a privilege due to white people since he believes whites are superior.  Its got to be embarrassing for those who cant or wont admit it.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 5, 2014)

omg, grow the fuck up you whiny fucking bitches.

seriously, the crying and crying just shows that you are weak and pathetic.

affirmative action gives everyone except whites a cutting edge on every level of society.


fucking pussies


----------



## sitarro (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Most white people simply cannot acknowledge white privilege because it would damage their ego or they cannot comprehend it. There is one white guy on this board that does acknowledge it because he believes it is rightly a privilege due to white people since he believes whites are superior.  Its got to be embarrassing for those who cant or wont admit it.



More excuses from a group of people with the highest percentages of violence, single motherhood, population on welfare, high school dropouts and the most pathetic command of the English language. Insanely pathetic.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> omg, grow the fuck up you whiny fucking bitches.
> 
> seriously, the crying and crying just shows that you are weak and pathetic.
> 
> ...



I must have angered you.  Too bad you cant cope with the truth. Whites had centuries of AA even before this country was founded here in the Americas. You had that much of a head start and now whining about AA for others? As I said before it must be embarrassing to you.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

sitarro said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Most white people simply cannot acknowledge white privilege because it would damage their ego or they cannot comprehend it. There is one white guy on this board that does acknowledge it because he believes it is rightly a privilege due to white people since he believes whites are superior.  Its got to be embarrassing for those who cant or wont admit it.
> ...



Excuse?  Dont make me laugh. Whites are the most violent race the earth has seen and its not even close. Command of the English language? Fuck the english language. I'm not english. I'm Black.


----------



## MaxGrit (Jun 5, 2014)

That video is stupid. The idiot calls everything as white privilege. 

It literally starts out saying that whites living in a white community = white privilege.

Racial stereotypes = white priviledge

Fair competition = white priviledge

Good scholastics = white priviledge


----------



## MaxGrit (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You're definitely an idiot. 

What does being Black have to do with learning English language? 

People care about violence in their local community a lot more than they care about violence in history.


----------



## Mortimer (Jun 5, 2014)

didnt watched the video but white privilege is reall


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 5, 2014)

Tim Wise made the statement that " whites have the advantage of not being viewed as part of the collective" yet he views all whites as part of a collective when he conjures up the concept of white privilege   

He makes his living doing this.

no white privilege and he is out of a job. 


4% of African slaves were imported into British North America.

100% of the whining comes from their decedents.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 5, 2014)

sitarro said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Most white people simply cannot acknowledge white privilege because it would damage their ego or they cannot comprehend it. There is one white guy on this board that does acknowledge it because he believes it is rightly a privilege due to white people since he believes whites are superior.  Its got to be embarrassing for those who cant or wont admit it.
> ...




That is incorrect. 

Whites are the majority demographic, so they are more represented in every category....good and bad...but your error is in saying that whites have the highest _percentages_ of violence, single motherhood, members on welfare, dropout rates, etc...

Percentage _is_ the key indicator, however, and blacks lead, by far, in every category you just listed...I won't even go into crime rates. No need to.


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 5, 2014)

Now you see who is dividing US and tearing this country apart

And it's not the RIGHT wing


----------



## NLT (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Most white people simply cannot acknowledge white privilege because it would damage their ego or they cannot comprehend it. There is one white guy on this board that does acknowledge it because he believes it is rightly a privilege due to white people since he believes whites are superior.  Its got to be embarrassing for those who cant or wont admit it.








I got mine.....no privilege for you


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## rightwinger (Jun 5, 2014)

White privilege is more of an old boy network of opportunities. If you are white, you have more old boys available to you. 

Contacts with people who can help you career wise are fewer if you are black


----------



## martybegan (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > omg, grow the fuck up you whiny fucking bitches.
> ...



And while the bickering goes on the Asians and the Southeast Asians laugh, educate their kids and motor on.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 5, 2014)

It is a classic self-fulfilling, fallback position as any lack of achievement by a non-white group can be immediately classed as 'white privilege'.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

MaxGrit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



You are the idiot. Black people generally are from Africa.  i said that specifically to point out the white privilege. if I am not European why am I being taught to speak as a European instead as a person from a country in Africa in our schools?  Who determined that english (which is the native language to the founders of this country) is the one everyone should learn?

Whites are violent now and you dont speak for everyone.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> White privilege is more of an old boy network of opportunities. If you are white, you have more old boys available to you.
> 
> Contacts with people who can help you career wise are fewer if you are black



I would add that it is also a philosophy that whites in general naturally do not see simply because they are white.  What is funny is that growing up in the US you are taught every single thing possible about white achievement as if that is the only thing that matters and white people dont seem to realize that if you are not white no one cares.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> MaxGrit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Are you from Africa? Is that your excuse?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

martybegan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Since they were never enslaved I could see how thats easily possible.  They beat white people at their own game. Like plenty of Black people do.  They still have their native language and see English as a second language to learn not something forced on them.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MaxGrit said:
> ...



Where do you see an excuse? Excuse for what? I'm pointing out the concept of white privilege and the fact that whites are more violent than any other race.  Yes my ancestors are from Senegal.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > White privilege is more of an old boy network of opportunities. If you are white, you have more old boys available to you.
> ...



Are you two retarded or just mentally handicapped? The problem you democrats have is your libtard contacts are all ass holes like Obama.   Look at Obama's brother living in the shack, how are his contacts working out for him? 

If you dumb assess would grow a pair, maybe you'd start looking for contacts from people who actually earn their living and are not criminals and handout seekers.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


"Whites are more violent"... what a racist piece of shit liar you are.

WTF does your ancestors have to do with you?  Are you or are you not from Africa?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You are deflecting from the post. The point is that whites in general have everything set up in their favor. Your one off regarding the brother of the POTUS not even knowing the family dynamic is weak. I can tell when people start getting upset. They start pulling stuff out their butt trying to divert from the topic.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Whites are way more violent. Its not close and you know it.

My ancestors are my ancestors. Just because as a white person thats not important to you dont presume that to be true of other people. What white people think is not important which is another symptom of your white privilege on display.  Yes I am from Africa. Did you not see my response telling you my ancestors are from Senegal?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I didn't divert shit.  You failed to provide ANY EFFING SUPPORT for your racist rant.  I provided support for the opposite.  You assume that you suck because you don't have contacts.  Give me a frigging break. You suck cause you don't take responsibility for yourself.  You look for easy breaks to be given to you.  What bull shit.  

Do you need someone to hold your hand?  Here... take mine..  not.. here's a tissue you whiny cry baby.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



You are deflecting again.  This is not about me personally. I'm set for life with plenty of contacts.  The point is white privilege affords whites with way more contacts already established during the years of slavery and jim crow.  Common sense is the support. I insist that you use it to figure out this easily understood concept of white privilege.  If whites set up the structure and dominate it how is it that Black people have an equal number of contacts?  Its simple math you seem too emotionally involved to wake up and use.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I see, so because the race of your ancestors is important to you, this because your a racist, that makes me ignorant of why you are a racist. LOL  You think I need to become a racist to understand why you are a racist.  ROFL  

Yes or effing no, were you born in africa as a slave? Were you brought to America as a slave?  Were your parents born in Africa?  Were your parents brought to America as slaves?  Yes or effing no?

Every human on the planet probably has an ancestor from Africa.  Who the hell cares?  You think that you have dark skin gives you some excuse to suck at life? To run around begging for handouts, favors, and cry that some rich white guy got a favor from some other rich white guy?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Dont be emotional about it.  You asked if I am from Africa and I told you yes.  Now you are changing the question which whites like to do when they dont get the answer they want. What does my location of birth have to do with white privilege and what makes you think you can dictate to me the options for my answer should I chose to give it to you? White privilege?

Yes every human on earth has an ancestor from Africa. That is well established.  Mine however are more recent and have maintained the capability to produce enough melanin in our skin.  You don't identify with being Black if you have lost that ability.  Again you are crying about excuses while I am simply pointing out a fact like fire will burn you if you touch it.  Is that crying about fire by doing so?


----------



## martybegan (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Lots of them emigrated from places where they were not slaves, but were poor and destitute. they were also in this condition recently, not 5-6 generations ago. 

The attitude described by you is one of the main reasons Asians succeed, and a large portion of black Americans are failing.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

martybegan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Asians did not have their history, language, and culture taken from them. They also never have been at the bottom of the social ladder here in the US. That has always been the position of Black people due to whites setting up a racial caste system here in the US. Of course Asians are going to be able to beat whites at their own game. They have not lost the things that provide a foundation for them as a people. Maybe you missed it.  I said lots of Black people are doing the same thing in spite of whites rigging the system so their descendants have the upperhand.  That doest mean whites dont utilize that system to their advantage while either not seeing this or lying about it.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Asians did not have their history, language, and culture taken from them.



Because they weren't captured, sold into slavery and exported for profit by their own barbaric countrymen.

Hate slavery?
It's still widely practiced in africa. Today.  

Hop on over there and let them know how outraged you are. Demand that they stop it! Right now!

White people didn't invent slavery but they damned sure ended it in this country.

You're welcome.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That is a long excuse. In the effort it took to formulate that excuse and defend it, you could have actually been doing something to move black Americans forward. Instead you wallow in self pity. 

I really want to see this white based system rigging going on, because It seems to have missed me.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 5, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




He is easily one of the most blatant and vile racists on this site. Just as bad as Shitshispeedos, Matthew, Tank, 52nd Street, guno, or any of the rest of his ilk. Racist scum like him - and the others listed above - are a blight on our nation.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Asians did not have their history, language, and culture taken from them.
> ...



It doesnt matter the reasons.  The point is that it never happened to them and therefore they have a foundation that enables them to be better at the white boys game than even most white people are.  You seem to be confused about what white people did.  Did you know the very word slave is from the European Slavs?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

martybegan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



So your retort is that its an excuse? Thats amusing.  White privilege could only be an excuse if only Black people that were failing saw it. Here you have 2 white guys that see it.  Are you going to debate the OP or are you going to say my comments are an excuse?  If you can only say its an excuse thats just an admission you cant mount a coherent argument to the point.  If you have achieved any success in life you were a beneficiary of this rigging of the system. Just because you chose to not give it any validity only proves you must be embarrassed or you are a failure.

Case in point.  Here we have a white supervisor controlling employment.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/06/05/us/memphis-supervisor-racist-audio/index.html?hpt=hp_t2

How did this white guy become the supervisor?


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Here you have 2 white guys that see it.


I can find you "2 white guys" that have "seen" flying saucers. So? Does that confirm that they are real because "2 white guys" said so? 





Asclepias said:


> How did this white guy become the supervisor?



I guess we can rule out "affirmative" "action", right? 

All we're left with is skills, knowledge, aptitude and ability....What's your theory?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Here you have 2 white guys that see it.
> ...



Yes it does confirm it if the 2 white guys saw the flying saucers at the same time I saw them. Seeing a flying saucer has nothing to do with race but nice try.  We are talking about a race issue that people in the white race see.  If other white people see it why are you burying your head in the sand?

Affirmative action for whites has been around since the beginning of this country. Of course it was AA for whites that got this white clown a job. You can hear how ignorant he is and your really still think he displays aptitude and ability?


----------



## martybegan (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That is one of the dumbest statements out there. For it to be true some black person would have had to have been denied something i received somewhere along the way solely because I was white, and he/she was black. I can patently tell you this is not the case. In fact I was hindered in college once BECAUSE i was a white male. My father had been laid off and two scholarships were available based on need, however one was for women, and one was for minorities. Where was my "white guy" benefit then?

and the proper question for the second story if for you, point out how the supervisor got his job SOLELY because he is white.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

martybegan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Thats one of weakest excuses in the book. Your one off story of woe does not explain the economic disparity between the races. Dont blame you and your ancestors lack of effort on you missing out on a scholarship and claiming it was because it went to a minority or a woman.  Stop whining. Just admit your ancestors did not work hard enough when they were able to take advantage of white AA and make something of themselves like a lot of whites did.  When your race in general is denied the ability to succeed due to slavery and jim crow come talk to me.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > omg, grow the fuck up you whiny fucking bitches.
> ...



^ was never a slave, wants vengeance b/c there was slavery, fails to admit his race invented slavery and should pay out to the world for the horrors they wrought.


lying pussy, grow up.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So actual results don't matter, its the concept that somehow a wrong from 150 years ago (and continued in a way until about 50 years ago) that is the overriding factor. That my actual suffering  at the hands of discrimination (just not the right type) is to be ignored, yet your perception of being unable to cope with something that you never experienced is somehow reason enough why whites will always be somehow advantaged?

The only enslavement here is your mentality of despair and excuses. My ancestors only got here from 1880 or so (one of them) to the 1920's. They had zero to do with slavery and keeping the black man down. So kindly go fuck yourself and your self-loathing concepts.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 5, 2014)

Some people will never be able to get past skin color.  They are completely hung up on it and create thread after about.....you guessed it....skin color.  

Personally...I could give a shit.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yes it does confirm it if the 2 white guys saw the flying saucers at the same time I saw them.



Right..well, that's a small cross section of people and even if 3 of you DID "see a flying saucer"...that doesn't prove they exist.




Asclepias said:


> Seeing a flying saucer has nothing to do with race but nice try.


No..You invented an imaginary scenario and I pointed it out.




Asclepias said:


> We are talking about a race issue that people in the white race see.



So far you've mentioned 2 white people. Technically, I suppose you're right, though. 2 people see it.





Asclepias said:


> If other white people see it why are you burying your head in the sand?



I'm not burying my head in the sand. You're trying to deflect from black dysfunction by blaming white people. That isn't working as well as it used to.



Asclepias said:


> Affirmative action for whites has been around since the beginning of this country.



It was called skills, knowledge, aptitude and ability.



Asclepias said:


> Of course it was AA for whites that got this white clown a job.



You can't prove that.



Asclepias said:


> You can hear how ignorant he is and your really still think he displays aptitude and ability?



I have no idea. 
You trying to use an extreme outlier as a valid example of the entire white population, however, is quite revealing.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 5, 2014)

MaxGrit said:


> You're definitely an idiot.
> 
> What does being Black have to do with learning English language?





To a racist like him everything has to do with race, no matter how nonsensical.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



The OP is not about who invented slavery or if I was a slave or not.  The OP is about a subject that appears to be traumatizing to  you.  White privilege. If you want to discuss the origins of slavery start a new thread. Your deflection from the OP is a standard diversionary tactic of white pussies that cant debate the topic.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 5, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> omg, grow the fuck up you whiny fucking bitches.
> 
> seriously, the crying and crying just shows that you are weak and pathetic.
> 
> ...



Interesting you would say that....white women use AA more than anyone else.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



yea right

just admit it, you think you suck b/c your black.  You think that b/c white libs told you that you suck and can't make it in society.

Turns out, they were right about you.


There's no such thing as white privilege, it's a made up idea, by liberals, to create race tension in America, you being a fucking racist, fell for it w/o ever giving it a single thought.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Interesting you would say that....white women use AA more than anyone else.




Well sure, but they have a hard time changing a tire by themselves...


Oh sorry, my mistake. I meant they like to drink more than anyone else...


Or was it...ah, never mind.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > omg, grow the fuck up you whiny fucking bitches.
> ...



And link plz, with data backing it up.


I searched and found the claim, but the links inside the links only linked to more claims with no data proof.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > omg, grow the fuck up you whiny fucking bitches.
> ...




Let's do away with it altogether, then. 

Let's have skills, knowledge and aptitude be the only criteria for hiring/admittance.

Everyone advances based solely on his skills, knowledge, aptitude and abilities...as opposed to artificially advancing people based solely on gender, skin color or quota requirements.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Again the issue is not if I suck or not. The issue is does white privilege exist.  Its apparent it does.  You being upset and getting angry regarding this is amusing.  If Black people owned all the resources after centuries of making sure they were first in line for them it would be the same thing. If you were forced to learn everything about the history of Black Africans instead of what Europeans did and learn the language as well you would rightly be saying the same thing.  Only a deluded fool or a liar can actually think white privilege doesnt exist.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



That would be a great idea once we agree on what constitutes these things.  White people seem to think they can define them as what they want to in order to make sure it favors them.  You seem to miss the concept of white privilege.  You assume that white people know what is best. They dont.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Of course we do.  The world you live in was created by whites.  The philosophy, the law, and the vast majority of the science.  Not a racist sentiment....merely fact.  

There are places where white influence is not nearly as strong....say Zambia....although it is fairly strong there....but do you seriously want to live in Zambia?  

Northeast Asian societies (also very bright...like whites) largely created their world.  Buddha and Confucius creating much of the philosophical underpinnings which in turn influenced their culture and science.  They have progressed quite nicely and will continue to do so because they have incorporated white science and thought into their societies while retaining much of their own.  We have not done the same, unfortunately.  

You are a product of a largely white culture and definitely a product of white political, cultural, and scientific thought.  To say otherwise in ridiculous.  Instead of denying it...embrace it.  *It is who you are. *


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



So you are another that believes in factual existence of white privilege then?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Non-Sequitur.  Fallacious concept and idea.  It is not worthy of a response.  I live in America.  I am an American.  The Philosophy, Laws, Civil Rights and most of the science is a direct outgrowth of white European thought.  That is inarguable.  

Either I acknowledge that and accept it, or I renounce my citizenship and go elsewhere.  You are an American.  Either you accept the reality of the foundations of this society, or you leave, or you choose to be bitter, angry, and miserable.  Your choice.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yes, that is why everyone is afraid to walk through our neighborhoods at night, because WHITE people are so violent.  God damn you put your foot in your mouth a million times a day.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 5, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




The racism involved with her statement is stunning.  You should hear her racial theories on white folks in the tropics.  Good stuff.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Thats the entire OP in case you missed it.  What are you posting for? If its not worthy of a response I would believe you know its true and simply taking the 5th.

I am quite happy with my life. I dont accept some of the foundations of this society and I wont leave. I will continue to work to change those foundations by educating people like me. If you have an issue with that then thats too bad. You cant do anything to stop it.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Wouldn't want to.  

No society is perfect.  But this society is the best in the world in my opinion.  I am very thankful that wise and intelligent men constructed the foundations of this society as they did, and that we as a society have constantly worked to form a more perfect union (another one of their ideas  ).  

I could have been born in Gabon, for example, and probably would already be dead from disease, or tribal warfare, or neglect.  We as Americans....all of us...are very fortunate to be part of this society.  I am very thankful our founders used the best ideas from European Western Thought to construct the foundations of this society.  Those ideas have transformed much of the world....and largely for the better.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Most white people simply cannot acknowledge white privilege because it would damage their ego or they cannot comprehend it. There is one white guy on this board that does acknowledge it because he believes it is rightly a privilege due to white people since he believes whites are superior.  Its got to be embarrassing for those who cant or wont admit it.



Just "one"? Either my calculator is broken, or I forgot how to count.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Most white people simply cannot acknowledge white privilege because it would damage their ego or they cannot comprehend it. There is one white guy on this board that does acknowledge it because he believes it is rightly a privilege due to white people since he believes whites are superior.  Its got to be embarrassing for those who cant or wont admit it.
> ...



Well now we have 2 that have actually admitted it.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Do you come from the nation Black?  Wait, there is no such nation?  Then what the hell does your race have to do with what language you speak?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...




If you dont want to stop what I am doing why are you telling me to just accept it and be happy about it? 

Luckily I have traveled all over the world and I know more about what countries are better to live in.  I also study history and know the founders of this country stole probably 98% of their ideas from other cultures.  Part of the white privilege phenomenon is white washing history to make gullible people believe whites came up with original ideas and created everything.  The only thing whites have truly created was the ability to destroy the world. I guess to violence prone white people that is a good thing.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I said accept that the basis of this society is Western European thought.  We call all work to form a more perfect union.

I've traveled a lot as well.  So what Countries are better?  I think I'd be fascinated.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



There is such a nation. You being unaware of its existence is your problem.  BTW your sentiment is the very premise of white privilege.  You assume any nation of note is chronicled by white people. 

If the language I speak is one forced upon me and not one I chose as the language of my people it has a lot to do with it.  What area in Africa originally spoke English?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




So is there a separate only white nation?  And if so...what is the language?


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Skills, knowledge aptitude and ability are all measurable and valid for pre employment assessment or scholastic advancement.

You assume that all white people are in conspiracy to perpetually hold negroes back and that is the ONLY reason for black dysfunction and failure. It's the key to your entire premise.
You're wrong.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



So if the basis of this society is Western European thought then that would mean its set up for people of Western European descent.  Everywhere you turn white privilege is staring you in the face even though you appear reluctant to come out and just say it.  Why are you so timid about it?

What countries are better?  Thats a subjective question.  You being white most likely would not like some of the countries I think are better.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> BTW your sentiment is the very premise of white privilege.  You assume any nation of note is chronicled by white people.



List all the first world black nations?


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So you are from the country of Black?  Well, work to have that nation change its language if you don't like it.

If you are, instead, from the United States, English is the language of this country in the main.  Spanish is certainly being spoken with increasing frequency of late, but English is still the main language of the country.  If you don't want to speak it, don't.  That will simply make things much harder for you, but there's no law preventing you from speaking whatever language you wish.

Everyone speaks a language 'forced' upon them.  No one teaches themselves to speak in a vacuum.  If you don't like the language you were taught, blame your parents.  I think it's idiocy, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 5, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...




But it's so much easier to blame others than accept responsibility for your own shortcomings and directly address the problem.  "It's the mean white man's fault."  

Bill Cosby basically said the same thing several years ago and got crucified for it.  

The thought pattern you've identified is endemic in the black community.  It starts in the cradle and is reinforced until the day they die.  If you step outside of this orthodoxy like Cosby...you are called an Uncle Tom or worse.  You are excommunicated from the black race by other blacks.  The entire thing is tragic and sad....but I don't see it changing.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 5, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Not really.  What do you know about the black community?  When was the last time you had a real conversation...face to face with a group of black people.  You would be absolutely surprised what blacks actually think.  Your impression of blacks is what you see on the boob tube and is not reality. (My guess).


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Skills and knowledge are the only things that are measurable and are subject to opportunity. Aptitude is not.

Your erroneous assumption about what I assume is way off base.  White privilege does not dictate everyone is in on a conspiracy.  Are you stupid or something? Plenty of white people are simply clueless and the reason this thread has been created. Black people fail for the same reasons that white people fail.  They just have more of a chance at failure due to white privilege.


----------



## mpolitics (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't think that it's fair to say ALL white people have a "white privilege". I have seen many times where it was actually the other way around. I've seen many cases where a minority was let off the hook or promoted simply because of their skin color. Again, I won't say ALL, because that is not the case for everybody.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 5, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Racial envy and jealousy is taught...like you say...from the cradle.

They may not know another historical fact but they know about "slavery". 

If this nation were to last a thousand years  (it probably won't last another 10 years) negroes would STILL blame "slavery" and "racism" for any and all black failure/dysfunction.
It's the coin of the realm.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 5, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> It is a classic self-fulfilling, fallback position as any lack of achievement by a non-white group can be immediately classed as 'white privilege'.



It is a classic self-fulfilling, fallback position of any lack of achievement by a male white group can be immediately be classed as "affirmative action".


----------



## mpolitics (Jun 5, 2014)

You can't say that ALL white people have the "white privilege". In fact, I've seen many cases where it's the other way around. There have been many times where people have had the advantage because they are a minority. Again, I won't say that's true for everybody. Personally, skin color shouldn't even be important when being considered for a job, but unfortunately it sometimes is.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 5, 2014)

Nutz said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...




Fallacious argument that has null meaning.  Americans, white and black are intimately familiar with the other.  After all, we've lived together for over 400 years.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 5, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



I disagree.  You make some pretty big generalizations there and as a black person, I say you are absolutely wrong.  Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson and the crew might want to excommunicate an Uncle Tom...but THEY DO NOT REPRESENT ALL BLACKS. NOT EVEN A MAJORITY.

How many black people do you know, intimately (as you put it)?  How many blacks have you broken bread with, attended church with, went to a ball game with, had a beer or two with?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 5, 2014)

mpolitics said:


> I don't think that it's fair to say ALL white people have a "white privilege". I have seen many times where it was actually the other way around. I've seen many cases where a minority was let off the hook or promoted simply because of their skin color. Again, I won't say ALL, because that is not the case for everybody.




Funny, 

MLK called for a colorblind society.  Personally, I think he was right.  To me virtually no one who is black wants a colorblind society today.  In fact, just the opposite.  It is only about skin color.  Again it is both tragic and sad.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 5, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> These two guys get it...
> 
> Particularly the guest, who helped the host, David Pakman, to articulate the situation more effectively.
> 
> To those who wish to respond, please watch the video first, it's about 8 minutes and change long.



Oh well I'm convinced.

I hate white people too, now....


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > It is a classic self-fulfilling, fallback position as any lack of achievement by a non-white group can be immediately classed as 'white privilege'.
> ...



All the more reason to abolish it immediately, then. 
That way no evil white people could use it as an excuse for their failure. 

Abolish it tomorrow... people can only advance based on their qualification for the position in question.
What do you say?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 5, 2014)

Nutz said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Who said anything about Sharpton or Jackson?  That was you bud, I don't listen to damn thing either one of them say.  

****EDIT***

To your second question...many.  And most say the same stupid shit that has been posted in this thread.  Eg.  "English ain't my language"....."Uncle Charlie always been against the black man"....."White folks don't know shit about us,"........."Egypt was all black...the white man just won't admit it,"......."You fuck around on your woman?....."You ain't a real man unless you fuck around on your woman."  

I could give you 50 more....but I'm sure you've heard it all before.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 5, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



But you seem to think all blacks think like them and want to excommunicate Bill Cosby et al.

How many black people do you know, intimately (as you put it)? How many blacks have you broken bread with, attended church with, went to a ball game with, had a beer or two with?


----------



## Nutz (Jun 5, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> mpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think that it's fair to say ALL white people have a "white privilege". I have seen many times where it was actually the other way around. I've seen many cases where a minority was let off the hook or promoted simply because of their skin color. Again, I won't say ALL, because that is not the case for everybody.
> ...



And again, you are wrong.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 5, 2014)

Nutz said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > mpolitics said:
> ...




No I'm not.  Evaluating people "by the content of their character, not by the color of their skin," is precisely colorblind.  How could it not be?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> mpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think that it's fair to say ALL white people have a "white privilege". I have seen many times where it was actually the other way around. I've seen many cases where a minority was let off the hook or promoted simply because of their skin color. Again, I won't say ALL, because that is not the case for everybody.
> ...



Actually he didn't call for a color blind society. If you are going to attribute something to someone else at least get it right.  If you don't see me as being black you cant appreciate what I bring to the table or understand me.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 5, 2014)

Nutz said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...




Where are you getting this shit?  Who said all black people think like Sharpton or Jesse?  Come on man....stay in reality.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Your character is your character. Your color is your color. They are 2 different words for a reason.  If you judge me by my character you dont use color in your evaluation stupid.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > mpolitics said:
> ...




I evaluate people by the content of their character.  I don't give a shit about your skin color.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



What does your color have to do with your character?  I've known black racists like you and white racists like you.  The color of peoples skin doesn't force them to be racists  they do on their own.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Actually he didn't call for a color blind society. If you are going to attribute something to someone else at least get it right.  If you don't see me as being black you cant appreciate what I bring to the table or understand me.



So then, without racism, you are nothing?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 5, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...





Not a damn thing unless you're a bigot or racist.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 5, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yeah that that's what MLK's main point was.  Judge people not by the color of their skin, but by their character.  Funny how Asclepias judges not by character but by color.  Ok not funny... just sad.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



It would take you years to evaluate someone by their character. Most people dont go around telling you what their character is like.  Since color is the first thing you see, you are deluding yourself that you are color blind. Give me a break.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> If you are going to attribute something to someone else at least get it right.




Ironic...considering MLK was a proven plagiarist.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 5, 2014)

I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character.

Martin Luther King, Jr.

Live it, learn it. Find some character and stop hiding behind skin color.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm superior to most of you not because of the color of my skin, but because of my sheer awesomeness. If you're troubled by that, feel free to go fuck yourself


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Nothing which is my point.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, color is the first thing you see you racist puke. Project much?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I am not obsessed by skin color like you.  That is the basis of bigotry and racism.  Have we learned nothing?  I take each person on a case by case basis and try to form an opinion based on their behavior...what they say....and yes...their character.  

That is all I can do.  We all have biases, but generally I try to be fair and evaluate each person as exactly that....a person.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Make up your mind.  Or learn to use sarcasm a bit better, cause at this point all I see is some random internet guy playing the character of a black racist.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character.
> 
> Martin Luther King, Jr.
> 
> Live it, learn it. Find some character and stop hiding behind skin color.



Its amazing how you get out of that he wanted a colorblind society.  He clearly states that when being judged do not use the color of his skin but by his deeds.  Nowhere in there does it say to pretend he is colorless.  You need to learn some reading comprehension skills.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



My mind has never wavered. You appear to be confused on the issue.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 5, 2014)

Nutz said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



While I'd agree that any impression of blacks as a whole based on a very limited amount of data, especially from entertainment, is likely false or at least misleading, I often wonder about the whole concept of a black community.  It implies a sameness of thought, as well as a distancing from other races, that I think is more harmful than helpful.

I feel the same about any group of people looking for equality and/or inclusion.  The gay community comes to mind.  It's a terminology and idea that points out differences, which to me is the exact opposite of the way to try and get rid of people's bigotry.

I also wonder if those from other countries who live in the US feel parts of their respective 'communities'.  My father's wife, who is black but originally from Jamaica, seems to have different feelings about race and race relations than US born and raised blacks.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Yes color is the first thing I see as do you.  I havent deluded myself. That doesnt make you or not make you a racist.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character.
> ...



Where did "I" say he wanted a colorblind society?  You are attributing something someone else said to me.  I don't think he meant colorblind at all.  I see the difference between embracing color, such as the beautiful color of my mixed nieces who I will defend to the death and attributing their color or my own color to some inferior or superior aspect of character.  I judge folks by what they say and do, not by their color or even how they dress.   I learned a long time ago to overlook appearance bias when judging character.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That is regrettable.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 5, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Despite what many people believe, there is a diversity of opinion in the black community.  Seemingly, some whites can't separate the ghetto from a black neighborhood...there is a huge difference!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



There are two ways to look at the phrase, color is the first thing you see... one is bad, the other is not.  You were referring to the phrase in the wrong way as if one should initially judge by color alone, vs. my belief that one should not initially judge by color alone. If you meant the latter, my apologies.  Internet message boards are not as good as in person discussions. 

As for me, I can get an initial impression from someone with a very short conversation. Body language, facial expressions, intonations, terms used, all have significant meaning. 

Color and/or richness of their attire and/or even whether they are good looking, or tall, or etc. do not enter into the equation of their character.  Though I do recognize that a great many people judge by looks then back that judgement up with biased listening.  Me... no I don't do that.  Just to add... I don't do that any more.  I did when I was young... I learned the errors of my youth.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Thats real.  Its only regrettable if you judge people for it. When I see a Mexican honey I dont delude myself into thinking she has nothing to do with being mexican. Same with any other person.  I think all the different colors should be appreciated.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 5, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



And this is a great attitude and what MLK was speaking about...and more.  This is how I approach people...even if they are German or canadian.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 5, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Very true.. same with rich neighborhoods, just cause some folks live in a nice neighborhood does not make them nice.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I can appreciate that, but I am not speaking about seeing color as a descriptive base. I am talking about seeing color as a defining attribute.  There is a huge difference but also a very small difference.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 5, 2014)

Nutz said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yes, one element of the judging thing is to know what traits are common to various cultures.  For example, germans tend to sound and act more abrupt and formal than say your typical southern boy.  Thus when conversing with a german that understanding may help you in understanding the german's tone. For example, he might not be being abrupt just to you, his abruptness may be a factor of his culture.   Same with texans, when they say ya'll just don't understand that everything is better here texas they don't mean it as an insult.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 5, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Yeah and I don't think color is a defining attribute at all.  Though I do recognize that quite a large percentage of people do. So it's not without some level of understanding that I get Asclepias' point.  I just don't agree with the idea.  I've known way to many black folk that are no different than me and way to many white folk who are completely different than me to think color is a defining attribute of character. 

It's sort of like jokes about blonds... they start out as jokes then some people start believing them... sometimes even the people that are victims of the "joke" start believing it.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 5, 2014)

Nutz said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Nutz, I have had a number of interactions with you.  In my opinion, you are a good guy.  I agree with your view as expressed above as well as RKBrown.  That is what as a society we should be working towards.


----------



## Andylusion (Jun 5, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



No, that's normal.   That is the laws of physics.  When you turn your eye balls onto another person, the color of their skin, is the predominate factor in what your eyes convert into a mental image, your brain receives.

To say that's regrettable, is as dumb as saying the first thing a baby does out of the womb is breath oxygen, and that's regrettable.

Anyone..... as in ANYONE... who suggests that they don't notice skin color when they meet a new person for the first time... is either a liar, or idiot.

Noticing the color of someone's skin is neither automatically good, or automatically bad.   It's normal.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 5, 2014)

Androw said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




You missed the point.  Noticing is obvious.  Prejudging based on noticing is the problem.  That is a major difference.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 5, 2014)

Androw said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What is dumb is not being able to comprehend.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 5, 2014)

Looks like a bunch of whites and blacks might be coming to some form of violent agreement?


----------



## Nutz (Jun 5, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Looks like a bunch of whites and blacks might be coming to some form of violent agreement?



Once you get the racist douchebags out of the way, you can have an honest discussion.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > It is a classic self-fulfilling, fallback position as any lack of achievement by a non-white group can be immediately classed as 'white privilege'.
> ...



but we white males are not bitching about being behind. We can't, we are the bestest


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 5, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Once you get the racist douchebags out of the way, you can have an honest discussion.



Yeah, but I kind of like Asslips, and don't want him to go anywhere..


----------



## Andylusion (Jun 5, 2014)

Ok so my reply to the video is this....

First, I will grant these people that my definition of white privilege, like most people, is different than what they described in the video.

Saying that the extent to 'white privilege', is the fact that people are not suspicious of you, is a far cry from the automatic wealth and luxury that many leftards on this forum assign as 'white privilege'.

*That said:   They are still wrong.*

There are other races that have no problems, and no disadvantage.   Look at Asians.  Asians come here routinely, and get higher paying jobs, and have higher standards of living, than even white American.   Jews often have higher paying jobs.  Indians have higher paying jobs.

Should we be talking about Jewish Privilege?  Asian Privilege?  Indian Privilege?

The reason why there is suspicion is simply because the fact is, Blacks are minority of the population, and commit the majority of crime.

And EVEN THEN.....   Black people are still given endless chances to succeed, and they do all the time.... when they want to.  Thomas Sowell.  Clarence Thomas.  Walter Williams.

I've known several extremely successful black people in my life, that were fantastic.  How did they do it?  They worked their butt off, and succeed.

Compare that to the black guy where I work today.  He's lazy.  Comes in late every day.  Tries to pawn off his work to others.  Often screws up his job.   Decent guy, but he's lazy.  Doesn't work hard at all.   He does just enough to not get fired. Just barely enough.

He'll never get a raise or move up.    Now the company gave him a chance, promoted him to stock room, and he's over all of shipping, and he proved them all stupid.    Who's fault is that?  White privilege?  Or did he make his own failure?

*And lastly, the last two minutes of this video were absolute BS.  Total Crap.*

'white people' are not worried about getting 100% of the seats in a college.  That is not our beef, and never was.

By setting aside seats for those who did not meet the qualifications, and intentionally denying them to those who have worked for them, you are doing racism against whites.

You are saying that this guy over here, who has a different shade of skin as me, is going to get that spot at the university, even though I scored 100 points higher on the SAT?

Do you people on the left not understand what you are suggesting when you say this?   Do you black people who push this stuff, not grasp what you are saying about yourselves?

All of you are saying that black people are simply too stupid, to compete with white people.    That's why you have to have seats set aside for your color, because you can't possibly muster the intellect to get a high enough grade, a high enough score, to beat white kids in a fair comparison.

Do you really believe that?   Really?    You really think that black people are inherently too stupid to compete with whites?     You are actually going to argue that that those ignorant red neck racists KKK people are right, and you really are too stupid?

See I don't believe it.    I've met some black people that were many times more intelligent than myself.      It's you people on the left that call those people too stupid to succeed on their own.    But it's lie.  You people on the left are liars.  Just like those idiots in the video.


----------



## Andylusion (Jun 5, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Androw said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Then stop being dumb!  lol.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 5, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



I guess I just don't like the term.  Semantics.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



What makes you think I meant as a defining attribute?  I simply appreciate and notice the differences in the appearance of people.  It also may give me insight on who they are as a person and what makes them tick.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If it gives you insight into who they are as a person, wouldn't that make it a defining attribute?


----------



## Andylusion (Jun 5, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Androw said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Everyone prejudges.   You prejudged me, in this very post, and you haven't even met me.

Everyone prejudges.   Anyone who says they don't prejudge, is a liar, or self deluded.

If a white guy meets a white guy with a cowboy hat, they instantly judge.  If he has piercings and tattoos, they prejudge.  
If they have a "my son is a xxxx school student!" bumper sticker, they prejudge.

Let me make this even more clear.   *YOU* prejudge everyone you meet.  So does the guy who created this thread, and everyone who responded to it.... and everyone who didn't.

Everyone.... prejudges.  It's a fact of human nature.

I'm not saying it's right or wrong, it's simply a fact.   And it will never change.   Never.  There has never been in the last 6000 years of known human history, a civilization or people group of any kinds, that didn't prejudge.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Because I was reacting to your post instead of trying to comprehend it...if you want an honest answer.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



No. Its a result of their experiences which can change with a new experience. Its not something inherent.  As a youngster I hated white people and refused to date a white girls on general principle. I met a white girl I became friends with and that changed my mind.  However, I initially wouldn't do it because of my reaction to the treatment I received due to the color of my skin. If I never received that negative treatment I still would have been Black but would have had no problem dating white girs.


----------



## Rozman (Jun 5, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> White privilege is more of an old boy network of opportunities. If you are white, you have more old boys available to you.
> 
> Contacts with people who can help you career wise are fewer if you are black



And blacks have affirmitive action...


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

Androw said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Androw said:
> ...



This is true, however prejudging on the basis of race is different from prejudging on say what shoes I am wearing.  I can change my shoes but cannot change my race.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 5, 2014)

Androw said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Androw said:
> ...



When I see someone for a first time their skin and appearance might give me a hint at what their life might have been like, but it does not tell me their character, or define them that comes later.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 5, 2014)

Rozman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > White privilege is more of an old boy network of opportunities. If you are white, you have more old boys available to you.
> ...



Please show me where I can take advantage of this Affirmative Action you talk so much about.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 5, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I've seen it in place at large corporations, where hiring and promotion decisions are made based on race and gender quotas set by upper management.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 5, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Please show me where I can take advantage of this Affirmative Action you talk so much about.



You can and do put together grammatically correct sentences. You express yourself in proper English. Though I usually disagree, you base your arguments on a foundation of logic.

Sorry dude, you're out of luck...


----------



## Nutz (Jun 5, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Please show me where I can take advantage of this Affirmative Action you talk so much about.
> ...



  that was funny.


----------



## Andylusion (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Androw said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Completely true, and completely irrelevant.

People prejudge based on how you look.  All of them do.  Again, I didn't say it was right or wrong.  It's a fact.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 5, 2014)

Androw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Androw said:
> ...



Thankfully, not everyone is that petty.  You are probably missing out on some pretty interesting people if you judge everyone you encounter.


----------



## Andylusion (Jun 5, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Androw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, you are wrong.  Everyone prejudges based on looks.   You wrong.  Everyone is the same.  Everyone does this.   "not everyone is petty" false.  They all are.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 5, 2014)

Androw said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Androw said:
> ...



I don't...many others in this very thread say they don't.  Sorry, you can't tell me how I look at people just so you can feel like you are right.  What nonsense.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Androw said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



I think what he is saying is that everyone does it initially. You may be able to correct it after it happens but it is a instinct to categorize people.  Our species would not have survived without it. The person unable to recognize danger and categorize it for later reference did not live to pass on their genes.  Thats how our minds work.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



That favors white women and ultimately white men since they are by and large married to the white women.


----------



## Andylusion (Jun 5, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Androw said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



I can say I'm the incarnation of Elvis too.  Doesn't mean that's what I am.

You can say you don't all you want... you are wrong.   I promise you, you are wrong.  And all those who say they don't, they are all wrong too.

If you want to to deny it, that's fine, but you just don't know yourself.   
I've tried to fight internal prejudice my whole life.   As much as I've improved, I am now wise enough about myself, and others, to know that it's not possible to never judge based on looks.  Simply not possible.

The only difference between me and you is, you deny what is true, and I don't.   I realize my own limitations as a human being, and you pretend you have no limitations.  You want to believe that if you just will yourself to have no prejudice, then you won't.

Well, that's a nice theory, but I have never met a human being yet, of any race, culture, nation, or religious creed, who didn't.   Not one. Plenty who say they didn't, but later turned out they did.

You want to claim to be that one human on the planet that doesn't have any prejudice, that's fine.  But I know better.    Hopefully, for your own benefit, someday you will too.


----------



## bedowin62 (Jun 5, 2014)

left-wing nutjobs and Black bigots love it when they can trot out lame self-hating liberal white losers to use as dupes


----------



## Nutz (Jun 5, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



I have been in large corporations and have seen those hiring and promotion decision go to anyone else but a minority.  There is no way to prove it to anyone (and I don't expect anyone to take my word for it as I don't believe many who claim to be a victim of AA), but I have been passed over on a few occasions...despite being more qualified, more experienced and a better worker.  I actually gave up a career over it.  

If anything, AA benefits women more than anything.  

I need a new job...if anyone can show me where I can take advantage of this AA, please let me know.  

The last interview I had was in a hotel for a regional sales position.  There were 4 people and myself in the lobby...I was the only one waiting for the interview.  The interviewer came to the lobby, went to a white man dressed in a suit first and asked if he were me.  The guy said no.  I stood up, well dressed in a brand new suit, and the interviewer went straight to another white man dressed in jeans and asked if he were me.  I remained standing and stepped towards him  as he went to a white woman (yes a woman!) and asked her if she were me.  He looked around...looked directly at me.  I thought for sure he was going to address me next, but he walked right past me to the front desk.  I stopped him on the way back and told him he was looking for me...his look said it all.  I guess that was AA at its best.


----------



## Andylusion (Jun 5, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



Oh my goodness yes.   I have worked at several places where being a minority gained you a free pass.   Several.

There was a place called Sarcom, that I worked for back in the 90s, as a computer technician.   There was a guy there that showed up late every day, barely knew what he was doing, and didn't try to figure out, and left early.   Everyone knew why he was there, including him.  He was the token minority black guy, and his job was absolutely secure.

When he quit, mysteriously another token guy showed up, but thank Heaven above, he was a great guy who tried his best, and worked as hard as the rest of us.    But that first guy...  there was only one reason he was on the pay roll, and it was pigment.   And he reveled in it.  He never worked a full day his entire time there, and had no problem rubbing it in everyone's face.

Ironically we had an Asian, and a Mexican who worked there as well, and they worked circles around him.   He didn't care.  He was safe.  Asians always outperform the other races in America, which puts the whole 'racism' crap in the trash can.   And those who say Mexicans don't work are full of crap too.    Mexicans might not have the education to work in some cases, but those that do, work their butts off.

If every single black person in America worked as hard as the average Mexican, we wouldn't be having this discussion.

I can think of several other examples, and additionally, I worked at a place that only had 2 white guys (including myself) in the whole company, and I found out that I was the lowest paid person on in the entire company.  People in shipping were earning a higher pay than me.   Oddly, it never occurred to me to start a thread on discrimination, or complaining, or starting a political movement.   I simply found another job.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 5, 2014)

Androw said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Androw said:
> ...



I'm sorry, I don't prejudge people.  It is a waste of time because you never know who or what is facing you.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 5, 2014)

Androw said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


It seems as if you think your experiences are the same for everyone and are universal. I suppose the sun revolves around you and only you too!

I guess if all whites worked as hard as the average Mexican, we wouldn't be having this discussion!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

Androw said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



I worked at a place as a network engineer and there was a white guy that did the exact same thing.  Why he was allowed to continue working there was simply white privilege.  He was always screwing things up and actually ended up getting me promoted because I usually fixed his mess ups.  If all white guys worked as hard as Blacks do then we wouldnt be having this discussion because white privilege would not be needed.


----------



## Andylusion (Jun 5, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Androw said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Well, you do.  You just don't know it yet.  Hopefully you'll know yourself better in the future.


----------



## bedowin62 (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Androw said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



sorry loser; but if all Black people worked as hard as whites blacks wouldn't be on welfare proportionally much more and Obama wouldn't be a failure

ur a joke


----------



## Andylusion (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Androw said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Um... you just said you got yourself promoted, by fixing his mistakes.  Apparently he didn't have the white privilege?

And actually I know of exactly those examples too.  I know just a couple of engineers who screwed everything up, and minority engineers were promoted over them, and they were eventually fired.

Doesn't that also disprove the myth of white privilege?


----------



## Nutz (Jun 5, 2014)

Androw said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Androw said:
> ...


Well I didn't judge you as being an idiot until right now!  Hopefully you will realize that in the future.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 5, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Now you see who is dividing US and tearing this country apart
> 
> And it's not the RIGHT wing


What's the division?

How is stating the fact that white privilege is real dividing anything or anyone?


----------



## bedowin62 (Jun 5, 2014)

Black bigots love they House Crackers!


----------



## Andylusion (Jun 5, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Androw said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



And yet you just did....   You just proved me right, while saying I was wrong.  Ironic that.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 5, 2014)

Androw said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Androw said:
> ...



Nope...we had a discussion.  After you said what you needed to say, I decided you were an idiot.  YOU defined yourself.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 5, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> These two guys get it...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etg0ghv3Ieg
> 
> ...



Obviously most on the partisan right didnt bother to watch the video. 

That white Americans enjoy many advantages as a consequence of their race in education, employment, and many other aspects of life is beyond dispute.   

And theres nothing wrong with that. 

Moreover, it in no way discounts the talents and abilities of white Americans with regard to their abilities, success, and accomplishments; indeed, the white experience should be the experience of all Americans growing up our Nation, regardless of race, ethnicity, or gender. 

White Americans realized their goals and success as a consequence of hard work, perseverance, and determination, along with innate talents, skills, and abilities. They were also successful as a result of help and guidance from family, friends, teachers, and mentors. 

White Americans also did not experience having undue burdens, unwarranted obstacles, and capricious barriers placed in their path of life, as did many minorities.   

Consequently, the issue has nothing to do with white privilege, where white Americans are undeserving of their success, or that their success was somehow mitigated by the advantages they enjoyed in life as a result of race, but the fact that unlike most white Americans, minorities were subject to various discriminatory elements that prevented them from achieving their full potential in life.


----------



## Andylusion (Jun 5, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Androw said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Yes, rationalize it all you want.  Gotta save face somehow, right?


----------



## Nutz (Jun 5, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > These two guys get it...
> ...


Well said.  

And I don't think liberals and blacks actually discount white 'success' when white privilege is brought up.  I think the notion of WP is the counter argument to racist nonsense when whites accuse blacks of being lazy and so on.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 5, 2014)

Androw said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Androw said:
> ...



Yeah, lets be rational about it.  We had a discussion...right? 

At the end of that discussion, which you choose to continue, I determined you are an idiot.  I didn't form the belief you were an idiot (IMO) until you defined yourself with your own words.  That is not prejudging...that is giving you a chance to show me what you are.  In this case, an idiot.  

So tell me, where did I prejudge you?  I determined you are an idiot (and an asshole to boot) after you showed your ass.


----------



## Andylusion (Jun 5, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Androw said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Right, I'm being an asshole.  Whatever floats your boat dude lol.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 5, 2014)

Androw said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Androw said:
> ...



Didn't say you were being an asshole.  I said you ARE an asshole.  Sheesh, you have some SERIOUS comprehension issues.)


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

Androw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Androw said:
> ...



No it doesnt disprove the concept of white privilege. It actually validates it.  There was no way this guy should have been an engineer. Turns out he knew someone higher up in the company that got him the job. Thats why I said it was white privilege.


----------



## Andylusion (Jun 5, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Androw said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



I'm sorry, but you have gotten rather childish.   And honestly, as far as I'm concerned, you have successfully over the last dozen posts, proven my point.     It's sad that you can't see that in your own posts.


----------



## Andylusion (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Androw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That's not white privilege.   I know black business owners, and they have black people they know, that they gave positions too.

That's more along the lines of nepotism.   In fact, I know a couple of Asian owners, who gave jobs to Asian friends they knew.     

So is there now black privilege, and asian privilege?

You are talking about a different topic.    The fundamental concept of "white privilege" is that it's between people that are strangers, who judge based on skin color, not on "I know someone, thus I get a job".   That's a different thing.

That even crosses skin color.   I worked at a company where the Director of Manufacturing, hired on a guy because he grow up as a neighbor.  She (the director) was white as a sheet, and he was black.

Black privilege?     Well of course not.  He knew someone.  That's how he got hired.

Two different things.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

Androw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Androw said:
> ...



I should have been more specific.  He knew someone higher up through family ties.  He had never set eyes on the person until he came to work for the company. There is Black, Asian, etc privilege in hiring but its significantly less than white due to simple mathematics and a direct reaction to white privilege. Nepotism is just one facet of white privilege and that is not even close to being the extent of white privilege. White people set up this country unabashedly to serve white interests.  Why do you think civil rights had to be included in the constitution even though it specifically states all men are created equal in the declaration?  Its simply because they were laying the foundations to try and correct white privilege.  How you miss that is amazing and lends credence to my theory that white people are either blind to it or liars.


----------



## Andylusion (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Androw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



But you can't correct white privilege as described, without denying people's rights.

My uncle is an Engineer, that started his own company at one point.  If I had decided to get hired on by him, I would automatically have an advantage no other person, white or otherwise, would have.

Again, I suggest all such things are not "white privilege", because it's not about the skin color.  It's not even about race, because I would have that advantage over other 100% Germans.  (I'm 100% German blood heritage).

Additionally, if it also is a 'privilege' that other races have, just as you said blacks hiring blacks, then it still isn't "white privilege" when non-whites can take advantage of the same privilege.

That doesn't make any sense.

Lastly, as I was saying at the start, the only way to deny that privilege, is to deny my rights.   My Uncle isn't going to hire a minority person, simply because he can't hire me.     You can't force him to hire someone he doesn't wish to hire.   Nor would anyone else magically have that 'in road' to his company, simply because I didn't.

And preventing people like me from having an opportunity, would only cause people like, to hate the people who prevented my opportunity.

*YOU* are causing racial hatred.     That's not going to go well for minorities.

And lastly, if you really want a history of civil rights, you should do some reading.  Minorities had made far greater in roads into society before the civil rights movement, than after it.   In fact, minorities declined under the civil rights laws, because of the backlash against trying to force people with government.    Passing a law, and trying to force people to act a certain way by government legislation, is a great way to start a fight, and that's exactly what happened.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 5, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> I worked at a place as a network engineer and there was a white guy that did the exact same thing.  Why he was allowed to continue working there was simply white privilege.  He was always screwing things up and actually ended up getting me promoted because I usually fixed his mess ups.  If all white guys worked as hard as Blacks do then we wouldnt be having this discussion because white privilege would not be needed.



Troll or bigot?  Hard to say for sure.....


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 5, 2014)

Androw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Androw said:
> ...



Sure you can but like I said thats only a facet of white privilege and a result of whites having all those years of being able to place themselves ahead of other people in the job market.  Just because other races do it doesnt mean whites dont do it more than anyone else. You can pretend nepotism goes on in equal amounts but we all know the truth simply by virtue of common sense and the ability to count. There are more white people in hiring positions. You cant get anymore simple than that.

Civil rights has created far more opportunities than the system of Jim Crow and slavery. You must be out of your mind, high, or borderline retarded.  My grandparents who were adults in the 60's when Civil Rights came about told me whats up. Who do you think I'm going to believe?  Some white guy or Black people who have lived in both eras?


----------



## Godboy (Jun 6, 2014)

I dont believe your grand parents were trust worthy people. I believe they were biased and they likely told you MANY lies and a fuckload of half truths. There were also certainly many PERCIEVED injustices that werent injustices at all. "Man, whitey pulled me over today!" Well no shit, you were speeding.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 6, 2014)

Godboy said:


> I dont believe your grand parents were trust worthy people. I believe they were biased and they likely told you MANY lies and a fuckload of half truths.



What you believe doesn't matter. Your opinion isnt worth  2 assholes touching each other.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 6, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > I dont believe your grand parents were trust worthy people. I believe they were biased and they likely told you MANY lies and a fuckload of half truths.
> ...



I am sure he touches a lot of assholes.


----------



## Vigilante (Jun 6, 2014)

While appearing on CNN Wednesday night, actor Morgan Freeman spread some refreshing ideas about debating income inequality in the United States.
Freeman stood up for the middle-class, telling host Don Lemon that without the middle-class, there would be no way to continue being a great nation of consumers.
When Lemon asked the actor whether he believed that race was a major contributing factor to income inequality, Freeman sternly disagreed.
&#8220;Do you think that race plays in a part in wealth distribution?&#8221; Lemon asked.
&#8220;No, no, no, I don&#8217;t. You and I are, we&#8217;re proof. Why would race have anything to do with it. Put your mind to what you want to do and go for that. It&#8217;s kind of like religion to me, it&#8217;s a good excuse for not getting there,&#8221; Freeman answered.
When Lemon complained about how much he has been forced to cover race and income inequality, Freeman asserted that he should stop making such a big deal out of the issue.
&#8220;If you talk about it, it exists,&#8221; Freeman said. &#8220;It&#8217;s not like it exists and we refuse to talk about it. Making it a bigger issue than it needs to be is the problem we have.&#8221;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOiQgleiRtU]Morgan Freeman on race...and his birthday - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 6, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Are you a pervert that is into having sex with old people?  I heard white men are into some weird stuff but I thought old people were off limits.


----------



## sitarro (Jun 6, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I didn't say that.


----------



## sitarro (Jun 6, 2014)

mpolitics said:


> I don't think that it's fair to say ALL white people have a "white privilege". I have seen many times where it was actually the other way around. I've seen many cases where a minority was let off the hook or promoted simply because of their skin color. Again, I won't say ALL, because that is not the case for everybody.



The only reason Obama was elected was the color of the sperm donor....the best proof of what you just said.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 6, 2014)

sitarro said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



I  must have misunderstood.
Excuse my error.


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 6, 2014)

white people better start standing up to this slander and bigotry being spread about you

We have bent over backwards to try and make things better for those who feels they are victims, affirmative action for one...yet we still get dumped on

EVERY color and race in this country in this day and age has the same privilege to make their lives what they want of it...If they are failing at it, that is ON THEM...this BS of white privilege is just is being used to stir up the races in this country

better wake up


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 6, 2014)

It's coming.
A day of reckoning approaches.


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 6, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> It's coming.
> A day of reckoning approaches.



sounds like a threat?
You seem thrilled to want to see our country torn apart and blood spilled..


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 6, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



LOL there ya go all I have to do is find me some black or hispanic woman to marry then I can use them neutralize the bigotry against white men!


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 6, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > It's coming.
> ...



say what?

I'm observing reality.
History may not "repeat itself", but it always "rhymes".

Every nation/empire/government in history was born in blood and revolution and they all die in blood and revolution....eventually. Some sooner than others. 
No form of government is eternal. 

"Destruction" to one might be "reconstruction" to another.

As far as being "thrilled" to "see our country torn apart..." I'll defer to better minds than mine...or yours.

_When in the Course of human events it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation.....

We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.  That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed,  

That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness. Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience hath shewn that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed. But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same Object evinces a design to reduce them under absolute Despotism, it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such Government, and to provide new Guards for their future security. _


That was the main premise for the revolutionary war...You ARE in favor of that one, right?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 6, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> It's coming.
> A day of reckoning approaches.





Meaning what, exactly?


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 6, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Thats one of weakest excuses in the book. Your one off story of woe does not explain the economic disparity between the races. Dont blame you and your ancestors lack of effort on you missing out on a scholarship and claiming it was because it went to a minority or a woman.  Stop whining. Just admit your ancestors did not work hard enough when they were able to take advantage of white AA and make something of themselves like a lot of whites did.  *When your race in general is denied the ability to succeed due to slavery and jim crow come talk to me.*


That's the crux of the matter that too many whites don't and/or can't seem to comprehend. They keep coming back to false equivalencies, like whining about Affirmative Action.

*SMH*



martybegan said:


> So actual results don't matter, its the concept that somehow a wrong from 150 years ago (and continued in a way until about 50 years ago) that is the overriding factor. That my actual suffering  at the hands of discrimination (just not the right type) is to be ignored, yet your perception of being unable to cope with something that you never experienced is somehow reason enough why whites will always be somehow advantaged?
> 
> The only enslavement here is your mentality of despair and excuses. My ancestors only got here from 1880 or so (one of them) to the 1920's. They had zero to do with slavery and keeping the black man down. So kindly go fuck yourself and your self-loathing concepts.


So based on your understanding, the hundreds of years of headstart of "white affirmative action" and MASSIVE advantages have NO effect today? You're also suggesting that slavery and Jim Crow laws were basically ended and done away with 50 years ago that has NO EFFECT on anyone whatsoever today?

Is that it?


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 6, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > These two guys get it...
> ...


See? That's the problem with you people. You ASS-UME that it's a call to hate. Where does that come from, is it stemming from guilt or entitlement...which one?


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 6, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > It's coming.
> ...



The inevitable collapse of this experimental republic.

It worked ok for a while but has been completely corrupted.

The day the constitution was signed, some slick lawyer was studying it for loopholes and ways to use semantic distortions to twist and warp it.
Now after 230 years of distortion and manipulation, the document is worthless and the govt is completely dysfunctional, becoming severely oppressive, the people are more polarized and splintered than "united".

A re set is coming. The status quo is unsustainable.
No big deal. It happens all the time all over the world.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 6, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...




How do you imagine (or let's be honest, 'hope') this will happen, and when?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 6, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Thats one of weakest excuses in the book. Your one off story of woe does not explain the economic disparity between the races. Dont blame you and your ancestors lack of effort on you missing out on a scholarship and claiming it was because it went to a minority or a woman.  Stop whining. Just admit your ancestors did not work hard enough when they were able to take advantage of white AA and make something of themselves like a lot of whites did.  *When your race in general is denied the ability to succeed due to slavery and jim crow come talk to me.*
> ...



White slavery:
When Europeans Were Slaves: Research Suggests White Slavery Was Much More Common Than Previously Believed

I'm part Irish, my ancestors were slaves. Where's my AA?


----------



## Nutz (Jun 6, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 

I thought your debate skills were better than this.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 6, 2014)

Nutz said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


What debate?  I'm a part of the irish minority, my ancestors were treated unfairly. I want my AA.  Why should I not be able to benefit from the harms done to my Irish ancestors?  If those harms had not been done my irish ancestors would be rich like the whiter than white community of non irish whites.


----------



## Andylusion (Jun 6, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > It's coming.
> ...



Well I'll give you my take.   In every instance throughout history, where one group uses the power of government to oppress another group, instead of simply allowing freedom of voluntary exchange...... something explodes.

Eventually this results in blood shed.   People don't like being forced into things they don't wish to be a part of.

You don't see Asians coming to American and demanding government preference.   And '_shockingly_', you don't see whites or other groups complaining about it, EVEN THOUGH, Asians routinely earn higher, and have a better standard of living than Whites.

As long as one group believes it's their prerogative to use the power of government to enforce their views on others, it will breed hatred and discontent.

I always look at Brazil when I think about this topic, because the vast majority of Brazilians refuse to identify themselves as any particular race, but rather, as Brazilians.   Not white brazilians, or black brazilians, or Asian brazilians, or native Brazilians..... just Brazilians.

And consequently Brazil has very very few, any any real race based laws.  Practically none, that I can find.    And equally there is very very little race based prejudice.   The BBC did a documentary on it, not too long ago.   It's a highly integrated society.

Not equal.  Equal implies the everyone earns the same.  They don't.  Every lives the same.  They don't.    Everyone has the same standard of living.  They don't.

But there is no hatred, and all races work together, do business together, go to the beach together, enjoy the same festivals together.

There is none of this "I'm a African American." Or "I'm a Jewish American", or "I'm an Asian American".

None of what we see all over America, where minorities are going to the government, to demand that others give them special treatment, and in order to get that, they have to hyphenate their origins.

Ironically, from what I've read, in just the last recent years, a group of politicians has started pushing to change that, with race based policies, starting with racial preferences for minorities in education.

At the exact same time, majority groups have sprung up, to fight these discriminatory laws, and already the hate is starting.   No doubt in a decade or less, Brazil will go through it's own 1960s, with race riots, murders and blood shed, all based on race, if they continue down the same path we went.

Like I said....  throughout all the history that I have read about, every time that any group uses the power of government, to enforce it's view on the population, it breeds hatred and blood shed.

Brazil was one of the last American countries to eliminate slavery, and yet the races have lived together, grown together, and advanced together as the leading economy in all of South America, in peace.

Why?  Because no one tried to use government to force their views on others.  Mainly because of a brutal military dictatorship.    Now that democracy is in control, people are starting to try and use that power, and the result will be to ruin decades of peaceful growth between all the people of Brazil.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 6, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Perhaps you should move to North Africa and ask for reparations.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 6, 2014)

Nutz said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Why should I, I thought I was talking to "African Americans" no?  Are you saying all slave owners in America were American and none were from North Africa?  

Or, maybe we should get a better accounting of who did what and fine those people instead of me.  Then maybe also get a better account of who was actually harmed and send them a check instead of their great great great .... grandchildren.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 6, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Like every other collapse of every other nation/empire in history. Bloodshed and revolution is how they all end eventually. 
Think of the romans...the french revolution....the british empire...the russian revolution in 1917...the collapse of the soviet union in the 80's...read some history. I can't recite a thousand of years of revolutions to you.
History is littered with the wreckage of nations that were born, prospered a while and died.

The average lifespan of a nation is a couple hundred years before they collapse..some sooner....and they all thought "Oh, it can't happen HERE..we're MUCH too sophisticated and advanced for that"..LMAO.... 

This country was born in bloodshed and revolution and history shows it will die in bloodshed and revolution.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 6, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Nevermind...carry on.  I had a better impression of you yesterday...I was wrong.  

Carry on, tell all black people how they think and what they call themselves.  

Carry on, link to an article about whites being slaves in Africa and demand reparations from the US...acting as if you are comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## Swagger (Jun 6, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Most white people simply cannot acknowledge white privilege because it would damage their ego or they cannot comprehend it. *There is one white guy on this board that does acknowledge it because he believes it is rightly a privilege due to white people since he believes whites are superior*.  Its got to be embarrassing for those who cant or wont admit it.



Assuming you're referring to a post you quoted me on some weeks back, I never claimed that Whites are in any way superiour to other races, just that they benefit from the culture that was transplanted from Europe that, by virtue of its original purpose, is more advantageous to its creators' ancestors: White people. Furthermore, ethnocentric privilege isn't exclusive to White people. The ancestors of White people just happened to gain a competitive edge over other races due to their homeland, Europe, being in a near constant state of warfare, thus accelerating technological innovation, not forgetting the sharing of knowledge with other cultures on the Eurasian landmass, and combining that knowledge with their own i.e. - gunpowder came from the Far East, but European steel was more advanced, and could cope with the expansive pressure exerted by the explosive force of gunpowder. Coincidentally, harnessing the power of gunpowder in the form of firearms is what gave European their greatest edge over the races they encountered. They could kill or maim from greater distances than others, thus exposing themselves to less risk. Superior engineering techniques and disciplines also helped.

The other point I made was that White people should be thankful for the endeavours and achievements their ancestors made that afford them a more advantageous position over others in the West, and shouldn't be ashamed of it. Indeed, to strengthen their supremacy (not superiority) they should make a conscious effort to favour their own over others whenever the opportunity arrises.

Whoever doesn't acknowledge the existence of White Privilege is either retarded, tragically ignorant or plain dishonest. It exists, White people. And alongside embracing it, you should take steps to ensure that it continues to exist after you're gone.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 6, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



There is a revolution every 4 years.  A mini-revolution every 2 years. 

Your side losing doesn't mean the world is ending...it means you are a minority.  Wishing for revolution and an armed insurrection makes you even more of a minority as very few people, besides the radicals on a discussion forum, agree with you.  

In fact, it makes you a crybaby bitch who can't handle opposing opinion.  Sucks to be a minority, doesn't it.  It is a shame you can't handle it like other minorities.  You should suck it up.  Pull up your boot straps, work harder and be a man for christ sakes....no one is holding you down!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 6, 2014)

Nutz said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Wait... are you actually saying that EVERY SINGLE BLACK MAN IN AMERICA was born as a child of an American Slave?

Are you so sure I'm talking apples to oranges?  If I'm talking apples to oranges, then I put it to you that your so called bunch of apples are really apples of various types having disparate origins.  Further, many of your so called apples are from North Africa, the Caribbean, South America, Europe, Asia.  Yet, AA is applied purely by skin color, correct? Not ancestry, correct?  Many black people in America are not great grandchildren of slaves, correct?

More to my point the Irish were a group of people that America exhibited prejudice against, not unlike the prejudice currently being exhibited against Hispanics and gays.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 6, 2014)

Thus.. IMO slavery is not the point of AA.  The point is to address the prejudices, ... thus my comparison to the Irish is not apples to oranges but rather prejudice to prejudice.  I'm doing my best to "feel" the pain of being black, and Irish (and American Indian) are as close as I can get given that my ancestry is to Irish, English, and part American Indian.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 6, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



No, women get AA too!  And where did I say every single black man in the US was born to a slave.  Hell, show me where I have even said I support AA.  (Here is a hint, if you look hard enough, you will find where I have been very vocal against the practice).  Regardless, I don't think AA has as much of a negative impact on your ilk as you claim.  As I asked earlier, please show me where I can get some AA...no one has been able to give me any leads.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 6, 2014)

Androw said:


> I always look at Brazil when I think about this topic, because the vast majority of Brazilians refuse to identify themselves as any particular race, but rather, as Brazilians.







You are *greatly *mistaken if you think there is no racism in Brazil. Greatly.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 6, 2014)

Nutz said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


I thought I already explained where.  Nearly every single corporate and / or government entity has racial and gender quota targets set by upper management for hires and for promotions.  If their ratios are off for any one particular minority segment, instructions are passed down to hiring managers to fix it.  That translates, directly, to people of said race and/or gender getting "sorted" to the top of the list whether or not those people are the best candidate for hire / promotion.  

I've personally seen this done in every single large company that have I worked for.  Not only is it done explicitly, it's even advertised thought the company that they are doing it in annual progress charts and briefings to stock holders, executives, politicians, community leaders etc..


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 6, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



You reference the Roman Empire and then cite a time frame of "a couple hundred years"? 

Hey, guess what? France - still here, Britain - still here, Russia - still here. You are just another shallow fool who wants to wallow in nihilism because you mistakenly believe it makes you look "intellectual." It doesn't.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 6, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I haven't seen it or experienced it, so it must not be true!  But is that government mandated AA or policies set forth by the private company?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 6, 2014)

The damage to me personally?  I did ok in spite of the AA actions, but the harms of AA are real.  To many times the wrong people got hired and/or promoted in groups that I've been a part of.  But yeah when that happened I just left the morass to find better pastures.  I have no tolerance for idiotic behavior such as hiring and promoting based solely on race & gender.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 6, 2014)

Nutz said:


> There is a revolution every 4 years.  A mini-revolution every 2 years.



Ok..you go with that. 



Nutz said:


> Your side losing doesn't mean the world is ending...it means you are a minority.



My side?
I see through both sides. 



Nutz said:


> Wishing for revolution and an armed insurrection makes you even more of a minority as very few people, besides the radicals on a discussion forum agree with you.



 You're making up a strawman to beat up so you look "smart"..I never "wished" for anything.  



Nutz said:


> In fact, it makes you a crybaby bitch who can't handle opposing opinion.



Ahh..now we get to the point of your post. name calling and childish ad homs
How clever!
It's obvious you're projecting your own insecurities and shortcomings, though.




Nutz said:


> Sucks to be a minority, doesn't it.



More projecting.



Nutz said:


> It is a shame you can't handle it like other minorities.  You should suck it up.  Pull up your boot straps, work harder and be a man for christ sakes....no one is holding you down!




right...whatever.
Read some history and study the average lifespan of nations.

About the time our original thirteen states adopted their new constitution in 1787, Alexander Tyler, a Scottish history professor at the University of Edinburgh, had this to say about the fall of the  Athenian Republic some 2,000 years earlier:

    A democracy is always temporary in nature; it simply cannot exist as a permanent form of government.

    A democracy will continue to exist up until the time that voters discover they can vote themselves generous gifts from the public treasury.

    From that moment on, the majority always vote for the candidates who promise the most benefits from the public treasury, with the result that every democracy will finally collapse due to loose fiscal policy, which is always followed by a dictatorship.

    The average age of the worlds greatest civilizations from the beginning of history, has been about 200 years.

    During those 200 years, those nations always progressed through the following sequence:

    1. from bondage to spiritual faith;
    2. from spiritual faith to great courage;
    3. from courage to liberty;
    4. from liberty to abundance;
    5. from abundance to complacency;
    6. from complacency to apathy;
    7. from apathy to dependence;
    8. from dependence back into bondage.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 6, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> The damage to me personally?  I did ok in spite of the AA actions, but the harms of AA are real.  To many times the wrong people got hired and/or promoted in groups that I've been a part of.  But yeah when that happened I just left the morass to find better pastures.  I have no tolerance for idiotic behavior such as hiring and promoting based solely on race & gender.



So you are against the hiring of a white person over a black or a male over a female too?  If, of course, the black or female is more qualified.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 6, 2014)

Nutz said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > The damage to me personally?  I did ok in spite of the AA actions, but the harms of AA are real.  To many times the wrong people got hired and/or promoted in groups that I've been a part of.  But yeah when that happened I just left the morass to find better pastures.  I have no tolerance for idiotic behavior such as hiring and promoting based solely on race & gender.
> ...



Of course.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 6, 2014)

Nutz said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



What happens is over time most large corporations end up doing a bucket load of government contracts.  Many of the government contracts have stipulations that the submitting firms meet certain quotas or at least be showing progress toward meeting the quotas.  So you are left with a choice... meet the quotas by implementing plans to address shortfalls, or don't submit bids for government contracts.

FYI: many times when a layoff is performed the corporation will use the layoff to address shortfalls in quotas as well.  IOW layoff the old white males to reduce payroll and address quotas.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 6, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> You reference the Roman Empire and then cite a time frame of "a couple hundred years"?



Go read it again if you can't grasp the context. 



Unkotare said:


> Hey, guess what? France - still here, Britain - still here, Russia - still here.



Hey, guess what?...No one said these nations disappeared from the face of the earth...what a stupid position to even pretend that I said that. I guess you think you're "funny" or "clever". 

anyway...
France? Major revolutions in 1749 and 1848...A few others, too.

Britain? They used to say the sun never set on the british empire..it did eventually. Numerous revolutions in their history.

Russia? 1917 bolshevik revolution and the breakup of the soviet union in the 80's were the 2 I was mainly referring to, but there have been many...



Unkotare said:


> You are just another shallow fool who wants to wallow in nihilism because you mistakenly believe it makes you look "intellectual." It doesn't.



In fact, son..here..educate yourself a little bit...even wiki can be trusted to be accurate with this info

List of revolutions and rebellions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 6, 2014)

Swagger said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Most white people simply cannot acknowledge white privilege because it would damage their ego or they cannot comprehend it. *There is one white guy on this board that does acknowledge it because he believes it is rightly a privilege due to white people since he believes whites are superior*.  Its got to be embarrassing for those who cant or wont admit it.
> ...



BUMP!!!  ^^^^^

My mistake if that is not what you meant.  However supremacy is a subset of superiority.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 6, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > These two guys get it...
> ...


Post of the thread.

*one-man standing ovation*


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 6, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Androw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That he doesn't or won't understand this is rather telling.



Asclepias said:


> Androw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Basically.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 6, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> While appearing on CNN Wednesday night, actor Morgan Freeman spread some refreshing ideas about debating income inequality in the United States.
> Freeman stood up for the middle-class, telling host Don Lemon that without the middle-class, there would be no way to continue being a great nation of consumers.
> When Lemon asked the actor whether he believed that race was a major contributing factor to income inequality, Freeman sternly disagreed.
> Do you think that race plays in a part in wealth distribution? Lemon asked.
> ...


Here's the thing about what's going on in that clip...

Too often, those that made it despite the issues, basically, exeptions to the rule, come out and speak as if they are the rule.

A Morgan Freeman is 1-in-a-million shot, based in skill, opportunity and lots of luck.

Note: My statement does not take away from his talents.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 6, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > While appearing on CNN Wednesday night, actor Morgan Freeman spread some refreshing ideas about debating income inequality in the United States.
> ...



I believe he also said we should not observe BHM and that Obama is not the first Black president.  Incredible actor but out to lunch about somethings


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 6, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> In fact, son..here..educate yourself a little bit......




All set, thanks. You worry about your own ignorant ass. (wiki ~ )


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 6, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> White Americans also did not experience having undue burdens, unwarranted obstacles, and capricious barriers placed in their path of life, as did many minorities.





A great many have throughout our history. Stop throwing around generalities.


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 6, 2014)

Folks there is nothing HONEST about this "white privilege" BS

it' is being to used to stir up hate and resentment against the people in this country

this needs to be shot down and soon

Maybe they could've talked this about 150 years ago, but not in this day and age

White people have bent over backwards to give people a helping hand up and what do they do, they don't just bite your hand off....They bite both hands off so you can't defend yourself,  when they SPIT ON YOU

this is some hateful stuff they are saying about YOU the people in this country


----------



## Nutz (Jun 6, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Folks there is nothing HONEST about this "white privilege" BS
> 
> it' is being to used to stir up hate and resentment against the people in this country
> 
> ...



Just because you are white trash and have never seen the benefits of white privilege doesn't mean it doesn't or hasn't existed.  150 years ago?  I guess Jim Crow laws were an example of black privilege and bit off your hand.


----------



## Andylusion (Jun 6, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Androw said:
> 
> 
> > I always look at Brazil when I think about this topic, because the vast majority of Brazilians refuse to identify themselves as any particular race, but rather, as Brazilians.
> ...



There is always some level of racism, as long as humans are involved.

I think it wasn't even a dozen posts ago, that I made that very very clear, that all people, of all countries, all races, all creeds, all have some level of prejudice.   Anyone who claims otherwise, is simply ignorant of themselves, of a liar.

My point with Brazil was that there is no institutional racism.  There is no hyphenated racism.   There is no automatic disqualification, or automatic acceptance, based on race.

As I said, the BBC did an extensive documentary of this.  Even more recently, they did a documentary of a black lawyer in Brazil.   This lawyer was proudly stating that he earned the same average pay as other lawyers doing his type of work.   He had some of the same clients as other lawyers.   He lived in the communities, same standard of living, and so on.

Now again, I didn't say there was no racism.   But no one stopped him from getting an education in law.  No one stopped him from opening a practice.   No one refused to hire him because he wasn't white.    No one is paying him significantly less because he was black.   And he himself identifies himself as "Brazilian".

And equally no one gave him an education specifically because he was black, and there were affirmative action courses.   And he even admitted that when he first showed up for school, some of the students badgered him over being black.    But he didn't start screaming for a government program, he just worked his butt off, and proved them all stupid.

This is what I'm talking about.   There is no huge divide.  No institutionalized racism.  (not yet), and there is no hatred of blacks, or any other minority in Brazil.

Now there will be, if minorities try and force people their way with government.  Absolutely there will be.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 6, 2014)

Androw said:


> My point with Brazil was that there is no institutional racism.




My point is that watching a program on the BBC doesn't give you any clue about what racism is like in Brazil. I've never lived in Brazil myself so my own understanding comes second-hand, but I have known and worked with thousands of Brazilians, and what they have told me directly about the matter does not coincide with your BBC-generalization. 


People are people wherever you go.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 6, 2014)

"Institutionalized racism persists in Brazil despite government efforts to tackle the issue, members of a United Nations panel examining conditions among black Brazilians said Friday.
Two members of *the U.N.'s working group on Afro-descendants* said their 10-day fact-finding mission to five Brazilian cities underscored that the government has finally acknowledged the problem and has "shown its willingness to combat racism."
But the panel said Brazilian blacks "still suffer from structural, institutional and interpersonal racism."


Read more: http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/racism-remains-institutionalized-in-brazil-un-panel-1.1591369#ixzz33tvn3pff"


----------



## MaxGrit (Jun 6, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Thats one of weakest excuses in the book. Your one off story of woe does not explain the economic disparity between the races. Dont blame you and your ancestors lack of effort on you missing out on a scholarship and claiming it was because it went to a minority or a woman.  Stop whining. Just admit your ancestors did not work hard enough when they were able to take advantage of white AA and make something of themselves like a lot of whites did.  *When your race in general is denied the ability to succeed due to slavery and jim crow come talk to me.*
> ...



Their ancestors wanted their own children to have a good life and they worked to make it happen. That's what family is for. Kids raised in good homes grow up to be successful adults.

What are you doing to help your kids have a good life?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 6, 2014)

MaxGrit said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You didnt address the question.  Whites had a head start. They legally and willfully held Black people back from building legacies in the area of politics, academics, economics, land ownership, etc. Since Blacks were held back whites own most of the opportunities. Thats white privilege and the point of the OP.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 7, 2014)

only obstacle in the path of minorities for the past 60 years is their own ignorance, laziness and stupidity.


----------



## Andylusion (Jun 7, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> MaxGrit said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Have you read the story of Clarence Thomas?    His father, worked his butt off.    They were successful, DESPITE the obsticles.   And because of that, Clarence Thomas was successful, DESPITE the obstacles.

We held back Asians too.   Want to know why Asians have a higher standard of living, better educated, better incomes than white people?    It's because they didn't sit around b!tching about how unfair life is.  It's because they got off their butt and worked for a living.

There is no National Association for the Advancement of Asian People.   Instead of trying to advance themselves with political power, they advanced themselves through hard work, over coming obstacles, and succeeding in life.


----------



## Zmrzlina (Jun 7, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> only obstacle in the path of minorities for the past 60 years is their own ignorance, laziness and stupidity.



That's interesting considering that the Civil Rights act has only been active for 50 years.


----------



## MaxGrit (Jun 7, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> MaxGrit said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Vae victis is a reality of life on this Earth. Life is brutal and unfair. My ancestors worked hard, many took risks that placed them in mortal danger, all so that their descendents have a good chance at living a better life than they did.

Now answer my question.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 7, 2014)

Androw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MaxGrit said:
> ...



Clarence Thomas father did nothing but what countless Black fathers did. I'm successful despite the obstacles.  Nothing a white person can put in my way that I cant overcome. The point of the OP is to discuss why white people seem to think that more obstacles dont exist for Blacks.  Did you forget the point of the OP?

I need to see some documentation on how Asians were held back.  I dont recall them being enslaved, stripped of their language, religion, and history. If Asians went through the same or worse as Black people in this country then you would have a point. The problem is they didnt so you dont have a point.

There is no national association for the advancement of Black People either.  Asians are included in the NAACP. Must be one of the facts that escape white peoples memory. NAACP is not just for Black people.  It is for all people of color.  You must be a fool if you think Asians didnt advance themselves through politics as well as other areas.  They just were not on the bottom of the social ladder.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 7, 2014)

MaxGrit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MaxGrit said:
> ...



Whats your point?  We are not discussing how your ancestors willingly placed themselves in mortal danger. We are talking about the fact that white privilege exists.  Why is it when this subject is brought up whites like you try to change the subject? If you want an answer to the question I suggest you learn some respect and ask it in another manner white boy.


----------



## MaxGrit (Jun 7, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> MaxGrit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I don't respect bigoted idiot losers such as you. I will actively suppress your disgusting hate filled ideology if I see it in real life. I will teach others to recognize your hatred and disgusting racism for the filth that it is. 

Losers like you are harmful to developing good Black communities. Your kids will suffer because of your stupidity and hate.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 7, 2014)

MaxGrit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MaxGrit said:
> ...



If you dont respect me then dont ask any questions and expect an answer. So you either get with the OP or find someone else to ask off topic questions to.  Does that make sense to you?


----------



## MaxGrit (Jun 7, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> MaxGrit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You're a stupid idiot. Did you not notice that I only bother asking you a question right after you mentioned it works well on adults. I told you it only works if the other party is logical and not a blathering idiot.

I already know you are a blathering idiot. Therefore, I wanted to show others that, as with kids, asking abstract questions as a teaching method won't work on stupid losers like you.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 7, 2014)

Zmrzlina said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > only obstacle in the path of minorities for the past 60 years is their own ignorance, laziness and stupidity.
> ...



Brown v. BOE

in addition jim crow did not exist everywhere


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 7, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> MaxGrit said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



how have you been held back?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 7, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MaxGrit said:
> ...



What does that have to do with the OP?


----------



## protectionist (Jun 7, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> These two guys get it...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etg0ghv3Ieg
> 
> ...



As a White person, you're not going to be presumed incompetent or anything else when applying for a job.  You're going to be presumed INELIGIBLE by virtue of not being of a minority race, and thereby eligible for affirmative action.  As a White person, you're not even going to see the interviewer, as your application is destroyed the minute your AA questionnaire reveals you are White (or you don't fill it out).
  Essentially, the only "privilege" that Whites have is to *be discriminated against*, particularly by govt employers.  Try to find a white doctor or nurse in a VA hospital.  Not many there.

  This discussion between these 2 guys is the biggest pile of crap I've ever heard.  I don't believe for a second that blacks are more unemployed than Whites, or any other minority race.  All the govt offices I've been to lately have nothing but minorities working in them.  As for data, it's BS.  I did my own study not too long ago.  I applied for about 50 jobs with state, county and city agencies in 2010 and 2011.  I did not fill out any of their AA questionnaires.  I never even heard back from them.  Then I retired in 2012, and just for the hell of it, I applied again to about 15 govt jobs, this time checking Hispanic on the AA questionnaire.  I received 10 replies, and calls for interviews.


----------



## Andylusion (Jun 7, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Androw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Are you saying there was not racism against Asians now?   Are we living in a myth that magically, only black people, were the only people group on the planet that experienced racism?

Please.   Maybe you forget how we rounded up all the Asians, during WW2, and thousands died in the process?

They did?  Ok.    You show me where there are Pro-Asian laws, promoting Asians?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 7, 2014)

Androw said:


> Are you saying there was not racism against Asians now?   Are we living in a myth that magically, only black people, were the only people group on the planet that experienced racism?




Ignorant racists like him just don't want to know. Recall how Chinese immigrants were treated while building the transcontinental railroad, or the Chinese Exclusion Act among many officially sanctioned acts of blatant racism, segregation, and oppression.


----------



## Andylusion (Jun 7, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Androw said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying there was not racism against Asians now?   Are we living in a myth that magically, only black people, were the only people group on the planet that experienced racism?
> ...



Absolutely!      For some stupid reason, liberals, and especially black bigots, want to pretend that they, and they alone were the only people on the entire planet to ever be enslaved.  That only them, have any claim to being wronged.    All delusions.

Asians were wronged like many others.  They overcame, let go of the past, and worked their butts off.      That's why they have higher standards of living, than any other minority in American, except perhaps Jews.


----------



## holston (Jun 7, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> These two guys get it...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etg0ghv3Ieg
> 
> ...



Dave Pakman is a Jewish Supremacist who believes that only Jews should have privileges. 

 The dork he is interviewing is either a "Jew" or a self hating gentile, in other words, a conceited prick.

 Since these pricks are both "white", I agree with them that THEIR privileges should be removed. 
 To begin with, they should not have the privilege to post their atavistic hatred of White Anglo Saxon Culture on the internet and should be subjected to the type of censorship in expressing their thinly veiled contempt in the same way that Jewgle and JewTube are silencing all critics of Jewish Supremacism. 

 With creeps like these around, who needs ipecac?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 7, 2014)

If blacks don't like that many whites are successful...Well, they're welcome to go back to africa and sick a fucking tribal cock.


----------



## holston (Jun 8, 2014)

Matthew said:


> If blacks don't like that many whites are successful...Well, they're welcome to go back to africa and sick a fucking tribal cock.



 What a positively Jewish thing to say.


----------



## Andylusion (Jun 8, 2014)

holston said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > If blacks don't like that many whites are successful...Well, they're welcome to go back to africa and sick a fucking tribal cock.
> ...



Yeah I don't like that either.  Rather pathetic way of talking to people.

But I do grasp his point though....   We have the highest standard of living in the world.    The poorest people in our country, have a higher standard of living, the some of the middle class around the world.

How anyone in America can complain about their living standard here, is absolutely ridiculous.    And that's not a race thing either.   White people who complain are absolutely fruit bats.

$32K a year, makes you the top 1% of wage earners in the world.   A married man and woman, working at Wendy's for minimum wage, is just at, or in, the richest 1% in the world.

Spoiled brats need to SHUT UP.   You have it so good in this country, just shut your mouth, and be happy with how great your lives are.


----------



## holston (Jun 8, 2014)

Ashkenazi/White Jewish Privilege Checklist | Garret & Studio


----------



## holston (Jun 8, 2014)

Checking Your Jewish Privilege ? Forward.com

 Fortunate Son: Tal Fortgang is the descendant of Holocaust survivors, but also a day school graduate from a rich suburb.








 This fellow needs to be commended for knowing how to leave the past behind. 

 His youthful appearance is astonishing given the number of decades since he "survived" the holocaust. 

 His recovery from the brutalities of life in a concentration camp are remarkable.




> How, then, can we live as Jews in modern America with an honest admission that we are both Samson and the nebbish, the mighty and the vulnerable, the comfortable offspring of a hated, hunted people? The answer turned up in the Torah portion Behar, which was read last Shabbat.
> 
> In the text, the ancient Israelites are commanded to practice a sabbatical from farming every seventh year and a jubilee year with every seventh sabbatical. One major purpose of the shmita, as it&#8217;s known, is to permit the poor to harvest food from the untended fields. Another passage of the portion insists that any Jew who has been forced by poverty to mortgage his land not be expelled from it.
> 
> *Admittedly*, these admonitions fall under a category that *we today would call &#8220;inreach&#8221; &#8212; Jews helping fellow Jews.*



 This is not to be confused with gentile nepotism or "good ol' boys clubs" or cronyism. One describes Jewish behavior and the other describes gentile behavior. Therefore one is good and the other is bad. One deserves societal sanction, protection under the law, while the other should be social condemned and subject to "quotas", Affirmative Action programs, and otherwise outlawed. 

 This is especially true in Israel since Jews are an endangered species altogether apart from other branches of the human race and should be treated as such.



> The injunction, however, could not be clearer, and *it is all about checking your privilege. *To check something is *to assess it, to reckon its presence and value. The text does not tell us there is anything wrong with possessing privilege*, in the ancient form of land and crops. Rather, it tells us that the purpose of such privilege: to share it in a spirit of generosity and humility.
> 
> Samuel G. Freedman, a frequent contributor the Forward, is the author of books including &#8220;Jew vs. Jew.&#8221; This essay is based on a d&#8217;var Torah he delivered at Kehilat Rayim Ahuvim.



 Of course there is nothing wrong with possessing privilege IF you are a Jew. 

 It is only wrong when you are a White Anglo Saxon Protestant MALE. 

 Anyone who says otherwise is obviously an anti-semite and a racist.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 8, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> These two guys get it...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etg0ghv3Ieg
> 
> ...



I watched the video, Marc and here's my problem with the whole discussion.  Every minority group that has come to the US finds itself unfairly treated by those who preceded them.  Italians, Irish, Chinese, Jews, Muslims, Hispanics...yet THOSE groups have worked together to better themselves DESPITE the limitations that were placed upon them.  Did blacks have a tougher road to assimilate themselves?  Without question.  But here's where I take issue with the concept that whites have been "unfair" to blacks.  In practice those that have material goods have NEVER given them willingly to those that do not!  You had immigrants working three jobs to send their kids to school so that THEY could have more opportunities than their parents had!  The Boston Brahmins didn't suddenly decide that the Irish needed a helping hand and give them scholarships to Ivy League schools.  The powers that be in San Francisco didn't suddenly decide that it was improper that the Chinese immigrants got far less money for far harder work.  I'm sorry but that didn't HAPPEN!  

Some doors need to be kicked down by the collective struggle of a group of people.  It's not easy...it's not "fair"...but it is reality.  The thing that has held blacks back far more than unfair treatment by whites is terrible treatment of other blacks by blacks.  Black on black crime.  Ebonics.  A total lack of respect for the value of education.  Corruption by elected leaders.  I'm not a fan of Nation of Islam but I will give them credit for understanding that the ONLY way for blacks to succeed in America is for them to stop preying on other blacks and start working together to make things better.  I look at the work that Magic Johnson has done to bring businesses to predominantly black neighborhoods and see a man who "gets it".  I see the two men in that video who you think "get it" and what I'm seeing are two men that don't understand human nature at all.


----------



## holston (Jun 8, 2014)

http://majorityrights.com/weblog/comments/jewish_privilege/



> This is what passes for journalism - an article about a study does not name it.
> 
> *I advise against holding your breath waiting for Dr. Hartmann to produce a similar study laced with terms like &#8220;Jewish privilege&#8221;* (the relevant Jewish privilege here is immunity from queries as to why *Jews get to scribble and yak about &#8220;white privilege&#8221; and otherwise go about defining whiteness while the converse would get us thrown in the intellectual gulag)*.




Doug Hartmann » The Society Pages


> When I was just getting started in sociology, I used to describe my research and writing (most of which you can find copies of or links to below) as contributing to two main areas&#8212;race and ethnicity, and the sociology of culture&#8212;and that the two came together mainly in my work on race and sport in the United States (such as my book on the 1968 African American Olympic protests).









> On the race front&#8212;facilitated by with my collaborations on the American Mosaic Project&#8212;I&#8217;ve moved from big level, theoretical work on racial and ethnicity identities and boundaries to more empirical studies of racial identities and boundaries in the United States, *focusing especially on topics related to whiteness, multiculturalism, and immigration.*
> 
> I&#8217;ve also broadened out a bit over the past few years into other areas and topic research projects, including the transitions to adulthood, religious belief and practice (or the lack thereof&#8212;thinking here of the paper Joe Gerteis, Penny Edgall and I did on atheists), *as well as immigration and the incorporation of second and third generation immigrants into American society.*







> The assumption behind prior scholarship and diversity training initiatives was that whites overlooked their own race.
> 
> "It's sort of like having an accent,"* said th*e study's co-author, University of Minnesota associate *professor Doug Hartmann. "For some white Americans, racial identity is so fixed, so taken for granted, that 'race' becomes something other people have."*



Kosher Pigs And Jewish Privilege | The Jewish Week



> So, while I was gallivanting about Ann Arbor and Pittsburgh (with a very brief, rainy pit stop in Oberlin, Ohio),* my intermarried pals Paul Golin and Laurel Snyder were busily advancing The Cause.*
> 
> _What is The Cause, you ask? Why nothing less than promoting and condoning intermarriage in hopes of swelling our movement&#8217;s growing ranks. _We are hoping to encourage as many Jews as possible to consider marrying gentiles, and we will be arming Jewish parents whose children want to in-marry with guides and iPhone apps full of talking points to persuade them otherwise. *Just kidding, folks!*





> But seriously, Paul and Laurel have been out there promoting inclusiveness in Jewish life. Paul&#8217;s &#8220;Redefining Who Is A Jew&#8221; on the Huffington Post makes some very good points, especially its coining of the term *&#8220;Born-Jewish Privilege&#8221; *(which really, if I had been editing it, would have appeared in the lead, not buried in the middle of the essay).* The &#8220;privilege&#8221; term (as in &#8220;white privilege&#8221; and &#8220;class privilege&#8221 brings back disturbing college memories of excessively self-righteous, politically correct classmates competing with each other to prove how enlightened, un-racist and/or oppressed they were,* but is nonetheless useful here. As Paul says:
> 
> *It is a Born-Jewish Privilege to be able to ask someone,* immediately upon learning that he or she is a convert, *"You mean you actually chose to become Jewish?"* -- even as an attempted joke. And it is a Born-Jewish Privilege to then turn around (at perhaps the very same event!) and ask the non-Jewish spouse of a Jew, "Do you plan to convert?"





> It is a Born-Jewish Privilege to not do a single thing Jewish all year -- not attend synagogue, not observe Shabbat, not donate to Jewish causes --* yet feel completely 100-percent Jewish *while at the same time questioning the authenticity of an intermarried household where the non-Jewish parent is doing all of those things in order to instill a Jewish identity in his or her child.



*Meanwhile, Laurel recently published and is busily promoting her children&#8217;s book &#8220;Baxter: The Pig Who Wanted to Be Kosher,&#8221; which I am still waiting to get my grubby hands on.*



> According to the review/summary from School Library Journal, &#8220;Baxter,&#8221; published by Tricycle Press (apparently no Jewish publisher would take it, *for fear of offending the anti-pig factions)* is about a pig desperate to experience a Shabbat dinner:
> 
> He wants to see for himself how &#8220;the candles gleam and glow and dance while our sweetest voices lift in song.&#8221; When he learns that pork is a forbidden food according to Jewish law, he stuffs his face with kosher pickles and raisin challah, hoping to become kosher. He even tries, unsuccessfully, to become a cow._ Finally, an encounter with a kind rabbi sets him straight. She explains that while he's not kosher to eat, never will be, and really wouldn't want to be, everyone is welcome at Shabbat dinner._ Baxter enjoys a marvelous evening with the rabbi, pigging out on kugel, a Jewish casserole dish, and* realizing that it is much better to be a guest than an item on the menu*.





> *I didn&#8217;t write Baxter to be an intermarriage book.* The idea simply popped into my head one day &#8212;* a kosher pig!* It seemed like a silly idea. A fun idea. I didn&#8217;t think I could sell it. I was really surprised when I did.




 So there you have it. Even A PIG can attend a Shabbat dinner, _even if he really isn't Kosher. _

 All the PIGS out there are sure to find this message from out Jewish "friends" heartwarming.


----------



## Andylusion (Jun 8, 2014)

holston said:


> Checking Your Jewish Privilege ? Forward.com
> 
> Fortunate Son: Tal Fortgang is the descendant of Holocaust survivors, but also a day school graduate from a rich suburb.
> 
> ...



Maybe if the African American community did this, instead of murdering and stealing from each other, they would do equally well.


----------



## holston (Jun 8, 2014)

Unprecedented: master?s thesis on Jewish white privilege and Israel attacked in Canadian legislature | MuzzleWatch
*Unprecedented: master&#8217;s thesis on Jewish white privilege and Israel attacked in Canadian legislature *- 



> The Canadian National Post reports:
> 
> It has provoked intense debate online, in academia and even the political realm. Progressive Conservative MPP Steve Clark raised it in the legislature Tuesday in response to sharp criticism in the Jewish community, calling it &#8220;shockingly anti-Semitic.&#8221; Citizenship and immigration minister Eric Hoskins likewise condemned the thesis in the legislature saying he was &#8220;greatly disturbed and, in fact, disgusted,&#8221; when he read media coverage about it.





> Michiel Horn, a York University history professor and author of Academic Freedom in Canada: A History: &#8220;I know not of a single case where a master&#8217;s or a phD paper has been subject of discussion in the legislature of any province in Canada,&#8221; he said.
> 
> You can read Jenny Peto&#8217;s thesis yourself by downloading it here. Her abstract states:
> 
> This paper focuses on issues of Jewish identity, whiteness and victimhood within hegemonic Holocaust education. I argue that today, Jewish people of European descent enjoy white privilege and are among the most socio-economically advantaged groups in the West. Despite this privilege, the organized Jewish community makes claims about Jewish victimhood that are widely accepted within that community and within popular discourse in the West. I propose that these claims to victimhood are no longer based in a reality of oppression, but continue to be propagated because a victimized Jewish identity can produce certain effects that are beneficial to the organized Jewish community and the Israeli nation-state. I focus on two related Holocaust education projects &#8211; the March of the Living and the March of Remembrance and Hope &#8211; to show how Jewish victimhood is instrumentalized in ways that obscure Jewish privilege, deny Jewish racism and promote the interests of the Israeli nation-state.


- See more at: Unprecedented: master?s thesis on Jewish white privilege and Israel attacked in Canadian legislature | MuzzleWatch


----------



## holston (Jun 8, 2014)

Owning Our Jewish Privilege | Jewish Women's Archive



> A new meme blog is taking off.  *"Privilege Denying Dude" *represents the type of person who denies that they have privilege, *usually the privilege that comes with being white, male, heterosexual, *cisgendered (not transgendered), and* American*. It identifies the sorts of phrases and ideas that are used to deny this kind of privilege, like the idea that homeless people are lazy.
> 
> Who is "Privilege Denying Dude?" He is fictional, of course, but his bio reads:
> 
> ...










> *Denying our own privilege,* as we can see from "Privilege Denying Dude," will only serve to *prevent us* from relating to others, communicating with others, and* being effective in our social justice activism. *






> Owning Our Jewish Privilege
> Share
> Share on twitter Share on facebook Share on pinterest_share Share on tumblr Share on email
> November 17, 2010
> by Leah Berkenwald




 So says the "Jewiss with Attitude".


----------



## holston (Jun 8, 2014)

http://www.tribefest.org/program/details/unpacking-the-jewish-privilege-backpack


----------



## holston (Jun 8, 2014)

Let's hear from some more distinctly "anti-racist" and positively Jewish social critics.

http://cifwatch.com/2010/11/15/on-jewish-privilege-and-the-unlikely-midwife-to-such-a-hideous-idea/



> While McIntosh&#8217;s theories on racism in America are insidious in of themselves,* my broader concern was the effect this construct could have on attitudes towards Jews. *It isn&#8217;t difficult to understand where such an ideology can lead.  *Jews are erroneously, but typically, viewed as &#8220;white&#8221; in Western society.*  (The fact that that Mizrahi/Sephardic Jews consist of about half of all Israeli Jews, for instance, is typically unknown or ignored.)
> 
> *It isn&#8217;t a long road from white privilege to Jewish privilege - especially in the context of the increasing acceptance, within certain progressive circles, that Jews (in the U.S., and the West) are too powerful and have a corrosive effect on the body politic. * _Such anti-Semitic invectives are peddled by mainstream progressive _bloggers with extremely large audiences such as Glenn Greenwald and Andrew Sullivan.  The recent CST Report on anti-Semitic discourse noted (as CiF Watch has been consistently exposing) that the Guardian, in particular, continues to portray American foreign policy and the media as being dominated by the Jewish lobby.




 Now I see. It is "Anti-Semitic" to speak of Jewish privilege. 

 Of course their is nothing 'anti-white gentilic" about speaking of "white" privilege. 
 We just don't want to venture to closely to the definition of "white" there inasmuch as JEWS apply the term to themselves. 


 According to THIS "Jew", calling Jews white is incorrect. 

 And THAT hasn't stopped on-line Jews from arguing that they are any time some "anti-semite" brings up the racial aspect of Judaism. 
 It's only when "white" is used in the context of "racism" and "privilege" that Jews are loathe to claim it as their own identity, consensus forms not withstanding. 

 Jews have the amazing property of being able to be either white, non-white, or both, depending on the situation. 
 This ability is not unlike that of a chameleon which is able to change it's appearance according to the background it finds itself in.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 8, 2014)

Androw said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Androw said:
> ...




One of the most disappointing public exhibitions of racism I ever saw came from a middle-aged black woman on a public train who actually directed her young son to run up to an elderly Chinese woman and mock her to her face. It was disturbing to just about everyone on the train (a very diverse group of riders at that). This woman actually told her son - couldn't have been more than 5 or 6 years old - to go up to this elderly lady who was minding her own business, pull back the corners of his eyes, jut out his upper teeth, and dance around chanting "ching-chong, ching chong!" right in front of her, which he did. The old woman seemed to have no idea what was going on and why this child was acting so strangely. It turns out she was very fresh off the boat and not yet savvy to the ways in which some people can be horrible to others in her new cultural context. Everyone on the train sort of paused in shocked disbelief at this entire event. It took a good few seconds for it to sink in that this woman had actually pushed her child over to the elderly lady to do this. The train pretty much emptied at the next stop. Many of the riders got off early just out of discomfort, it seemed. The woman and her victim/child got off as well. After the initial shock of disbelief passed, I felt deeply disappointed that this woman - clearly of limited means and education - would have done this to the elderly lady, her child, and herself, obviously without thinking or realizing what she was really doing. As a black woman in America of what seemed to be her situation, I can only suppose that she had experienced a great deal of racism directed against her in her own life. To think of the many ways in which she was exacerbating a disease that was likely to afflict her as much as anyone was saddening. To see an elderly woman disrespected like that for no reason was infuriating. To see the virtual guarantee, due to her actions, that another generation would transmit this disease was disheartening.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

Androw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Androw said:
> ...



Where did I say there was no racism against Asians?  Are you blind or just stupid?  I just said the NAACP fought for their rights as well. The point is Asians did not go through the amount or intensity of racists polices that Black people did. Consequently they had no devastating damage done to their foundation as Black people in the US did. Any literate adult that reads any history book can tell you that.

I still see a whole lot of discussion about what Black people should do but everyone seems to be avoiding the OP.  White privilege.  Does it exist or not?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Androw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Maybe that's because the Asians by and large would prefer to have a job and self-respect, over welfare and live in slums?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Androw said:
> ...



So would Black people.  Does white privilege exist or not?  If not prove it.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Then why do they take welfare instead of a job?

WTF does White privilege even mean?  I never received any white privilege, I guess that makes me a white honky, or is it white cracker, or is that white racist, I've lost track what do you call middle class income white folk these days?  Just the opposite, I received tons of revenge attacks on white males by blacks, Hispanics, and women.  Just cause some white people know some other white people with contacts, does not mean all white people benefit from nepotism.  Are you really that pissed that your parents were not well connected white folk?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Who told you Black people take welfare over a job?

If you want to know what white privilege simply read the OP. If you are perceived as white you have benefitted from white privilege regardless of if you know it or not. Nepotism is not the only form of white privilege.  However, since you want to pretend it doesnt exist dont worry about it.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 8, 2014)

"Why do they take welfare instead of a job?"

That asinine question lets you know all you need to know about that poster.

That's why I don't engage w/all posters on here, some are just too ignorant.

It's a waste of my time.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 8, 2014)

You LIVE to engage the ignorant conservatives on here, Marc!  When you engage the more intelligent ones they pose questions to you that shall we say are "inconvenient"?  You're so intent on proving white racism is to blame for the plight of blacks in America that you turn a blind eye on the self inflicted damage that blacks visit upon other blacks in this country every single day.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm responding to your claim.

put up or shut up


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



only an idiot such as yourself would ask anyone to prove a negative


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



What claim was that? Put up or shut up.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Only a moron would think you cant prove a negative.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



too stupid to back it up ^


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





morons have higher IQs than idiots


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



To stupid to back what up?  You said I made a claim.  What claim did I make that had anything to do with me personally?  Did you stick your foot in your mouth?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



I'm glad you got tested and found that out in the process moron.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 9, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



once again how have you, Asslips,  been held back?


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 9, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> "Why do they take welfare instead of a job?"



It's easier and it's a way to stick it to white people. White people pay more in taxes...which then gets "redistributed".



			
				MarcATL said:
			
		

> Who told you Black people take welfare over a job?



The U.S. government, for one.

A larger proportion of negroes are on welfare/ebt/snap than any other race. Everyone knows this, of course. It didn't just happen overnight....it's been the case for generations...

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2009/11/28/us/20091128-foodstamps.html?_r=0


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 9, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Who told you White people are privileged? 

If you are perceived as black you have benefited from AA and welfare regardless of whether you know it or not.

AA is not the only form of black privilege.

However, since you want to pretend it doesn't exist don't worry about it.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 9, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> "Why do they take welfare instead of a job?"
> 
> That asinine question lets you know all you need to know about that poster.
> 
> ...



Why is it an asinine question?  Cause every one knows the answer or cause you disagree black folk choose welfare over work? 

The answers to the question are: Cause it's easier.  Cause starting a business is hard. Cause, sans starting their own business it's hard to get hired without some skills and experience.  Cause they lack contacts to get their first job.  Cause they lack experience in how to look for a job.  Cause they don't try.  But mainly it's because the government offers them welfare if they don't work more than 30hrs at minimum wage.  

Oh yeah fyi... whites take welfare instead of a job as well.  So the question also applies to them.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 9, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




Everyone who thinks that Asslickius is going to become fluent in Hausa, Yoruba, or Igbo raise your hands.


...


----------



## blastoff (Jun 9, 2014)

She's extremely fluent in the language of victimhood.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 9, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



One again Squeezedballs where did I say that and what does that have to do with the OP?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 9, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I see you decided to deflect instead of answering the question again.  Lets me know you have no answer but I pretty much figured since you cant address the OP you are desperate to avoid answering the questions.  That actually proves my point that you are a liar.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Okay, prove I didn't say artichokes smell funny!


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 9, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...







He won't get it. He's a stranger to logic.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 9, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



prove you didn't say it and  prove my post has nothing to do with the OP


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 9, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm gonna guess you two are challenged when it comes to the English language.  

If just two white people on the face of the planet are the benefactors of privilege, that would be sufficient evidence for the statement "white people are the benefactors of white privilege. It would not matter if the privilege was handed out by a black man or a white man.  The same can be said for black people.  Further if I can show just one person, such as myself, who is not the benefactor of said type of privilege that you are alluding to then I can say, that is not true for all white people, that they are all the benefactors of privilege.  Additionally if you want to force a historical perspective on benefits for all types of privilege, then it is obvious that we are all benefactors from all of our ancestors going all the way back to the beginnings of our genetic pool. Thus we are all benefactors of some type of privilege.

My questions and statements back to you were meant for you to have a light bulb moment.  For you to go back and clarify your statements and questions. Clearly that did not happen.

IOW your OP and questions are nonsensical.


----------



## Andylusion (Jun 10, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Androw said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



There is some sick aspect of human nature, that people tend to do to others, what they *feel* has been done to them.

I'm not sure where this comes from because I can't really identify with it.  My father taught me, that I should be the opposite of what I hate.  If someone does something to me, that hurts me or bothers me, I try and not be those things.

A simple example would be speeders and tailgaters on the highway.  I always set my cruise control for the speed limit, and always back off when I am behind someone.

I try and be the opposite of what other people do, that I don't like.

But for some reason, and I've seen this dozens of times, people think they are 'wronged' by someone, and they go about trying to wrong other people.

I can't explain this, except people are inherently evil or something.


----------



## Andylusion (Jun 10, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> "Why do they take welfare instead of a job?"
> 
> That asinine question lets you know all you need to know about that poster.
> 
> ...



Well count me in, because I agree with him.

Back in high school, I was working at Wendy's.  The lady showed up, and she told us straight up, her first week there, that she was only going to work until she could get back on welfare.

She even pointed out the very day she qualified again, and sure enough several months later, on the day she said, guess who stopped showing up for work?

I don't see Asians doing that.    In fact, every Asian I have ever known, worked their butts off.    I can't even recall a single Asian in my whole life, that didn't work their butt off.

I wish that was true of every race, and it should be.  But it simply isn't true.

So if I'm too ignorant as well, then there's a bunch of us.  Ignore everyone I guess.  Live in your own little world.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 10, 2014)

Androw said:


> I don't see Asians doing that.    In fact, every Asian I have ever known, worked their butts off.    I can't even recall a single Asian in my whole life, that didn't work their butt off.
> 
> I wish that was true of every race, and it should be.  But it simply isn't true.
> 
> .






LOL. Don't overdo it. There is nothing about 'being Asian' that means someone can't be lazy. There are plenty of lazy Asian people, just like every other kind of people. 

People are people.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 10, 2014)

Androw said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > "Why do they take welfare instead of a job?"
> ...



You are too retarded for words so I will give you a link instead.

Asian Immigrant Poverty - Migration News | Migration Dialogue


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 10, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I'm going to guess you are playing stupid.  In order to give someone a lightbulb moment your light must be on first. If a system is set up by and for whites to prosper in addition to a system being set up to hold back Blacks back, that by itself proves white privilege as well as racism.  If the reverse were true most people in the US would be speaking a west African language and would be taught all the historical things regarding Africans achievements.  Since we know the situations are reversed I rest my case.  Lets not be silly here and pretend this isnt true.  Its got to be embarrassing for you at this point to continue to deny it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 10, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> LOL. Don't overdo it. There is nothing about 'being Asian' that means someone can't be lazy. There are plenty of lazy Asian people, just like every other kind of people.
> 
> People are people.



Yeah, I've met plenty of lazy Asians. Hired a kid as a programmer who was the laziest SOB I've ever met.

Typically, Japanese and Korean cultures place a high emphasis on education and success, which are motivating factors for people from those cultures. But people are people, some will be lazy regardless of culture. Ultimately it comes down to the individual.


----------



## holston (Jun 11, 2014)

Androw said:


> There is some sick aspect of human nature, that people tend to do to others, what they *feel* has been done to them.
> 
> *I'm not sure where this comes from because I can't really identify with it.  My father taught me, that I should be the opposite of what I hate.  If someone does something to me, that hurts me or bothers me, I try and not be those things.
> *
> ...



  I wish more people thought like this.



Androw said:


> *But for some reason, and I've seen this dozens of times, people think they are 'wronged' by someone, and they go about trying to wrong other people.
> 
> I can't explain this, except people are inherently evil or something.*



 Right. Too often they respond to the evil by trying to do an even greater evil. 

 There may be lots of different things motivated different people all doing the same types of things. 

 Some of them may be reacting out of simple exhaustion.
 Sometimes my threshold for aggravation is low. 

 As hard as it is to accept, it appears that some people have gone so far to give themselves over entirely to doing bad things for the sake of wickedness itself. Something in their spirit has been warped to derive pleasure from it. 

 At some point they must encounter a very miserable reckoning. The certainty I think they will helps me to endure them with a minimum amount of indignation. Something tells me that the violence they are doing will ultimately be to their own soul. 

 The question is how much strength I have to endure whatever happens without falling into the same state, and how I should rightly cope with injustice as it happens. 


 One of my major peeves is that in a long line of traffic, no one will allow you to provide a safe distance between your car and the one in front of you. 

 When you do, someone jumps into the open space. If you fall back again, another driver swerves in to fill the newly created space. 

 You can't keep a safe distance without constantly falling back. Then the people behind you become irate because you are not racing to beat the caution light or something. 

 Sometimes you just can't win. 

 The result is a statistically certain number of wrecks which are bound to happen over a given stretch of time. 

 There are the people who would rather crash than give an inch.  

 When you deal with those types in other situations, you either have to be constantly giving into them on every occasion or else butt heads with them. They will leave you no choice!

 Then people wonder why there has to be conflict in the world!


 The problem is that some people are all take and no compromise. If you allow them, they will simply walk all over you. Their minds are permanently stuck in that grove and it's seemingly impossible for them to think in any other terms. 

 Take Unkotare for example. 

 Did you know that "Unkotare" means wet doo doo in Japanese?

 He chose his name wisely. It fits him to a tee, even if he's not really a Jap, but merely another Jewish Hasbarat posing as someone he's not.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 11, 2014)

unkotard is a jap


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 11, 2014)

holston said:


> I wish more people thought like this.




You are such a fucking hypocrite.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 11, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> unkotard is a jap [sic]



What exactly do you mean, douchebag? Are you trying to be an anti-Semite, or an idiotic racist? Both maybe?


----------



## Swagger (Jun 11, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> unkotard is a jap



Although he's clearly enamoured with Asian culture and customs, he himself has declared that his ancestors were Irish.


----------



## holston (Jun 11, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> holston said:
> 
> 
> > I wish more people thought like this.
> ...



 And you are such a piece of wet doo doo.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 11, 2014)

holston said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > holston said:
> ...





That would seem to be the extent of your eloquence and erudition.


----------



## NLT (Jun 11, 2014)

When I get pulled over by a cop, he calls me sir and gives me a warning, I love white privilege.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2014)

NLT said:


> When I get pulled over by a cop, he calls me sir and gives me a warning, I love white privilege.



Thats my point.  That only happens to me after I put the cop on the phone with my attorney.  Otherwise they want to see my hands and I have to move slowly.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You are focused on the past and a few existing racists of today.  I'm focused on the now, not ancient history. The current system IS NOT SETUP BY WHITES TO HOLD BLACKS BACK. It is set up by democrat leaders to take advantage of black welfare recipients to hold them back while they willingly agree to be worthless parasites vs. lift themselves up like men.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 11, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > unkotard is a jap [sic]
> ...



Well, ARE you a Jewish-American Princess?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Thats my point.  That only happens to me after I put the cop on the phone with my attorney.  Otherwise they want to see my hands and I have to move slowly.



Maybe if you'd turn DOWN "Cop Killer" blaring from your blown sub-woofer they'd look at you differently..


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I brought up the past to enlighten you. You cant discount the past when speaking of the infrastructure of this country.  The infrastructure is/was set up for whites to succeed at the expense of other races. Thats a fact. By virtue of that fact whites are in control of most of the opportunities today simply by inheritance.  The system has only changed to be less outspoken about its preference for white success vs Black success.  That applies to many parts of life here in the states to this very day.  Blacks on welfare don't constitute the majority of Blacks. What made you think welfare has anything to do with it?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Thats my point.  That only happens to me after I put the cop on the phone with my attorney.  Otherwise they want to see my hands and I have to move slowly.
> ...



I've never even heard "Cop Killer".  Sounds like some rock band. I only listen primarily to Rap and RnB


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 11, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...





For all I know he might have meant that! He's kinda stupid...


----------



## NLT (Jun 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Cop Killer is rap


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2014)

NLT said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Sorry moron. That is a metal rock song.  What a dumbass you are. 

Body Count - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Body Count is an American thrash metal band formed in Los Angeles, California, in 1990.





[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kakUJARSOc&feature=kp"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kakUJARSOc&feature=kp[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 11, 2014)

NLT said:


> When I get pulled over by a cop, he calls me sir and gives me a warning, I love white privilege.



When I get pulled over I say, "What the fucks smatta wit chew? You're picking on me cuz I'm eye-talian"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



{I got my black shirt on
I got my black gloves on
I got my ski mask on
This shit's been too long
I got my twelve gauge sawed off
I got my headlights turned off
I'm 'bout to bust some shots off
I'm 'bout to dust some cops off


I'm a...
COP KILLER, better you than me
COP KILLER, fuck police brutality!
COP KILLER, I know your family's grievin' ... FUCK 'EM!
COP KILLER, but tonight we get even} Ice T

The irony is the motherfucker plays a cop on TV....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 11, 2014)

NLT said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Asslips knows full well Ice T's rap...


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You must have missed the link that says the group was a metal rock group.  Ice T is not only a rapper.  He also is into metal.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  Enlighten me?  Bull shit.

infrastructure of this country ?  WTF are you talking about? What do roads and power lines have to do with ancient history of slavery and racism?

Infrastructure of this country my ass. 

You sound exactly like all the jew haters that run around claiming the jews are in control of everything.  It's ludicrous. 

The president is a black man.  Claiming white privilege is just as ludicrous as claiming the everything is the fault of the jews money grabbers.

You said, blacks on welfare don't constitute the majority of Blacks. It is a simple fact that blacks are twice as likely as whites to be on welfare, this even after decades of the war on poverty.  The simple truth is that the war on poverty was meant to keep welfare recipients on welfare, not to get them off.  The hand-out system pushed by the democrats is at fault.  95% of the black population is democrat.  Thus, the black population is voting for handout based welfare.  Plain and simple.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Sorry moron. That is a metal rock song.  What a dumbass you are.



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Yeah, that chanting shit is fucking Def Leopard...

It's Gangsta Rap - from Rapper Ice T.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> You must have missed the link that says the group was a metal rock group.  Ice T is not only a rapper.  He also is into metal.



GTA IV had it on the sound track, so anyone who played the game heard it dozens of times.

You can call a turd a pigeon, but it ain't going to fly....


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Dont play stupid.  I know you are not. You know good and well I mean the economic infrastructure of this country.




> Internal facilities of a country that make business activity possible, such as communication, transportation, and distribution networks, financial institutions and markets, and energy supply systems.
> 
> Read more: What is economic infrastructure? definition and meaning



So what the president is Black.  That doesnt turn over control of the infrastructure to the Black population.  They just stopped using Dick and Jane to teach Black kids to read about 30 years ago.

Since whites received the bulk of corporate welfare and private welfare you are way off on your numbers. Try again.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 11, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry moron. That is a metal rock song.  What a dumbass you are.
> ...



Cop Killer in particular, and the band Body Count in general, is not rap.  It's crappy, and at least in the case of Cop Killer I think it sounds more like punk than thrash metal, but it's certainly not rap.

Ice T was a rapper who decided to try his hand at a different genre.  It was terrible, but a different genre nonetheless.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry moron. That is a metal rock song.  What a dumbass you are.
> ...



Acting deranged is not convincing me.  It is a metal song which is a genre of rock. Any retard could figure that out but you still missed it. Why?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Try again... your light bulb is getting really dim.

WTH do the internal facilities of the USA that make business activity possible, such as communication, transportation, and distribution networks, financial institutions and markets, and energy supply systems, have to do with this ancient history of slavery and racism?

I learned to read with Dick and Jane when I was in kindergarten, maybe you should have paid more attention. FYI you thinking that roads and power lines has nothing to do with transportation, distribution networks, and energy supply systems makes you look really foolish.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Acting deranged is not convincing me.  It is a metal song which is a genre of rock. Any retard could figure that out but you still missed it. Why?



You don't know what heavy metal is.

Twisted Sister that ain't....


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 11, 2014)

the thread title is a lie.

not an honest discussion


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Acting deranged is not convincing me.  It is a metal song which is a genre of rock. Any retard could figure that out but you still missed it. Why?
> ...



I dont listen to heavy metal so you are right. I listen to rap and The Roots that ain't...

Wiki says its metal. Do you really expect me to take your word over Wiki's?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Its simple. I'm surprised I have to explain this to you. My guess is you are playing stupid again but i will indulge you. While whites were building this infrastructure Blacks in slavery were not even allowed to own the elements of distribution, communication, and transportations etc. Once freed Jim Crow legally prohibited Blacks from making gains in these areas as well.  Even when they did succeed despite white AA, angry whites destroyed their gains much like what happened at Black Wall Street. Are you beginning to see the light or are you still playing dumb?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Make up your mind.  Are you bitching that the government hasn't redistributed white honkey assets to your black ass for free, or are you bitching about any particular existing laws of that last few decades, or are you bitching that some black guy had to use the black water fountain back in the 50s? Which is it? FYI black wallstreet was a HUNDRED YEARS AGO!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> I dont listen to heavy metal so you are right. I listen to rap and The Roots that ain't...
> 
> Wiki says its metal. Do you really expect me to take your word over Wiki's?



Metal sings the lyrics.

Chanted lyrics are Rap.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Make up my mind about what?  You seem to be confused as to the OP. This is not about wanting anything. We are simply discussing whether or not white privilege in fact exists. You claim against all rational thought that it doesn't. I just showed you it does.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I dont listen to heavy metal so you are right. I listen to rap and The Roots that ain't...
> ...


Native Americans chant too. Is that rap as well?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Native Americans chant too. Is that rap as well?





Oh, not that kind of Indian?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Native Americans chant too. Is that rap as well?
> ...



I said Native American. Thats an entirely different continent.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Native Americans chant too. Is that rap as well?
> ...



Thats actually not bad. The original East Indians were from Africa so they probably can flow.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No.  You showed that it EXISTED.  You did not show that it currently EXISTS.  Do you or do you not understand the difference between ancient history and current events?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Did I miss the transfer of the economic infrastructure to Black ownership?  I not only proved it existed as you just admitted to,  I also proved that it still exists. When you can show me that the majority of resources are owned by Black people then you can claim it no longer exists because then it would be Black privilege.  See how that works?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yeah thanks for admitting your real bitch is that the government hasn't redistributed white honkey assets to your black ass for free.  You want this white honkey's assets?  Huh?  Stand up like a man and effing take them from me you racist bigoted ass hole.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Thanks for agreeing with me that white privilege exists. I thought you were going to keep on lying about it but I see you were just unaware. I'm not bitching. I'm just pointing out facts.  If I personally wanted your assets I would just buy them or someone elses with the same assets.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Your an idiot.  Make up your mind dumb ass.  Do you want my assets or not? YES OR NO? Stop waffling back and forth between crying that you don't have my assets and claiming you don't want them.  Make up your mind.

Your so called white privilege only exists in ANCIENT HISTORY! Why are you such a dumb shit? Was it skipping class to smoke weed?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Make up my mind about what?  You personally dont have anything I want.  Like I said if I wanted your assets I would buy them myself.  Sorry dude. White privilege came about after ancient history and still exists. Ancient history is defined as the historical record from the beginning of recorded human history to the Early Middle Ages. Slavery and Jim Crow are recent history. You should bone up on your word selection.  BTW I have never smoke weed.  Why would I do that?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If you don't want my white honkey assets then what the hell do you effing want done about the effing history of effing slavery and effing jim crow laws? 
Show me where slavery and jim crow laws exist today dumb ass.  Or shut the hell up.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 11, 2014)

I guess innovating most of society does have its privileges. What do blacks do? Stand there and turn violence and whine.

Not follow the advice of the asians. What a bunch of idiots.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Calm yourself. I know you are infuriated but you cant make me shut up no matter how enraged you get. We are not discussing what needs to be done.  Most white people like yourself cant even get past the fact it exists. Once you accept white privilege exists then we can discuss what can be done about it.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 11, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I dont listen to heavy metal so you are right. I listen to rap and The Roots that ain't...
> ...



This is simply untrue.  Metal doesn't require singing, or even lyrics for that matter.  As someone who listens to things like metalcore and death metal, I can tell you, many of those vocalists only vaguely resemble singing.  I've also heard metal songs with chanted lyrics, rap used in a metal song (and the song remains a metal one), and instrumental metal songs.

Body Count was never a rap band.  Perhaps you're simply forgetting to add the 'c' at the beginning.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The only privilege that exists today is black privilege. Prove I'm wrong.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



You cant be serious can you? 

However, it seems you have regressed. First you admitted there was white privilege and now you say there is Black privilege.  You have to be joking. I know you are not that stupid unless you are talking about becoming a NBA superstar.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...





That never fails to amuse.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 12, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yeah well at least I know I made the mistake.  I would like to point out that you're an ass for focusing on grammar issues in the middle of my rage.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Liar.  Some parent getting his child a job is not white effing privilege.  However, AA is black privilege.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



AA cant be Black privilege. More white women benefit from it than Black people. Are you still messing with that meth?


----------



## bedowin62 (Jun 12, 2014)

there's no such thing as white privilege

it's a figment of he deluded minds of race-obsessed losers on the Left


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Lies.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I've seen party operatives claim this, but have not seen anything confirming it.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



really? white women have SAT scores higher than any minority. They must be getting something they don't deserve, right?


----------



## holston (Jun 12, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




 Yer waistin' yer time Padna

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8NQZGXEcm0&list=PL2EC2E2771BE5CB63]Tex and Edna Boil - Organ Emporium - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bedowin62 (Jun 12, 2014)

Black privilege gave us the loser "Black" (half) President we have now


what a shame the first "Black" President is a loser because the race-obsessed and rabidly partisan Left were more concerned with "winning" like Charlie sheen or something


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 12, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Liar.  Some parent getting his child a job is not white effing privilege.  However, AA is black privilege.




To be fair, people of any race can become alcoholics.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Claiming it is a lie only shows your willful ignorance. Provide something to convince me its not true.

Studies Show Affirmative Action Helps White Women More Than Others | MadameNoire



> Today, women are benefiting from affirmative action more than people of color. According to past research, six million womenwho were mostly whitegot their jobs through affirmative action.



Sally Kohn: Affirmative Action Helps White Women More Than Others | TIME.com



> While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action in the subsequent years, data and studies suggest women  white women in particular  have benefited disproportionately.



I could go on but you get the point.  Show me something that disproves this.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Hey retard.  THERE IS NO INFORMATION ON THOSE TWO WEB PAGES.  NOTHING BUT SOME LAME ASS ACCUSATION. Learn to effing read dumb ass.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



No one believes you. You know why?  I took quotes out of the article and posted them.  You dont even have to read the article to read the quotes.  Who do you think you are fooling?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 13, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



retard


----------



## blastoff (Jun 13, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Somewhere...Truthmatters isn't getting this.


----------



## holston (Jun 13, 2014)

Stuff Black People Don't Like - SBPDL: Black Privilege Defined: Excusing away Gang-Rape in Texas



> Black privilege in BRA allows Black people to openly claim racial loyalty while simultaneously denying the same to whites.





> In other words, this is another Jena 6 story -- a bunch of young black guys in a southern small town do something bad to somebody nonblack and then *the national press turns it into a story about how these young fellows are, *when you stop to think about it, _the real victims_.





> *Black privilege can also extend to the absolution of a Black individual for a dastardly act when that act can be justified as being a reaction against institutional racism, the white power structure, or inherent white privilege.*





> That interracial rape is overwhelmingly Black-on-white (and increasingly Black-on-Hispanic) and the ramifications of such data is never discussed, but the rare instances of white-on-Black rape becomes international fodder for the sexual depravity of white males everywhere.





> This is the idea behind Black privilege, and it is *the dogma of Disingenuous White Liberals, Crusading White Pedagogues, and Holier-Than-Than White Conservatives,* not to be diverged from, doubted, or disputed. The greatest Black privilege of all is that an entire race is excused of any responsibility for high levels of rape, murder, indeed, any of the crimes commonly committed by Blacks that make many cities uninhabitable.



 It's the dogma that has been promulgated by Jews for decades. 

 You will notice how more and more though, the talking head Neo-con representatives of the radio have been permitted to bring all these issues about blacks more to the forefront. 

 Oh they still have to fawn over "Reverend" King like he was a saint, nevertheless they are allowed to do a goodly amount of black bashing. 

 Criticism of the Jews, however, is still an unpardonable offense. 

 The Jews wish for the Anglo whites to do all their black bashing for them. That way they can continue to present themselves as the champions of civil rights. 



> Black privilege in Black Run America (BRA) means that Black people find nothing at all wrong with excusing away the deplorable actions of 18 Black men who raped an 11-year-old girl.
> 
> And white privilege is that those actions are your fault.




  To be fair to the Jews though, blacks do owe them many of the privileges which they now enjoy.
 Thanks to the Jews, blacks now enjoy all the following privileges. 
 Honorable mention must go to all the white boys and girls who try to dress and act like blacks, and all the pot heads and other stoners who think that running down other whites demonstrates to others around them how morally enlightened they are. 



What is black privilege? | - Site of Henri Le Riche



> Black Privilege is being able to talk about white privilege and nobody would think anything about it.
> 
> Black Privilege is being able to take pride in your race without fear of persecution.
> 
> ...












> Black Privilege is being able to make insensitive comments about other races and not being called out on it.
> 
> Black Privilege is when people assume that the police pulled you over because of racism, not because you were speeding.
> 
> ...





> Black privilege is when people consider you to be superior at sports without it being considered racist.
> 
> Black privilege is not having to be fearful of offending anyone else.
> 
> ...





> Black privilege is when you can use the race card, and get away with it even if you were the racist.
> 
> Black privilege is when you never take responsibility and always blame someone else.
> Have you checked your black privilege recently?


----------



## holston (Jun 13, 2014)

The one thing you DO NOT want to talk about is JEWISH PRIVILEGE. 

 You can mention the fact that Jews enjoy the highest per capita income of ALL groups.
 And you can even call attention to the fact that the Jews are vastly OVER REPRESENTED in all the most lucrative professions and offices of civil power. 
 But ONLY if you do so in such a way as to flatter them. 
 That is, you MAY NOT suggest that Jews have attained these advantages through any sort of networking, discriminatory practices, nepotism, or unethical business practices. 

 In order to shine a light on Jewish privilege you must always present THE FACTS so as to explain them in terms of Jewish SUPERIOR "work ethics" , intelligence, industry, and "higher morality.

 You see the difference don't you?


Jewish privilege | Mondoweiss



> Liz Shulman gave a talk on Jewish privilege at the meeting. *Rabbi Brant Rosen was also at JVP, and he has said directly, here, &#8220;I feel as a white male American Jew, I feel very powerful. I feel part of a very powerful and privileged minority in the world.&#8221;* Beautiful. Another friend I saw at the JVP conference accepts the idea that Jews are the new WASPS; he sent me a note about how many of the American ambassadors to the big European countries are Jews. I count eight. That&#8217;s real influence. The next ambassador to Israel is Daniel Shapiro, the aide who announced Obama&#8217;s Security Council veto was James Steinberg, Dennis Ross who headed an institute for the &#8220;Jewish people&#8221; is the Middle East envoy, the New Yorker magazine&#8217;s Jewish editor invokes &#8220;Jewish values&#8221; to oppose the occupation with the secure knowledge that his privileged readers will resonate to the phrase, and when NBC reports on the Arab world, it&#8217;s usually Andrea Mitchell and Richard Engel, both Jews, and at CNN it&#8217;s Wolf Blitzer&#8230;



 Isn't it odd how a Rabbi could say this about himself and at the same time claim to belong to the most down trodden, mistreated, and persecuted race in human history. 

 A black may feel free to talk about the abuses he has suffered at the hands of the "white devil" as much as he want, so long as nothing he says eclipses the status of Jews as the preeminent victims. 


 A white non-Jew may indulge in as much self flagellation as he wishes. Outside of paying deference , making apologies and paying reparations to Jews, blacks, Mexicans and every other political correct designated "minority", that's ALL he's entitled to. 


> And you wonder why Obama is worried about Jewish money in the next presidential race. Or why his Defense Secretary gives a meeting to Rob&#8217;t Kagan and Bill Kristol on Libya and they then walk out and publicly trash him&#8211;they have connections to *the rich conservative wing of Jewish life that is enmeshed in Democratic Party life too and is so significant in shaping the new Establishment.*
> 
> *&#8220;When do we get to talk about this&#8211; when the entire Supreme Court is Jewish?&#8221; my friend at JVP joked. *Right *now we have only three justices, all appointed by Democratic presidents.
> *
> When I spoke at Villanova on Monday, a Jewish professor at the school, Dveera Segal, rebuked me for talking about the number of Jews in elite journalism. *She said the same kind of talk was a theme of anti-semites.* I said, *Sorry, but this is my experience, I have to talk about the facts.*




 These kinds of FACTS are beside the point. 

 The point is that whitey must be run down to the ground. And the Jews will enlist the support of ANY conglomerations of victims to get it done.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 13, 2014)

f**king nut case. ^^^^


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 13, 2014)

holston said:


> Stuff Black People Don't Like - SBPDL: Black Privilege Defined: Excusing away Gang-Rape in Texas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That black privilege list is a great way to expose the hypocrisy. 
Every one of those is true.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 14, 2014)

Affirmative Action is black privilege.


----------



## holston (Jun 14, 2014)

> When you come to a fork in the road pick it up and wash it off.



 I did that once with a soup spoon.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> f**king nut case. ^^^^


 f**king AA girlie boy looser  ^^^^.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 14, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > f**king nut case. ^^^^
> ...



Maybe so, but I have to agree with him about holston and his constant refrain of, "It's the Jooooooooos!".


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 14, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yeah but no different than Asclepias screaming white privilege!!


----------



## Godboy (Jun 14, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Plus Asslips has that fake history he always peddles around here, where he claims that black people invented everything that white people actually invented, or how Africa was a meca for math, science and technology before the bad white men came along. That shit is hilarious!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 14, 2014)

I like the one where he brags about bedding down white women right after he claims white people have white privilege.  I suppose he fashions himself as a Mandingo.  Funny how he needs white people to carry his ass.


----------



## holston (Jun 14, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 I report on what I believe is the most pressing political and social issue there it, which also happens to be the least reported on in the main stream media and the most repressed subject on the internet. 

 I'll tell you what I just told one of your compatriots. You would be a lot more convincing if you would address the articles I have linked to and the comments made on them rather than constantly attacking me personally. 

 If you can prove me wrong, then by all means do so.

 Don't you think that would do more to convince anyone unfamiliar with the subject that I am mistaken in my assessment of the situation if you could?

 If so, then why do you people continue to require the reader to simply accept what you have to say about me personally rather than weigh what I have said for content of truth?


----------



## Godboy (Jun 14, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> I like the one where he brags about bedding down white women right after he claims white people have white privilege.  I suppose he fashions himself as a Mandingo.  Funny how he needs white people to carry his ass.



I love it when he talks tough too. He always telling some ridiculous story where he faced an evil white white man and beat him up.


----------



## holston (Jun 14, 2014)

Godboy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




Why is it that you accuse me of being a "hater", an "anti-Semite", and all manner of things for making statements about the Jews and yet take such liberties in belittling the blacks. 

 That seems to be the way of the majority of people who post on this web site. The belittling of blacks is perfectly acceptable while any mention of the Jews or their umpteen hundred political organizations in a negative light is always met with a barrage of slurs and insults. 


 If you are trying to say that the claims of blacks to innovations whites were responsible is a bad thing, the same would be true of Jews who have used the power of copyrights and patents to usurp intellectual property as their own when in fact they it lifted from others. 

 If blacks have a propensity for aggression, Jews have a knack for relieving people of their valuables.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 14, 2014)

holston said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Do you have any idea how fucking corny "its the jews" is to the rest of us? Do you really think youre getting anywhere with that horse shit? How out of touch are you? On this earth you have people believing all kinds of kooky shit, like alien abductions, 9/11 was an inside job, and then you have you moronic jew haters. You are all equally mocked by the rest of the world. Forget about how offensive you are to us, we think youre a fucking idiot. 

You want to believe in that stupid shit, fine, but get a fucking clue and keep it quiet. Talking about it will only make people hate you. How can you not understand that? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## asterism (Jun 14, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> White privilege is more of an old boy network of opportunities. If you are white, you have more old boys available to you.
> 
> Contacts with people who can help you career wise are fewer if you are black



You've apparently never tried to get a job working for the City of Atlanta or Fulton County.


----------



## asterism (Jun 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> MaxGrit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I had a Lance Corporal make this argument to me one time.  It was an intensive two week period where I supervised (as a Corporal) Marines from a few different units.  This young man was very intelligent and hardworking, and we both had mutual respect for each other although he seemed to think he should be in charge because he thought he was smarter than me.  It didn't matter to him that I was 4 years older than him, had done this job before, and was indeed a higher rank due to achievement and time not my skin color.

He wondered why I demanded that we speak English and he's not English.

"The same reason I have to speak Arabic when I'm in the Middle East, fucknuts" was my reply.  It came full-circle a few months later when we were both in a taxi in Mombassa, Kenya.

"Ok Mr. Africa, dazzle us with your Swahili."

"What's Swahili?   Oh, touche ha ha."

Last I heard he was a Major and a true leader of men.  I'm happy for him because once he knocked that chip off his shoulder he showed people how to actually combat racism.  Here's a hint, bitching and whining wasn't part of it.  It's one thing to have a discussion and a civil debate, it's another to always blame "the man" for keeping you down without doing anything the lift yourself up.  The now senior Marine rose and achieved more than I could even imagine and God love him for it.


----------



## asterism (Jun 15, 2014)

A small but significant scandal in my social and professional circle is developing.  My 15 year old daughter kissed a black teenager at the end of camp dance this week.  The only time any teen romance activity is tolerated is the dance that happens 2 hours before all us parents show up.  I know the kid from volunteering at school and he's a fine gentleman.  I've known his Dad for 30 years, he was the worst towards me when I was the only white boy in a 300 plus day camp at Boy's Club.

The controversy isn't coming from my family, it's from his.  Apparently it's "cultural" which is code for "we can be racist when we want to because we're black."  Poor guy, living in a family stuck in the old South.  He likes my daughter, she likes him, I approve.  His dad won't tolerate any race mixing.


But apparently it's the white man's fault, and since I'm white it's my fault and since my daughter is white it's her fault?  I don't think so.


----------



## holston (Jun 15, 2014)

Godboy said:


> I love it when he talks tough too. He always telling some ridiculous story where he faced an evil white white man and beat him up.



 The idea of blacks beating up on whites is not so incredulous as you make it sound. 

 It's not nearly as ridiculous as the Hollywood fantasy of "Jew Bear" or that shrimp Tom Cruise masquerading as a "fearless" conquering hero, along with a thousand other made for TV "macho Jews".





 "I mutht thay. I was tho macho hitting all those mean ol' white guys with my big ol' bat." 





 "Aren't I simply dashing in my spiffy uniform? All the little gentile girls will be thrilled at my manhood. " 


 These kinds of demonstrations could go on indefinitely. 

 The only thing that impresses me about them is the flagrant vanity, self aggrandizement, and in cases like Roth, the passionate obsession with sadism. 
 Otherwise, I'm inclined to believe that they have problems with their concepts of manhood or doubts about their own.


----------



## asterism (Jun 15, 2014)

Godboy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



It's common for race baiters to claim North Africa as their own when it's convenient.

We all come from Africa if you go far enough back, but there is a huge difference between Sub-Saharan intellectualism 1000 years ago and Mediterranean/Middle Eastern intellectualism 5000 years ago.

He's claiming racial superiority, so let's see if he can point out any astronomy texts from Senegal, Kenya, Chad, Ghana, or anywhere south of Mauritania older than 200 years.  Where are the ancient architectural and engineering wonders in Zimbabwe?

By the way if slavery is the root cause of racial disparity in education and achievement, why is it that Africa is the only continent where slavery actually exists today and why aren't these champions of human rights doing anything about it?

Slavery in contemporary Africa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yeah - that's black people owning other black people.


----------



## asterism (Jun 15, 2014)

Something else to consider:







This map shows where the world?s 30 million slaves live. There are 60,000 in the U.S.


----------



## holston (Jun 15, 2014)

asterism said:


> A small but significant scandal in my social and professional circle is developing.  My 15 year old daughter kissed a black teenager at the end of camp dance this week.  The only time any teen romance activity is tolerated is the dance that happens 2 hours before all us parents show up.  I know the kid from volunteering at school and he's a fine gentleman.  I've known his Dad for 30 years, he was the worst towards me when I was the only white boy in a 300 plus day camp at Boy's Club.
> 
> The controversy isn't coming from my family, it's from his.  Apparently it's "cultural" which is code for "we can be racist when we want to because we're black."  Poor guy, living in a family stuck in the old South.  *He likes my daughter, she likes him, I approve.  His dad won't tolerate any race mixing.*
> 
> ...



 asterism:

 3. Mineralogy A six-rayed starlike figure optically produced in some crystal structures by reflected or transmitted light.







 Jews _can be_ racist. But they ARE Supremacists.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 15, 2014)

holston said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I don't belittle blacks, i talk honestly about black CULTURE. Ive got no beef with black people. My beef is with black CULTURE. I don't see jews caving in peoples heads for fun. One in three black men will go to jail. Do one in three jews steal patents? Get the fuck outa here with that shit.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 15, 2014)

asterism said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Hes been asked that many times. He just refuses to answer it. Usually he just responds to questions like that with a question of his own. He isn't competent enough to take serious discussions head on.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 15, 2014)

Godboy said:


> holston said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Depends on the people and their culture.  Many blacks are great people with great culture.  Look at Cosby. Then there are the other 95% who vote democrat.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 15, 2014)

holston said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I don't need to prove you wrong.  It's generally incumbent upon the person making a claim to prove they are right.  And since you are going with the Jooooos did it! as your claim, good luck with that.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 15, 2014)

holston said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > I love it when he talks tough too. He always telling some ridiculous story where he faced an evil white white man and beat him up.
> ...



The last I heard, Tom Cruise is a Scientologist.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 15, 2014)

holston said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > I love it when he talks tough too. He always telling some ridiculous story where he faced an evil white white man and beat him up.
> ...



Tom Cruise is a Scientologist. What are you babbling on about?


----------



## asterism (Jun 15, 2014)

holston said:


> The one thing you DO NOT want to talk about is JEWISH PRIVILEGE.
> 
> You can mention the fact that Jews enjoy the highest per capita income of ALL groups.
> And you can even call attention to the fact that the Jews are vastly OVER REPRESENTED in all the most lucrative professions and offices of civil power.
> ...



Success is cultural, that part is true.  My Dad busted his ass to make sure I never had to work 12 hour days on the family farm just to have enough food to eat.  He and Mom stepped up and took care of the six kids, gave us skills so we could work ourselves through college.  My siblings and I are doing the same thing, setting our kids up to succeed and concentrating on their future.

I've seen examples of poor black men born in the 40s doing the same for their kids and grandkids.  My last insurance lawyer is the grandson of a sharecropper from Mississippi.  Boy was he good!  But then again, he doesn't dwell on the past and neither did his parents.  He saw opportunity and went out and grabbed his part of the world.  He's eagerly anticipating July, his kid is staying with us for a week and I'm going to teach him how to ski during the day and how to work a telescope.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 15, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > holston said:
> ...



Exactly! Im guessing he isn't heavily influenced by rap music, and he doesn't constantly mispronounce words, or use improper English, he isn't using the term "you know what im sayin" at the end of every sentence, he isn't pointing the finger at whitey for everything, he isnt cool with the no snitch policy, he believes in a strong family who teaches their kids manners and respect, he acts appropriately in public places, he treats women with respect, he isn't hero worshipping rappers with felonies, he isn't "strapped" with an illegal gun wherever he goes, he would be ashamed to be on welfare, etc., etc., etc.

Black culture today isn't what it once was. The problem with black people isn't their skin color. Hating skin color is pointless and moronic.


----------



## asterism (Jun 15, 2014)

holston said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > A small but significant scandal in my social and professional circle is developing.  My 15 year old daughter kissed a black teenager at the end of camp dance this week.  The only time any teen romance activity is tolerated is the dance that happens 2 hours before all us parents show up.  I know the kid from volunteering at school and he's a fine gentleman.  I've known his Dad for 30 years, he was the worst towards me when I was the only white boy in a 300 plus day camp at Boy's Club.
> ...



Ok, but the kid my daughter likes is black and we're Catholic.


----------



## holston (Jun 15, 2014)

asterism said:


> A small but significant scandal in my social and professional circle is developing.  My 15 year old daughter kissed a black teenager at the end of camp dance this week.  The only time any teen romance activity is tolerated is the dance that happens 2 hours before all us parents show up.  I know the kid from volunteering at school and he's a fine gentleman.  I've known his Dad for 30 years, he was the worst towards me when I was the only white boy in a 300 plus day camp at Boy's Club.
> 
> The controversy isn't coming from my family, it's from his.  Apparently it's "cultural" which is code for "we can be racist when we want to because we're black."  Poor guy, living in a family stuck in the old South.  He likes my daughter, she likes him, I approve.  His dad won't tolerate any race mixing.
> 
> ...



 My my. Aren't you enlightened?

Interracial Porn and the Canadian Power Elite | The Occidental Observer - White Identity, Interests, and Culture



> Pornography on tap is a reality of the Internet age.*  A particularly dehumanizing subset  for everyone involved  is interracial pornography, especially the black-male-on-white-female variety. * Whoever produces this stuff should hang from a high tree.  It may be one issue upon which white advocates, feminists and even some multiculturalists could agree.
> 
> *This form of porn is a truly brutal attack on the white psyche. * What our enemies seek for our race literally is concentrated symbolically here:  our race dominated, disgraced, humiliated;  its gene flow blocked.  It sickens the heart.
> 
> *Just ask this female judge from Canada, whose white lawyer husband apparently thought it would be cute to offer her up for sexual domination by a black client.*





> I am* assuming *the basic facts are true:  that the white husband wanted his white wife to be ravaged by this black man.
> 
> According to the news accounts, the white man, one Jack King, was depressed as this all unfolded.  I think* his mental state is something else:  perfectly in line with the way our enemies want white men to think.*





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6muelcPMZg]Cheerios promotes race-mixing....oops I mean 'healthy hearts' - YouTube[/ame]


> The ad was produced by Saatchi & Saatchi (specifically the New York division), which was founded by the Jews Maurice and Charles Saatchi. The company is currently owned by Publicis Groupe, where the Jew Maurice Lévy is CEO. (Publicis was founded by the Jew Marcel Blaustein-Blanchet; his daughter Élisabeth Badinter is chairman of the supervisory board.)



 Now THAT's what I call Black Privilege. 

 Jew privilege to boot!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZIeO8pf9SU]Topic: Race-Mixing and Jewish Supremacism - YouTube[/ame]

 Don't be too alarmed about what the Rabbis are preaching to their flock.

 They are as willing to make exceptions to the rule IF the candidate is ATTRACTIVE enough. 

 The rest of you shicksas should either become lesbians or marry blacks. 

Are Jews Too Elitist To Accept Gwyneth Paltrow?s Jew-ish Kids? | Keeping the Faith | Jewish Journal



> Are Jews Too Elitist To Accept Gwyneth Paltrows Jew-*ish *Kids?





> Paltrow is a big star, people listen to what she says, so if she can make it cool to be Jewish, should we let her be?  Jews are cool.  On behalf of my Jewish self, I say welcome to those who want to embrace the faith that I love.  *Its important to give children faith, so go Jew.*
> 
> *To clarify, Apple will need to convert if she wants to marry my son,* but *no worries, Gwyneth will have done all the legwork *so it will be a formality.



 After studying this sort of thing over an extended period of time, it isn't hard to ascertain the designs which Jews have on non-Jews. The pattern is ubiquitous and their wishes on us are clear enough.
  Just take a look at the open fantasies of "Jew Bear" for one instance. THAT "piece of art" was called be one Jew as a "Jewish wet dream". 

 The allusions should give you an idea of the extent of their desires. 


 If these are the things which Jewish people wish to do to us, and these are the emotions which they seek to inject us with, what do you call THAT?

 If the term "racist" doesn't suit you, maybe bigotry will do. 
 If you don't think that term applies either then may I suggest a couple of my own choosing:
   HATEFUL.         SPITEFUL.        VINDICTIVE.


 Notice I've selected only one 4 letter word among them: HATE

 Yes. I think that one describes their motive to a T.


----------



## holston (Jun 15, 2014)

Godboy said:


> holston said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



 "To *us*" ? 

 If what I have to say is so "kooky", I see no reason why that should arouse such fierce indignation among YOU (as in "us").

 I don't think I have to make you hate anyone. That seems to come very naturally for "you"
 (as in "us").

 Besides, I'm not saying these things for the benefit of "G-d's Chosen". Their minds are made up, much as yours is. 
 And I don't really care if you hate me. I already knew that before I started posting on this board. 
 Your reactions are exactly as I predicted they would be. 

 I noticed that you evaded the issue....AGAIN.


----------



## holston (Jun 15, 2014)

asterism said:


> holston said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



All hail the ?King? | Culture | Jewish Journal


> The play, performed in Polish with English subtitles, is taken from a novel by Polish-Jewish writer Hanna Krall and was adapted for the stage by the head of the Studium, Piotr Borowski, who also helmed the production. Krall tells the life history of her best friend, Izolda R., a Jewish woman from Warsaw, who met her husband at the beginning of World War II. On one level, it is a story of unqualified, selfless love and devotion, as Izolda was obsessed with keeping her husband alive, above all others, in the face of the Nazi threat. About a year after they married, Izolda and her husband were confined in the Warsaw Ghetto, from which *she escaped, had her hair dyed blond, changed her name and began living as a non-Jew. She was helped by a Christian friend, who coached her so that she learned not to walk, talk, laugh or even put her purse on the floor like a Jew. The friend also taught her the Hail Mary prayer and gave her a medallion*.



Crypto-Judaism in the Catholic Church | The Occidental Observer - White Identity, Interests, and Culture




> *An article in Haaretz (Israeli Jew turned Catholic priest named head of papal court) describes one David Maria Jaeger who converted from Judaism to Catholicism and will now become a member of the highest court in the Vatican*. The word converted is in quotes because *its apparent that Jaeger has in no sense ceased being a Jew. *Jaeger was born in Tel Aviv and had a Jewish religious education before assuming his high position in the Church.





> When Jaeger was asked yesterday whether he feels Israeli, he replied, at least as much as you do, adding, Im just like any Israeli citizen who works for an international organization situated outside the country * just like there are Israelis at the International Monetary Fund in Washington, the UN in New York or UNESCO in Paris.* I am in a supra-national international body, thats the only the difference.
> 
> *Im a loyal and patriotic son of our people and our country,* he said. After all, that was the whole point of the Jewish peoples emancipation in the 19th century, *that we would become a nation, not a religious minority *among gentiles.





> *It is stunning that a very prominent Catholic has a deep Jewish identity and thinks of the Church as just another non-governmental international organization.* The ceremony for his ascendancy in Rome will be attended by his sister Leah, an Israeli citizen, bringing a sculpture by Menashe Kadishman, a famous Israeli sculptor. He served as legal adviser to the delegation that negotiated the Vaticans Fundamental Agreement with Israelsort of like having Dennis Ross negotiate with the Israelis on behalf of the U.S.
> 
> Beginning in the 15th century in Spain, people like Jaeger were called Conversos or Marranos (pigs)Jews who had the appearance but not the reality of having converted to Catholicism. The Inquisition was designed to ferret such people out and subject them to penalties.  *Indeed, a major problem in the eyes of the Inquisition was that the Church itself had been infiltrated by Jews pretending to be Catholics* (see here, p. 118; I deal with Jewish apologia on the Inquisition, including denials that crypto-Jews had infiltrated the Catholic Church here, p227ff).




  A major problem on this board as well as the rest of the internet are Jews who pose themselves as having other ethnic, racial, and religious identities other than Jewish so that their intended message can be delivered without readers knowing from whence it actually comes. 

 I've been around the block a few times and I am not fooled by these ruses.


----------



## asterism (Jun 15, 2014)

holston said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > holston said:
> ...



Ah.

So since I was born Catholic, accepted Jesus as my true Lord and Savior, and did so in the first religion known to recognize Jesus as the son of God, that makes me a Jew how?

I've got nothing against Jews, I'm just not part of "the tribe."


What is your religion?  Some splinter group of a Calvinist offshoot?


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 15, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> I like the one where he brags about bedding down white women right after he claims white people have white privilege.  I suppose he fashions himself as a Mandingo.  Funny how he needs white people to carry his ass.



I was having a "discussion" with him the other day. (That means he was dodging and ducking and evading).

...LMAO...and he got on this "white women love black men" kick and he was posting lots of photos of negroes with white female humans...So he posted a photo of a negro in bed with a white woman....

When I clicked on the "quote" feature to reply, it showed the source and title of the photo. It was titled;  

"She got your boyfriend".



LMMFAO...he's using photos from a gay porn site where they're angry because the white woman "stole" the negro buck from another man...LMAO..._She Got Your Boyfriend._


----------



## reconmark (Jun 15, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > holston said:
> ...



Another idiot mimicking what's posted over on stupid front, damaged genetics...lol

I would caution White people with an ounce of common sense not to marry Whites who see themselves as perpetual losers.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 15, 2014)

*Moderation Message:

Please keep all comments relative to the OP, or risk having this thread closed. Insults, flames unrelated to the OP will not be tolerated.

Thanks very much,

~AquaAthena*


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2014)

We can see this topic deeply disturbs white men in particular.  They lose all reason and start denying, getting off topic, and calling names instead of proving their point. We know the reason they deny white privilege is simply because they are afraid of what it means.  It simply means that even with a 400 year headstart, the ones denying it exists instead of proving it, feel inferior.  It is the height of comedy to watch all the twists and turns to avoid simply proving it with facts.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> We can see this topic deeply disturbs white men in particular.  They lose all reason and start denying, getting off topic, and calling names instead of proving their point. We know the reason they deny white privilege is simply because they are afraid of what it means.  It simply means that even with a 400 year headstart, the ones denying it exists instead of proving it, feel inferior.  It is the height of comedy to watch all the twists and turns to avoid simply proving it with facts.



Assuming white privilege, as you describe it, exists, what do you think can/should be done about it?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> We can see this topic deeply disturbs white men in particular.  They lose all reason and start denying, getting off topic, and calling names instead of proving their point. We know the reason they deny white privilege is simply because they are afraid of what it means.  It simply means that even with a 400 year headstart, the ones denying it exists instead of proving it, feel inferior.  It is the height of comedy to watch all the twists and turns to avoid simply proving it with facts.



Lying racist.  Blacks are the ones with color based privilege through AA.  How dumb do you have to be to believe AA is for white men?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 15, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > We can see this topic deeply disturbs white men in particular.  They lose all reason and start denying, getting off topic, and calling names instead of proving their point. We know the reason they deny white privilege is simply because they are afraid of what it means.  It simply means that even with a 400 year headstart, the ones denying it exists instead of proving it, feel inferior.  It is the height of comedy to watch all the twists and turns to avoid simply proving it with facts.
> ...



I know.  How about we pass civil rights laws making it illegal.  Oh yeah we already did. This before we passed AA rules to make black privilege the law of the land. Yeah cause white privilege worked so well.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > We can see this topic deeply disturbs white men in particular.  They lose all reason and start denying, getting off topic, and calling names instead of proving their point. We know the reason they deny white privilege is simply because they are afraid of what it means.  It simply means that even with a 400 year headstart, the ones denying it exists instead of proving it, feel inferior.  It is the height of comedy to watch all the twists and turns to avoid simply proving it with facts.
> ...



Academically we can stop lying and pretending white people did anything more than take what they learned from other civilizations and use it as a foundation to advance themselves while holding back others.  We shouldn't be celebrating people like Columbus as a hero since he was a bumbling ass and mass murderer that accidently landed in the Americas. He didn't discover America. the NA's were already here. Each ethnicity/race should learn about their contributions to World history and how their people saw the world before learning American history. Not some white persons version but the actual truth.

Economically, short of redistribution, AA or reparations are the only two things can be done unless someone comes up with something better.  The problem with AA is that it affects low income whites and thats is why you see the low hanging fruit whining about it.  The problem with reparations is the same as we see on this thread .  A steadfast refusal to admit the past has any bearing on the present situation. Lots of whites would rather pretend they have all the economic wealth by virtue of hard work done on a level playing field.  Secretly they look at institutions like the NBA and see what happens when Blacks and whites compete on equal footing.  They cant take the reality of things as it destroys the illusion of white superiority.

Socially, things will have to work themselves out over time.  As more and more whites lose their racists attitudes they will be able see things through the eyes of others and realize they have had the wool pulled over their eyes for centuries as have Black people.  They will see Blacks succeed in every area of life and with that will come acceptance.  Right now I see it in my childrens white friends.  They know we are Black but to them its just a trait we have.  It neither intimidates them or impresses them.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > We can see this topic deeply disturbs white men in particular.  They lose all reason and start denying, getting off topic, and calling names instead of proving their point. We know the reason they deny white privilege is simply because they are afraid of what it means.  It simply means that even with a 400 year headstart, the ones denying it exists instead of proving it, feel inferior.  It is the height of comedy to watch all the twists and turns to avoid simply proving it with facts.
> ...



Did you not see the moderator's post? There you go with the name calling right on que. 

AA helps white women more than any other demographic as I posted proof earlier in the thread.  How about you prove white privilege does not exist?  I know the truth frightens you. However, I wont give you a pass because you are too bright not to come up with a credible argument.  The question is will you get emotional or just prove your point?


----------



## asterism (Jun 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> We can see this topic deeply disturbs white men in particular.  They lose all reason and start denying, getting off topic, and calling names instead of proving their point. We know the reason they deny white privilege is simply because they are afraid of what it means.  It simply means that even with a 400 year headstart, the ones denying it exists instead of proving it, feel inferior.  It is the height of comedy to watch all the twists and turns to avoid simply proving it with facts.



Is that what you glean from the perspective I shared?  Sorry, I thought this was a conversation.

If you think I'm afraid of you then you are quite delusional.  You know how douchebag white guys typically get insecure in a locker room with a few black guys around?  You're doing the same thing but instead of dick size it's actual livelihood, opportunity, and social stature.  I'm so glad my exposure to people that have dark skin includes men far greater than you.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How dumb do you have to be to not know the difference between AA for gender and AA for skin color?  Seriously, is your IQ under 80 or something?


----------



## asterism (Jun 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Are you honestly going to compare the entire economic system to the NBA as proof black people are better?  Racists like you give actual men a bad name.  YOU are the problem, not some white folks that don't even exist anymore.

By the way this guy doesn't whine, is quite successful, almost everyone on the right loves him and you'll never vote for him.  Why is that?








And then there's this guy, universally loved on the right side of the aisle too:


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




How dumb do you have to be to not understand there is no difference?  Like I said come with some proof for your arguments.  i wont accept less from you in particular.

Affirmative action - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> The concept of affirmative action was introduced in the early 1960s in the United States, as a way to combat racial discrimination in the hiring process and, in 1967, *the concept was expanded to include sex.*


----------



## asterism (Jun 15, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Race hucksters aren't usually very intelligent.  Meanwhile, the real men in the black communities work hard and take care of their families without trying to steal someone else's money.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2014)

asterism said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



The NBA is just a microcosm to highlight the equality aspect. We are talking in general.  Blacks are succeeding despite white privilege. However the numbers would be even higher if white privilege did not exist. Stop trying to deflect and disprove white privilege exists if you are going to participate.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



ROFL ^ is that why you act like a woman? Cause being black to you is like being a woman?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2014)

asterism said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > We can see this topic deeply disturbs white men in particular.  They lose all reason and start denying, getting off topic, and calling names instead of proving their point. We know the reason they deny white privilege is simply because they are afraid of what it means.  It simply means that even with a 400 year headstart, the ones denying it exists instead of proving it, feel inferior.  It is the height of comedy to watch all the twists and turns to avoid simply proving it with facts.
> ...



What perspective have you shared?  If you read my post you would see I was talking to people that feel inferior. Your response accusing me of taking something from your specific perspective confirms that.  Did I mention you?  If I didnt then remember, If the shoe fits......


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Is that you very best response to me proving you dont know what you are talking about?


----------



## Godboy (Jun 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Your problem isn't white privilege. Your problem is black culture.  It is directly responsible for the fact that black people don't graduate high school, cant get a job, 1 in 3 black males will end up in jail, no one seems to have a father around, its why so many have a terrible grasp of the English language, its why so many cant shut their mouths in a movie theatre, its why black people are the number one perpetrators of racial violence in this country, and your shit fucking culture is precisely why violence seems to be the only solution your community has for all your problems. 

Did the food service employee at the local McDonalds get your order wrong? Well you should make a big scene and threaten people with violence over it, and while youre at it, maybe you should walk super slow as you go through crosswalks, that'll teach those white devils. Also, always make sure to be loud and obnoxious whenever you are on a city bus, because you wouldn't want to be respectful of the other passengers, and just generally make sure you don't teach your children how to behave like normal fucking people. You wouldn't want to be accused of acting white after all.

God damn your culture is awful. It produces really shitty people very often.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



That was a great attempt at deflection.  Now that you have been busted lets see some proof there is no white privilege instead of offering arguments that lend evidence to support its existence.


----------



## holston (Jun 15, 2014)

asterism said:


> Ok, but the kid my daughter likes is black and we're Catholic.



 Your daughter is free to sack up with as many black men as she desires. And you are free to offer your blessings to the whole affair. 

 That's nothing to me. 

 What you are not free to do is force your multicultural agenda on those who are not willing to submit to it. 

 This is exactly what the Jewish political faction is doing and they are using the Marxist/Socialist political platform to do so, only by other names, such as Progressivism, Liberalism, Humanism, and Atheism. They are even using the Democratic and what was formerly the Republican party as well. 

 Not everyone is willing to accept the Jewish agenda even among those who do not recognize it as such. 
 There are many Catholics within the Catholic Church itself who are aware of the infiltration of the upper echelons by Jews and those who work for them. They are not all as amicable in their attitude to having the Catholic Church Judaized as you seem to be. 

 Excuse me if I mistake your true identity given the cryptic allusion to the Star of David in your moniker. The Hasbarats play this game so often that it is not always easy to tell them apart from those who are not. 
 Nevertheless it is easy enough to identify those who are proponents of Jewish social and political dogma. So far you fit the description. I judge you and others by the criteria of the views they express. 

 Don't think because I criticize the Jewish agenda by name that I have any more affinity for those Anglo Saxon Protestants who support them in their efforts to bring about the Mashianic Age through the internal commandeering of governments such as the USA and the control of the nations via the World Bank, IMF, and other global financial courts. 

 I have as much use for the likes of John McCain as I do Rabbi Lieberman. 

 What difference does it make what you call a rattlesnake if it bites you? 
 But rather than assail the WASP sycophants for aiding in the economic and spiritual decay of the US, it is more expedient to go straight to the root of the problem. 





asterism said:


> Ah.
> 
> So since I was born Catholic, accepted Jesus as my true Lord and Savior, and did so in the first religion known to recognize Jesus as the son of God, that makes me a Jew how?
> 
> ...



 There are many people who say they have nothing against the Jews. It is a popular thing to say and one which helps to ensure neutrality and avoid the kind of ostracism and attacks which are received by those who _question their authority._

 It is politically correct to assume that any such criticism or attempt to expose Jewish political and social activism for it's motives, effects, and consequences is motivated by nothing more than a hatred of someones race or ethnicity. 

_This position assumes that there is nothing objectionable inherent in the effects of those activities and the philosophical objectives of the Jewish religion and political body.

 It also assumes that no Jews themselves ever harbor any corresponding contempt for religions and ideas which are not in accordance with those of their own. 
_


 I would like to ask anyone how they can make such assumptions and how they can be sure that the motives and objectives of the Jewish religious and political body have nothing offensive concealed in them. 

 I submit to you there are. And that the averse effects can be demonstrated and directly traced to the actions of the Jewish Socio-Political Union. 

 Does this mean that I am ignoring, or ignorant of, all other social, political, philosophical, ideological, or religious entities which also exert detrimental effects on the US? 
 NO IT DOES NOT. 

 What it means is that it is impossible to address them all at one time. Therefore immediate attention should be given to those which present the most imminent danger. 

 This is what I am doing. The inability of you and others to recognize this or the refusal to admit it will not deter me in my efforts. If anything these assaults do nothing but increase my determination by adding further assurance to me that I am on the right trail. 

 At any rate, the willingness with which so many people have to allow criticisms and attacks to be directed at any and every other political or ideological persuasion taken in conjunction with their expressed to desire to silence criticism of Judaism/Zionism/Israeli policies is nothing less than the kind of political censorship that occurs in totalitarian societies and also serves to indicate who among us are in favor of Jewish hegemony and are willing to be subjected to "Noahide" law as shall be dictated by the new Sanhedrin. 


 As far as differences in religious doctrines which exist between protestant and Catholic denominations, this is not the proper forum to discuss those. 
 If you wish to engage in that kind of debate you should seek it elsewhere. 

 This forum is about "privilege". I contend that Jews are the most privileged class of people in the US. The evidence supports my contention.


----------



## holston (Jun 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> That was a great attempt at deflection.  Now that you have been busted lets see some proof there is no white privilege instead of offering arguments that lend evidence to support its existence.


 
 G-dboy always steers clear of having to offer evidence for arguments which he can't support. 

 If you want to talk properly about white privilege then you need to include the time frame to which you are referencing the privilege as well as a general description of those who are supposed to be recipients of it. 

 I can give plenty of examples of certain white people who have been fortunate in their circumstances. But all whites are NOT equal. 
  Are you including "Jews" in your definition of "white"? 

 They call themselves white, yet they totally exonerate themselves of having played any role with respect to discrimination against blacks except to portray themselves as the champions of the black race against the evil WASP oppressors. 

 I'm curious as to whether you also ascribe to that idea. 
 Because if you do, then rather than accusing them of paying deference to their own kind, you should be thanking them for helping to lift you out of the quagmire of social injustice. 

 This would be a good time to express to your Jewish benefactors a hearty thanks for all the blessings of liberty which they have bestowed upon you as a result of the fearless resistance they have demonstrated in the face of an overwhelming majority of white folks who not only hate the blacks but also desire to eliminate the Jews as well. 

 Surely you will not argue against the premise that WASP America has been bent on the destruction and removal of all Jewish and black presence in the US will you?

 To do so would put you squarely in opposition to all those Jews and blacks who have been positing this argument in every instance of forced integration and Affirmative Action. 

 Certainly no one should want to give any credit to the good intentions of any "white" people in seeing that this mass genocide which the Jews and blacks fear so much has not taken place. That's unless you want to exclude the definition of "white" to include the Jews, who have set themselves apart as a "Chosen race". 


 I could post plenty of pictures of some very downtrodden and destitute whites and juxtapose them against many pictures of very wealthy (and well hung muscular black studs wink wink) blacks with very attractive white women hanging admiringly and with complete submission in their eyes on the shoulders of their "Knights in shining armor". 

 How do you suppose that all of those "trailer trash" and "rednecks" are supposed to feel in the sight of this spectacle? 
 Would you expect them to stand up and applaud you and give you warm congratulations on your good fortune?

 Or would you rather expect them to be inwardly bitter because of their own unmet wishes and needs?

 Surprising as it may seem, there are indeed many such "low life" white people who do just that!

 You witnessed thousands of them while OJ Simpson was running from the law in his white Blazer. You can see them stand up and cheer black men as they bump and grind on white starlets on popular TV shows. 

 I think you should thank your Jewish Champions for this privilege. Because God knows that none of these little Whigger Urchins and gangsat wannabees like "Em and Em" deserve any credit. 
 They only buy the rap music which denigrates white women as "hoes" and suggest that white men are worthy of any pain that can be inflicted upon them, up to and including the point of death. You should also thank the Lord in heaven that white men have did not gas all the Jews because they were simply too cowardly  before they had time to liberate you, and likewise that the "Rednecks" just don't have the guts to have a show down with the blacks. 


 No. I'm sorry. But I can't look at the little 90 pound sissy whom the Jew moguls wish to make "queer bait" of and compare him to the inordinate representation of blacks in all fields of sports and then say that the little honkey is "privileged" when his prospective girl friend has already decided to dump him for a "REAL MAN", or at least a RICH ONE who portrays himself as one.

 Perhaps while blacks are creating the image of themselves as "panthers" ( or is it lions now?) and Jews are portraying themselves as "Bears with Baseball Bats", white men should just adopt the image of a limp dish rag or a piece of milksopped toast.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2014)

^^^^What?


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I get the impression that you want to demonize white people in history while promoting others.  Perhaps you think that is the way history has unfolded, that whites have been suppressing others while those others have not done the same, I'm not sure.  

I disagree that each race should learn their contributions before learning American history, at least as far as public school policy is concerned.  I think American history should be taught first, as accurately and unbiased as possible.  I have no problems with more specific racial history being taught, but as a secondary thing.  Better to teach shared history before pointing out any differences.  You seem to want differences highlighted first, as though to assure that each racial segment feels separate from the others.

I cannot accept reparations as viable or valid.  I believe you've asked about what the cut off point should be before, and to me, it would be the immediate family of those who the reparations are for.  

As to AA, I have always been a bit torn about it.  I think it was a necessary evil in a way, needed to combat a worse evil in the racism that has been so rampant in this country.  However, it has always seemed to me to be a clear case of government discrimination.  Again, it was probably necessary when first implemented because of the discrimination against minorities and women at the time, but I'm not sure that remains the case now.  I would prefer that it be abolished, as I don't like government elevating a group of people based on something as foolish as race or gender.  The question, of course, is if white, male privilege is still prevalent enough in this country to make AA the lesser evil, hence this thread.  I don't believe it is, but I'm more than willing to admit I don't have the experience to say that with any authority.

White men have most certainly had a great advantage over others for most of this country's history.  I think, or maybe hope is more accurate, that at this point we have gotten far enough past that that we're better off avoiding or getting rid of things which highlight our differences, be they racial or gender based.  I'm not a particular proponent of nationalism, but I think it is a better sort of pride for society than racial, ethnic, or gender based pride.  If we must look at each other with labels, seeing people as Americans first will allow for a more stable and harmonious society.

I've rambled a bit and quite likely been unclear here and there, so I'll quit while I'm still ahead.


----------



## holston (Jun 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ^^^^What?



 Come now, you haven't displayed any problem with reading comprehension up to now. 
 I KNOW you can do this thang!

https://sp1.yimg.com/ib/th?id=HN.608055962146374721&pid=15.1


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I dont need to demonize whites in history History does that itself when it is actually truthful. At the same time you cannot deny that there has always been a segment of the white population that has always assisted in making things better for non whites.

The reason children should learn their particular ethnicities history first is part and parcel of combating white privilege. I was taught African and African American history before I ever set foot in a public school. I was only allowed to watch TV if a Black show was on. I was not subjected to the constant stream of information that promoted white superiority and culture. Because I had that strong background in who I was and where my people came from, when I went to school I did not have a complex caused by being taught white is right overtly or subliminally. i had the confidence to excel in school because I knew i could do it. When I asked my parents about things that conflicted with what I had been taught at home they told me to just do as the teacher asked but to always know the truth I was taught at home. This knowledge of who you are and where you come from is way more important to success than American history. All of my children were raised the same way and all of them have excelled.

The reason reparations should be a viable alternative is because it does not affect low income whites economically as AA does. Reparations would only affect their egos which they would just have to get over.

Since the strangle hold whites have held over this country's infrastructure and resources still exists, white privilege itself still exists.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2014)

holston said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^What?
> ...



Get to the point instead of writing a dissertation.


----------



## holston (Jun 15, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> *I get the impression that you want to demonize white people in history while promoting others. * Perhaps you think that is the way history has unfolded, that whites have been suppressing others while those others have not done the same, I'm not sure.
> 
> I disagree that each race should learn their contributions before learning American history, at least as far as public school policy is concerned.  I think American history should be taught first, as accurately and unbiased as possible.  I have no problems with more specific racial history being taught, but as a secondary thing.  Better to teach shared history before pointing out any differences.  You seem to want differences highlighted first, as though to assure that each racial segment feels separate from the others.
> 
> ...



 No you haven't. You've been quite clear. 

 You believe that white men, ie white NON-JEWISH, MEN, have been responsible for all the "racism" in this country. 
 The only thing you are inconsistent here on is that you are intimating that the milkweed is trying to demonize "white people". 
 Why should you object to that when you have as much as demonized them yourself already?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2014)

Holston. You do realize the original gangstas in this country were white people right?


----------



## holston (Jun 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Get to the point instead of writing a dissertation.


 
 I think I did make my point. And I think you got it.
 How many page of your blather and the other Hasbarats already consumed. 

 Should we pile them all on one side and then compare them to the volumes I have written? 

 And what have YOU accomplished in the process? Have you persuaded all the white NON-JEWS out there that they should send the blacks a check?
 Or have you managed to inflame even more of them with resentment caused by all these impositions. 

 I would say that you've most likely succeeded in the later That's IF there are any non-Jewish white people on this thread. 
 Frankly I wonder if there are any BLACK people on this thread either!


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Holston. You do realize the original gangstas in this country were white people right?



..but the concept was stolen from negroes who actually invented it in africa....


----------



## holston (Jun 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Holston. You do realize the original gangstas in this country were white people right?



 So is that YOUR excuse?

 Are you honestly so naive as to assume that organized crime originated in the US circa the 1920s?

 Why should it bother you if they were since you seem to admire them so much you want to emulate them?

 It IS good however that you are willing to give them credit for a profession that so many blacks today aspire to.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2014)

holston said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Get to the point instead of writing a dissertation.
> ...



If you tip your tinfoil hat just so you may be able to pick up the radio signals from the aurora borealis.

My intent was not to convince anyone to give me anything.  I doubt anyone on this message board has more than i do nor would I care if they did. Some of us are discussing white privilege. We are simply discussing the validity of the concept. Just because it is brought up does not mean people are asking for anything. i know it frightens white guys like you so you immediately go on the defensive.  I dont have a problem with that but please dont try to make it seem like I would ask for something you dont have the financial means to give me personally. The very thought is hilarious.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What parents teach their children at home is, and should be, up to them.  When talking about what is taught in public schools, however, I think it is both preferable and more efficient to be more concerned with the history of the country as a whole rather than separating it up into racial or ethnic divisions.

American *is* part of who we are, and for the vast majority where we come from.  You discuss it as though this isn't true.  I would guess that a large majority of US citizens have had family living in this country for multiple generations.

Whether reparations or AA affect low income whites is irrelevant to me.  I disagree with the idea of giving money to people who are multiple generations removed from the reason that money is supposedly needed.  I also do not believe it would do any real good for racial relations in the country and quite possibly might do harm.

In some ways, whites are almost certain to retain a 'stranglehold' on the infrastructure and resources of the country due to simply numbers.  Whites are likely to remain the largest racial group in the country for quite some time yet, and as such likely to control the most resources of the country.  

Your view of the world and this country in particular seems far too based on race to me.  Your discussion of these things is one in which people are easily defined by their race and that, in my mind, is the worst possible way to combat bigotry and racism.  It is by seeing how incredibly similar we all are, rather than focusing on any differences, that people will be able to see how foolish racial and ethnic bigotry is.  While your motivations may be good, I think the methods you promote are not helpful in overcoming the racial issues which continue to exist.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2014)

holston said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Holston. You do realize the original gangstas in this country were white people right?
> ...



Thats not an excuse.  Thats a fact.  The original gangstas in this country were white people. What makes you think thats an excuse for whites being violent?


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> holston said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Angered white people can be very violent.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



When you teach American history first you leave out every other ethnicities contribution except whites simply because it is being told from a white perspective. Its a gigantic indoctrination that white is right or superior since this country was founded for and by whites. Are you getting this? Its like white kids growing up looking at the NBA and thinking Black people are the only people that can play the game not knowing the NBA was originally all white. If children are taught their respective ethnicities history they have a basis of strength with which to combat this aspect of white privilege.

I agree being American is part of who we are. I dont think the experience however, is the same for all races.  I get the feeling you do.

The reason the people are multiple generations removed is because reparations were never paid. That doesn't make them less valid. It actually makes them more valid.  Black people can start their own businesses, buy real estate, and pay that money back into the economy. What makes you think paying reparations would make racial relations worse?

My view of the world as race based is accurate but unpopular due to PC.  There is a reason the world and this country is in the mess it is in.  Racism.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > holston said:
> ...




Maybe that will make you braver.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm ok. I'm good.

No worries.
Tell us again how tough you are and all the people you beat up.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 15, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



As soon as you tell me again about that race riot you and your buddies are working on but you have to get back to me on when its going down.


----------



## Dante (Jun 15, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> These two guys get it...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etg0ghv3Ieg
> 
> ...



First off: speaking about Bill O'Reilly 

Second: "presumed competent"? Middle Class white guy think he represents all white especially white males. D'Uh!  Oh, generally speaking...

Upper Middle Class folks come in all shades and stripes and they do not represent any color especially white folks ...what percentage of white folks get to be Upper Middle Class?

So we are speaking more about privilege and class...where race is a factor.

Eliliott Rogers may have wanted to be viewed as white, but reality speaks differently

We ascribe suburban school massacres as part of white gun culture. 

2.41 minutes into it. Gawd, this white guy is a bore


----------



## asterism (Jun 15, 2014)

holston said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, but the kid my daughter likes is black and we're Catholic.
> ...



Listen up, asshole.  I described a situation where my daughter kissed a boy at a church camp.  That you expand it to "sacking up" shows me that you should not ever be around teenage girls.



holston said:


> That's nothing to me.
> 
> What you are not free to do is force your multicultural agenda on those who are not willing to submit to it.



I do not and have not forced anything.  I gave my opinion and told people about my life, that's it.

You are making shit up because I guess you have some sort of inadequacy that you can't satiate otherwise.



holston said:


> This is exactly what the Jewish political faction is doing and they are using the Marxist/Socialist political platform to do so, only by other names, such as Progressivism, Liberalism, Humanism, and Atheism. They are even using the Democratic and what was formerly the Republican party as well.
> 
> Not everyone is willing to accept the Jewish agenda even among those who do not recognize it as such.
> There are many Catholics within the Catholic Church itself who are aware of the infiltration of the upper echelons by Jews and those who work for them. They are not all as amicable in their attitude to having the Catholic Church Judaized as you seem to be.
> ...



You've gone off the rails, numbnuts.  Google is your friend.  "Asterism" is an astronomical term used to describe a set of stars that are not a constellation.  "Ursa Major" is a constellation.  "The Big Dipper" is part of the constellation but it's an easily noticed pattern of stars so it's an "asterism."  The avatar I use is a picture I took of a sunset across the lake behind my house.



holston said:


> Nevertheless it is easy enough to identify those who are proponents of Jewish social and political dogma. So far you fit the description. I judge you and others by the criteria of the views they express.
> 
> Don't think because I criticize the Jewish agenda by name that I have any more affinity for those Anglo Saxon Protestants who support them in their efforts to bring about the Mashianic Age through the internal commandeering of governments such as the USA and the control of the nations via the World Bank, IMF, and other global financial courts.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure how you typed that, much less remembered to breathe while doing it.  You're insane and you should seek professional help.  You missed the mark big time on this one. 



holston said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Ah.
> ...



Yeah, you really missed the mark on this one.  I have nothing against anyone on the basis of their religion, including Jews but that's because I'm friends with many and did some training with the IDF back when I was in the military.  That doesn't mean I approve of everything every Jewish person has ever done and it doesn't mean I am unwilling to see and criticize certain actions taken by the Israeli government.

But all you saw was "jews....jooooooos."



holston said:


> I would like to ask anyone how they can make such assumptions and how they can be sure that the motives and objectives of the Jewish religious and political body have nothing offensive concealed in them.



I can't.  How can you assume that there is some unified strategy shared by everyone who goes to Temple on Saturday?



holston said:


> I submit to you there are. And that the averse effects can be demonstrated and directly traced to the actions of the Jewish Socio-Political Union.
> 
> Does this mean that I am ignoring, or ignorant of, all other social, political, philosophical, ideological, or religious entities which also exert detrimental effects on the US?
> NO IT DOES NOT.
> ...



Do whatever you want to do, keyboard kommando that you are.   



holston said:


> At any rate, the willingness with which so many people have to allow criticisms and attacks to be directed at any and every other political or ideological persuasion taken in conjunction with their expressed to desire to silence criticism of Judaism/Zionism/Israeli policies is nothing less than the kind of political censorship that occurs in totalitarian societies and also serves to indicate who among us are in favor of Jewish hegemony and are willing to be subjected to "Noahide" law as shall be dictated by the new Sanhedrin.
> 
> 
> As far as differences in religious doctrines which exist between protestant and Catholic denominations, this is not the proper forum to discuss those.
> ...



Jealous?  Get of the internet and go make an actual life for yourself.  You'll notice that the better you do, the less paranoia you feel.  And seek help for your issue, you're going to whip yourself into a frenzy and hurt yourself one day.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 15, 2014)

asterism said:


> Listen up, asshole.  I described a situation where my daughter kissed a boy at a church camp.  That you expand it to "sacking up" shows me that you should not ever be around teenage girls.



LMAO..right teenage girls NEVER have sex..
*XXXXXXX*


----------



## MaryL (Jun 15, 2014)

Malware warning. I will never ever click on links to anything on this broken malfunctioning board. Damn, if you have something to SAY, say it. White privilege? That died out 3 decades ago. Stop beating a dead horse already.


----------



## holston (Jun 15, 2014)

asterism said:


> Listen up, asshole.  I described a situation where my daughter kissed a boy at a church camp.  That you expand it to "sacking up" shows me that you should not ever be around teenage girls.


 
 Well. Now that you have explained that it's all rather cute. 

*XXXXXXXX*

 I don't know how you can be so sure about that black kid though. He might have different plans. And he probably wouldn't discuss them with you anymore than your daughter has sought your consultation on how to mix and mingle. 

 That's OK. White women with mulatto children is a common sight these days. 




asterism said:


> I do not and have not forced anything.  I gave my opinion and told people about my life, that's it.



 I've given mine which you object to because I do not approve of Jewish hedgemony, of Zionists ruling the US, and am not a willing servant of "the Chosen Race". 

 In addition I have provided some factual information. Thus far, all you have provided is your opinion. Excuse me if I don't reflexively accept it as gospel. 



asterism said:


> You are making shit up because I guess you have some sort of inadequacy that you can't satiate otherwise.





 What inadequacy might that be?
 Made up what?





asterism said:


> You've gone off the rails, numbnuts.  Google is your friend.  "Asterism" is an astronomical term used to describe a set of stars that are not a constellation.  "Ursa Major" is a constellation.  "The Big Dipper" is part of the constellation but it's an easily noticed pattern of stars so it's an "asterism."  The avatar I use is a picture I took of a sunset across the lake behind my house.





> asterism
> n.noun
> Three asterisks in a triangular formation used to call attention to a following passage.
> A cluster of stars smaller than a constellation.
> ...








 Very attractive symbol I must admit. It's too bad that the Talmudic doctrines aren't equally as attractive. 


asterism said:


> I'm not sure how you typed that, much less remembered to breathe while doing it.  You're insane and you should seek professional help.  You missed the mark big time on this one.



 How much do I owe you for this psychiatric analysis, Dr Freud?




asterism said:


> Yeah, you really missed the mark on this one.  *I have nothing against anyone on the basis of their religion*, including Jews but that's because I'm friends with many and did some training with the IDF back when I was in the military.  That doesn't mean I approve of everything every Jewish person has ever done and it doesn't mean I am unwilling to see and criticize certain actions taken by the Israeli government.
> 
> But all you saw was "jews....jooooooos."



 You say you don't have anything against anyone because of their religion. Does that include the Muslims? How about Palestinians? What do you have against them? 

 I have news for you in case you haven't heard the rumor. _Jews are ANTI- Christ. 
 That is to say that they do NOT believe he was God's son,_ something that Christians purport to believe, including Catholics. *They unequivocally DENY it.*
 Furthermore, according to Jewish beliefs, the worship of a man is idolatry. Since they consider Christ a man, anyone who believes he was who he said he was, is therefore an idolator. 
 Jews believe that all non-Jews are subject to Noahide laws. One of the first ones is the prohibition of idolatry which is punishable by death, according to them. 

 Incidentally , Papa Bush signed the House Resolution declaring Noahide Law to be the foundation of United States law and government way back in the '90s at the behest of Chabbad Lubavitch, one of the most militant of Jewish religious sects. (Separation of church and state they say?)

  That isn't to say that they have the power to enforce those laws. They don't have the teeth for that, YET. But give them time. With the Lieberman sponsored NDAA, the "Patriot Act", NSA spying, the Expatriation Act, the War Powers Act which Yomamma exercises every day, and other Jewish initiated and controlled projects , they are well on their way of achieving their eschalogical dream of a Mashianic Age, or New World Order, as some like to refer to it. Personally I think Jew World Order is a more accurate description. 

 It's nice of you to inform me of the training you have received with the IDF. You wouldn't mind at all if your son lost an arm or a leg fighting for the expansion of Zion, and certainly not the billions in military gear coming from US tax payers that go to protect an "ally" whose bristling war heads are aimed at Europe and everywhere else in the event of needing to execute the "Sampson" plan. 
  You will be delighted to hear that our State and local police forces in the US are now receiving training in how to enforce "Hate Crime laws" by the ADL who has sponsored them. This accompanies the increased Federalization and militarization of those same forces. 
  Since approximately 94% of the funds allocated for the DHS are given to Jewish organizations I would say that pretty much ensures the solidarity of the Jewish factor in our growing police state. 

 If I were one such as yourself I would be very cautious in the way I offered any criticism or negative comment on _anything _ that  _any_ Jew or Jewish organization does or someone might perceive that as "anti-Semitism". Whether they actually would accuse you of that , as you have me, remains to be seen since, I assume, that you have never criticized them at all and probably never will. 
 But you might want to just keep your mouth shut anyway on the matter if you ever feel the urge and not jeopardize your social standing or risk becoming marked for retaliation or reeducation sometime in the future. 

  The last thing you would want is to be placed on a government watch list as a potential terrorist along with Ron Paul supporters, Christian "fundamentalists", and other "right wing nut jobs".  




asterism said:


> I can't.  How can you assume that there is some *unified strategy* shared by everyone who goes to Temple on Saturday?



 I assume that these people all assemble under the same roof to "worship" because they share similar ideological and religious attitudes. Having these beliefs in common, one might suspect that their motives and goals are all similar. They all worship the one, and only, true living G-d.....THEIRS. And _theirs_ has declared them a priest class among all other peoples and entitled to all the honors and PRIVILEGES which G-d would award them. 
 Those shared goals and motives can be found expressed in the Talmudic writings which they all profess to be dedicated to and which they revere even above the "Torah". 
 Do you know anything about that?

 Anyway, how are you certain that they do not?


 Good of you to make the distinction between "temple" and church. 
 I really don't know why you should though since according to the liberal doctrine and humanist manifestos of today all people are "equal". 

 I don't know how the Jews could have missed this message of "equality" since they are some of main ones espousing the idea. 





holston said:


> I submit to you there are. And that the averse effects can be demonstrated and directly traced to the actions of the Jewish Socio-Political Union.
> 
> Does this mean that I am ignoring, or ignorant of, all other social, political, philosophical, ideological, or religious entities which also exert detrimental effects on the US?
> NO IT DOES NOT.
> ...





asterism said:


> Do whatever you want to do, keyboard kommando that you are.


 
 Why thank you. I most certainly will, at least until the Jewish intelligencia manages to censor the entire thing the way they have in China.
 Google was a friend to the Chinese as well so I've read. 



holston said:


> At any rate, the willingness with which so many people have to allow criticisms and attacks to be directed at any and every other political or ideological persuasion taken in conjunction with their expressed to desire to silence criticism of Judaism/Zionism/Israeli policies is nothing less than the kind of political censorship that occurs in totalitarian societies and also serves to indicate who among us are in favor of Jewish hegemony and are willing to be subjected to "Noahide" law as shall be dictated by the new Sanhedrin.
> 
> 
> As far as differences in religious doctrines which exist between protestant and Catholic denominations, this is not the proper forum to discuss those.
> ...






asterism said:


> Jealous?  Get of the internet and go make an actual life for yourself.  You'll notice that the better you do, the less paranoia you feel.  And seek help for your issue, you're going to whip yourself into a frenzy and hurt yourself one day.



 Jealousy has nothing to do with it. The fact that Jews are a privileged class can be substantiated a number of ways, not the least of which is the fact that Jews occupy far and away more positions of lucre and powers than statistical probability allows for. 

 Don't worry, I no longer belong to the crowd of fool lemmings who are marching themselves over a cliff to the tunes played by the Zionist pied pipers. 
 I feel confident that as this country "progresses" more and more of them will begin to wake up and I will no longer feel the need to clue them in on anything. 

 In the day in which the new tune becomes popular there's no doubt in my mind that you will be among those who join in the refrain, staunch Catholic that you are.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 16, 2014)

MaryL said:


> Malware warning. I will never ever click on links to anything on this broken malfunctioning board. Damn, if you have something to SAY, say it. White privilege? That died out 3 decades ago. Stop beating a dead horse already.



You should be able to link to that announcement. If you have an argument please present it. Your opinion white privilege does not exist wont work as proof without something to support it.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Which is it girlie boy, being a woman is the same as being black or it's different.  Make up your mind.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 16, 2014)

asterism said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > White privilege is more of an old boy network of opportunities. If you are white, you have more old boys available to you.
> ...



There is a weird thing going on in Los Angeles, it is over 60% Mexican by population, but County workers are about 80% black. Recently, the Hispanics have begun noticing this. It's been "Whitey need not apply" for decades, but the Mexicans are getting tired of the County jobs being reserved for blacks.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 16, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



You must really have hurt feelings to resort to these puerile taunts in order to deflect. 

You said gender based AA and race based AA are different. They are not unless you have something disputing the link I provided.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affirmative_action#United_States



> The concept of affirmative action was introduced in the early 1960s in the United States, as a way to combat racial discrimination in the hiring process and, in 1967, *the concept was expanded to include sex.*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> We can see this topic deeply disturbs white men in particular.  They lose all reason and start denying, getting off topic, and calling names instead of proving their point. We know the reason they deny white privilege is simply because they are afraid of what it means.  It simply means that even with a 400 year headstart, the ones denying it exists instead of proving it, feel inferior.  It is the height of comedy to watch all the twists and turns to avoid simply proving it with facts.



Holston is not "white men in particular."

At best he is "peculiar." Oh, and I await this 400 year old white devil that you speak of...


----------



## holston (Jun 16, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > We can see this topic deeply disturbs white men in particular.  They lose all reason and start denying, getting off topic, and calling names instead of proving their point. We know the reason they deny white privilege is simply because they are afraid of what it means.  It simply means that even with a 400 year headstart, the ones denying it exists instead of proving it, feel inferior.  It is the height of comedy to watch all the twists and turns to avoid simply proving it with facts.
> ...



 Right. Some of us are aware of who is leading the parade and are doing what they can to prevent them from taking the US all the way down. 

 The rest are either ignorant of what's happening, willfully stupid, or somewhat like little Chihuahua dogs who are too timid to stand up to them, preferring to nip at the heels of whoever seems most vulnerable. 

 I've said my piece about "white" men. If you missed it, here is is encapsulated to accommodate the average attention span here:

 Those "white men" who have the same nasty habits as blacks and Jews are no better than they are. 
 If those who don't had any guts they'd put a grinding halt on the politically correct mongralization and Zioficaton of the US, pronto.


----------



## holston (Jun 16, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> There is a weird thing going on in Los Angeles, it is over 60% Mexican by population, but County workers are about 80% black. Recently,* the Hispanics have begun noticing this.* *It's been "Whitey need not apply" for decades, but the Mexicans are getting tired of the County jobs being reserved for blacks.*



 That's a racist thing to say.
 I see you've appointed yourself spokesman for Mexicans as well as "white men". 

 You're Mexican right?

 One of the La Raza Reconquista crowd?

 It couldn't be MS 13. They're not that literate.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 16, 2014)

^^^We appreciate you resisting the urge to regale us with your prose.


----------



## holston (Jun 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ^^^We appreciate you resisting the urge to regale us with your prose.



 Why should I bother? It sails right over your head.


----------



## bedowin62 (Jun 16, 2014)

There is no such thing as white privilege

thanks


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 16, 2014)

holston said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > There is a weird thing going on in Los Angeles, it is over 60% Mexican by population, but County workers are about 80% black. Recently,* the Hispanics have begun noticing this.* *It's been "Whitey need not apply" for decades, but the Mexicans are getting tired of the County jobs being reserved for blacks.*
> ...



You might want to check on the hiring patterns of the Los Angeles County Government - whitey need not apply - that is a fact.

{Los Angeles County's own figures show that Latinos for years have been victims of discrimination in county hiring and promotion practices, representatives of Latino civil servants complained Wednesday.

Leaders of employee groups, which have already filed a federal discrimination complaint against the county's Department of Health Services, joined members of the Mexican American Legal Defense and Educational Fund and other Latinos in criticizing the county's hiring and promotion record.}

County Figures Indicate Hiring Discrimination, Latinos Assert - Los Angeles Times


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 16, 2014)

bedowin62 said:


> There is no such thing as white privilege
> 
> thanks



Sorry but opinions dont count.  We need some proof your opinion is not just a funny joke.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no such thing as white privilege
> ...



"White privilege" is just another excuse for negro dysfunction, incompetence and inability to behave like civilized human beings.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no such thing as white privilege
> ...



No one cares what you need. You get nothing from us, fool.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 17, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...



White Privilege is a concept that unintelligent, menial labor poor whites aren't able to intellectually comprehend...

Case in point, see above.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 17, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...



In other words, you were talking out your ass and can't prove empty rhetoric.
Yet you are calling someone else a fool for your short fallings?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...



"Negro dysfunction" is just another word for white fear of being inferior. Why else would someone deny white privilege exists despite the facts being that it does?  Its ok because no white person can stop me no matter how many road blocks are in the way. However, lets not pretend everyone starts on a level playing field. Successful Blacks just outwork their white counterparts. Practically everyone knows that.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...



I said we not just I. You not giving anything simply means you have nothing. Thanks for admitting that.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No. That's not what dysfunction means.

White privilege is the excuse blacks need for negro dysfunction. 
Negroes must be absolved of all their shortcomings, failures and inadequacies. 

Black people can do literally anything, at any time, for any reason or no reason at all  and, if it's bad, it's not their fault. 
It was caused by "slavery" or "racism" or "white privilege".


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



No. Thats not what white fear means.

Negro dysfunction is the excuse white men pull out of thier ass to pretend the system is not set up in their favor. It would be pitiful if it were not so funny.  The way around this system is to simply outwork the lazy white guys that complain about AA even though it benefits white women more than anyone else.

Everyone already knows Black people can do anything. We just have to outwork white people that have a head start due to white privilege.  You see what happened in the NBA once the playing field was leveled.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Which is it girlie boy being black is just like being a female, yes or no?  Why are you so confused?  Why do you need to hide behind skirts?  Why are you complaining about AA actions taken for women?  If you want to be a woman just put the damn skirt on.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yeah cause AA for your lazy black ass is all about blacks having to working harder than whites to get ahead.


----------



## holston (Jun 17, 2014)

reconmark said:


> White Privilege is a concept that unintelligent, menial labor poor whites aren't able to intellectually comprehend...
> 
> Case in point, see above.



 Here's something YOU can comprehend, Konky Dong.

Rich Black Men And Hot White Women, Part 2 - Video | izlesem.org


----------



## holston (Jun 17, 2014)

The SOUL Train line up:


























[/IMG]


 I wanz nun a dat honky sh!t.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



sorry, but white women have higher IQs and higher SAT scores and benefit from being more intelligent and not from your imaginary AA benefit


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Sorry but AA helps white women more because white men have lost the ability to compete without a jet pack and a head start. Insecure, lazy,  white men like you whine all the time there is no white privilege but offer nothing to dispute the tangible evidence all around them.

Peace


----------



## Coyote (Jun 17, 2014)

*Folks...let's get back on the topic.  Those who wish to change the topic, feel free to start a new thread in the appropriate areas.

Thanks *


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Dont be sorry.  I agree.  AA is indeed a imaginary benefit for Blacks. White women benefit from it more than any other demographic.  There are 2 things insecure, low hanging fruit white guys just cannot accept. White women with Black men and white privilege.  If you deny either of these exist, go see a doctor. If you guys actually thought about it the evidence of both occurs on a daily basis. Denial is not good for a healthy mental outlook on life.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



ROFL lost the ability to compete.  A law forcing corporations to hire women and blacks based on gender and race alone, is not evidence that white men have lost the ability to compete.  That you don't understand the difference between ability to compete and permission to compete is just further evidence that without AA government intervention you'd be lucky to hold down a job stocking beer coolers with rdean.  Not that there's anything wrong with that.  

AA is like walking up to a class room of kids and bumping up the grades on all black kids and women by a full letter grade just because of gender and race.  It's ridiculous. 

Two wrongs, and in this case, three wrongs, do no make a right.

If hiring and promoting based on race and gender was a vile act when white males benefited such acts back in the 50s, why the hell do you think hiring and promoting based on race and gender isn't a vile act when it's done today for the benefit of females and people of color?  Why is it not a vile racist act when it's done for blacks but it is a vile racist act when it's done for whites? Why is it vile to you, a black man, when a white woman benefits from it but it's not vile when a black woman benefits from it? 

I can only discern from your statements, that you promote AA against whites because you are racist, or at best using USMB to promote racial strife for the fun of it.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Who said AA was evidence that white men never had the ability to compete on a level playing field?  *The reaction* to AA and the denial of the existence of white privilege is the evidence white men never had the ability to compete on a level playing field. If insecure white men truly had confidence they could compete then the mention of white privilege would be easy to admit to. AA would not be seen as discrimination.  Your words and reactions tell on you. Do you really think no one sees it? 

AA is not a vile racist act simply because it also benefits white men via white women being the group that has benefited primarily from AA.  Another reason it would not be a vile racist act is because it is correcting the economic imbalance created by 400 years of white mens AA.  If you had of manned up and played fair from the beginning there would be no need for any type of AA.  As it is you needed a significant head start for 400 years and still continue to whine and deny white privilege.

I never said it was vile that a white woman benefitted from AA. Now you are just thrashing around looking for something. They were also the victims of white mens insecurity and little dick syndrome.  The point is that ultimately those dollars from those jobs benefit the white man primarily as most white women are married to white men.  its ok but lets not pretend thats not the case.

Why would pointing out the truth promote racial strife and why would it concern me if it did?  i dont care what you find aggravating. You cant do anything about it even if you wanted to.  Truth should never promote racial strife. Suggesting it would is a sign of intellectual immaturity.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I wonder how, if white men *needed* a significant head start, how did they get ahead in the first place?  If they are so inferior, as you seem to be claiming, how were they able to oppress women and minorities to begin with?

If the reaction of some white men to AA and white privilege shows that white men never had the ability to compete on a level playing field, what does it mean that other white men have different reactions to AA and white privilege?  Or does that not matter because it doesn't play into your own racism?

While I would agree that it is very likely that most married white women are married to white men, I don't know that simply saying most white women are married to white men is accurate.  Between white women married to non-whites, the few but growing number married to women, and those not married at all, I don't know where the numbers stand, and I'm curious about where you get yours.

You are strangely inconsistent in your argument.  If white men are so deficient, it makes little sense that they would have been in a position to oppress others for so long.  Instead, I think that you have reacted to white bigotry, real or perceived, with racism of your own against whites, white men in particular.


----------



## alan1 (Jun 17, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> These two guys get it...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etg0ghv3Ieg
> 
> ...



They forgot to talk about Yellow privilege and advantage.  But then, racists do that shit.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 17, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> I wonder how, if white men *needed* a significant head start, how did they get ahead in the first place?





The Bubonic Plague. Gold star to anyone who can explain why.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Racist thinks I'm 400years old.  Yeah so that's why my government has to give you a personal boost of AA up your ass, cause I'm supposedly 400years old and guilty of owning slaves and receiving white privilege.  

Face it, not only are you a dumb ass that can't live without hand outs, the hand outs have left you impotent.

My wife never had to work and has never benefited from AA, ya dumb ass. 

I've been successful by leaving corporations that adhere to AA guidelines.  All of them were really just to shitty a place for me to be even remotely interested in staying.  American Corporations are in free fall, because of dumb asses like you.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Its pretty simple how they got ahead in the first place. With their women they were physically stronger and could subject them to their whims. With other men, it had to be through trickery. Europeans lived in a land poor in resources. This caused the hyper competitiveness and aggression other races simply had no need for.  They knew of the civilizations built in Egypt and West Africa overflowing with gold.  They understood that the only way to gain a foothold was create the illusion that they were interested in commerce. Once in they had superior weapons borne of this need to be aggressive and warlike. If you notice most white cultures hold war as a sign of progress instead of sad and uncivilized.

Pretty sure most white women are married to white men. I'd like to see your numbers disputing that.

I'm not being inconsistent.  I think you have just proved that you think differently. You think oppressing people makes you great or superior. Thats seems to be the MO with white cultures. Civilized people don't think like that.  Of course I have reacted to white bigotry.  I dont understand the need for it.  Why the whole charade by changing history to make it seem like you are more than what you are?  If you are a man stand up and do your thing but dont lie and change things to appear as if you are superior.  The truth always comes out because you cant cover everything up with a non complicated lie.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Claiming something I never said is one of the worst tactics you can use. it screams you are desperate to deflect. I wont let you off the hook Brown.

Your wife is one person.  The proof I posted earlier in the thread showing white women benefit more from AA than anyone else invalidates your insignificant one offs.

Again telling me personal stories has nothing to do with the conversation.  We are talking about the existence of white privilege.  Your heroic story of overcoming AA is just that.....a story I am beginning to take with a grain of salt.  You sure are bitter about something you supposedly beat.  American companies are not in a free fall moron.  The landscape is changing and slow people like you cant see the opportunities that are opening up and replacing the old opportunities.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You are a racist.  Period.


----------



## longly (Jun 18, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> These two guys get it...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etg0ghv3Ieg
> 
> ...



In the place I live I dont have the capability of viewing videos so if  you will tell me in  a few words what this white privilege  is. What is that  whites can do that that blacks cant?


----------



## longly (Jun 18, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how, if white men *needed* a significant head start, how did they get ahead in the first place?
> ...



The people that died left their money to their survivors.  So many people died and so many people inherited money and property from their dead relatives that a large number people suddenly found  themselves wealthy.   They invested and spent their money  on luxury goods such as spices; this stimulated the economy to the point that a common sailor returning from the spice isles could be set for life with the sell of his personal supply of spices.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 18, 2014)

longly said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > These two guys get it...
> ...



They can be forced to the back of the line to let blacks go to the front.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 18, 2014)

longly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




Good answer. Partial credit.


----------



## Yarddog (Jun 18, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how, if white men *needed* a significant head start, how did they get ahead in the first place?
> ...



before Bubonic Plauge many whites lived as slaves or serfs themselves ,  after the plauge and with th epoulations decimated there was suddenly more land and more resources available to each person.  The ruling classes were also rocked by the disease and lost control of the serfs, forced by circumstances to give them better pay and more rights


----------



## Yarddog (Jun 18, 2014)

Curious about peopel who like to bring up the white privilage thing so much. I imagine they themselves dont want to be judged but they sure love judging others.  lots of people in the world have privilage for different reasons and others dont for different reasons so what?

People who whine about this ... is it that they feel lack of opportunity?  constantly talking about who got a head start.  They are the subscribers to ' There is only so much Pie to go around '  

They feel they havnt got their fair share of the pie because someone else got it first or got it easier.
While there is truth to this that they tap in to .... they constantly blind themselves to the  the fact that 
they as human beings are an amazing creation....  we all have powerful minds and abilities when we
focus to tap into it. 

And the real solution is to create more pie not bitch about the pie you didnt get ... create more opportunities for yourself . there are always going to be people of every color or race who cannot do this there will always be poor people but pointing fingers at each other does what exactly?

That theory is exactly why an immigrant from asia can come here barely knowing english and make themselves into a great success.  they are not focused on what someone took from them but rather the opportunity they see before them


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Negro dysfunction is real and can be observed daily.

"White privilege" is an invented term to make excuses for negro dysfunction.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



the tangible evidence you refer to is higher IQ


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 18, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Curious about peopel who like to bring up the white privilage thing so much. I imagine they themselves dont want to be judged but they sure love judging others.  lots of people in the world have privilage for different reasons and others dont for different reasons so what?
> 
> People who whine about this ... is it that they feel lack of opportunity?  constantly talking about who got a head start.  They are the subscribers to ' There is only so much Pie to go around '
> 
> ...




You are doing the same thing a lot of posters have done.  The question is not what to do about it.  That has already been figured out even before I was born.  The question is does it exist and why do white men get so emotionally distraught about it enough to claim it doesn't exist and deflect the topic? Your post sounds like an admission that it does in fact exist without actually using those words but yet you deflect into giving a solution Blacks have already figured out.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 18, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Get your head out of your ass. "Negro dysfunction" is an excuse for those claiming white privilege does not exist.  You cant bear to admit you had a 400 year head start and suppressed and legally opposed Black advancement in the areas of economics and academics during that time period.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jun 18, 2014)

White privilege is a joke.If you want to feel shame or promote it based on skin color, it tells everything about your breadth and depth of character. Skin deep only.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 18, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



IQ is a white concept based in eugenics. Until someone invents a test that differentiate between me having a bad hair day and actually getting a answer wrong due to lack of intelligence, no one at all can prove IQ tests accurately measures intellect. 

The tangible evidence I refer to is the curriculum in the schools which is based on the concept of white superiority and the white ownership of the majority of resources and infrastructure in this country.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Curious about peopel who like to bring up the white privilage thing so much. I imagine they themselves dont want to be judged but they sure love judging others.  lots of people in the world have privilage for different reasons and others dont for different reasons so what?
> ...



You still haven't figured out how time works.

In ancient history white privilege existed to punish black people for the benefit of whites, then various civil rights laws were past over time ending all white privilege.  

For this brief period of time there was no white or black or male or female privilege. 

Then AA laws were passed starting black privilege to punish white males for the benefit of blacks, and female privilege to punish white males for the benefit of females.  Any white males who started working in this era very likely were sent to the back of the line numerous times in their life based solely on the color of their skin and their gender, this supposedly being against civil rights laws, cause apparently civil rights laws don't apply to white males.

But hey it's ok with you that white males are currently being discriminated against, cause you're a racist.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jun 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





You do realize that the majority of the country are "white", don't you? That's not a concept, neither is resource ownership in the country. You true believers will go to great length to try and rationalize something completely irrational and based on nothing but emotion.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yeah they need to start teaching ebonics instead of english.  They need to start teaching how to build slums in history class.  And most importantly they need to change IQ tests to make you look smart.  What kind of questions should they put on IQ tests that would make you look smart?  Stuff like does white privilege exist? ROFL


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jun 18, 2014)

White privilege is the story of white people who are ashamed to be white. White doesn't signify much of anything, considering many "white" people come from a plethora of backgrounds, origins, etc. It's a bunch of crap, really. People can believe whatever they wish, but to push "white privilege" as real is, well,


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 18, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Dont play the dumbass role.  I already told you the definition of ancient history. White privilege is a relatively new phenomenon.  White people have only been in front for 600 years. You evidently dont understand concepts that span multiple years and selectively realize the impact laws make on present and future events.  You also keep ignoring the fact that AA benefits white women more than anyone else. 

There has never been a moment in this country where white privilege did not exist.  AA was not started to "punish" white men. You feel like that because you need a head start and that has been supposedly taken away from you even though in reality it has not.  I told you your words tell on you.

White males are not discriminated against. If your family did not take advantage of the 400 years of AA to build a economic and academic legacy you have no one to blame but them for you now having to compete on a level playing field. If you work harder at it you could make something of yourself instead of whining and blaming AA for your lack of progress.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jun 18, 2014)

> White males are not discriminated against.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 18, 2014)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



It appears you have managed to confuse yourself.  What does whites being the majority have to do with what I said?  Who said it was a concept?  You still haven't offered one shred of evidence white privilege is a myth. In fact you have managed to prove it does.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jun 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You make the mistake of believing that it is on me to prove a negative. That's funny. You haven't offered one shred of anything but logical fallacy, appeal to emotion and flat out falsehoods. You can stretch all you want. You can pretzel yourself up into knots all day, but you can not prove with any measure of the existence of an emotional appeal such as white privilege. It's all in the mind and has absolutely no bearing on reality. It's junk, and it shows just how shallow some people are using skin tone for the basis of a privilege argument.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


ROFL so now the dumb ass says we have to be punished for the sins of our fathers.  And if our fathers did not sin well then that's your fault.

So not only are you a Racist piece of shit.  You want my family to be racist pieces of shit just like you, to make you feel better about your racist acts. ROFL and hold on folks... if my family are not racist pieces of shit like Asclepias, well then that's just my family's fault. ROFL


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jun 18, 2014)

TakeAStepBack said:


> > White males are not discriminated against.



White Employee Wins Racial-Discrimination Lawsuit - DiversityInc


You do failure like it's your life goal.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> IQ is a white concept based in eugenics.



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAH



> Until someone invents a test that differentiate between me having a bad hair day and actually getting a answer wrong due to lack of intelligence, no one at all can prove IQ tests accurately measures intellect.



IQ tests are accurate. That you don't like the results is irrelevant.



> The tangible evidence I refer to is the curriculum in the schools which is based on the concept of white superiority and the white ownership of the majority of resources and infrastructure in this country.



What you refer to is moronic bullshit. You want to trasform schools away from teaching math, science, and history, and concentrate on teaching the hatred of whites (ethnic studies.)

The problem is, white hating has no useful application in life. Tell you what, next time you get a corrupted ARP, concentrate on hating whites, see if that fixes the MX records...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 18, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Yeah they need to start teaching ebonics instead of english.  They need to start teaching how to build slums in history class.  And most importantly they need to change IQ tests to make you look smart.  What kind of questions should they put on IQ tests that would make you look smart?  Stuff like does white privilege exist? ROFL



Asslips designs an IQ test; here are the questions in math:

Tyrone an Jamal gots fity dollahs. They wants to buys some new kicks, but the kick cost $75, how much be they short?

A.) Fuck Whitey
B.) Fuck Whitey
C.) Fuck Whitey
D.) All of the above

In Science:

Water is composed of 3 atoms; what are they?

A.) Fuck Whitey
B.) Fuck Whitey
C.) Fuck Whitey
D.) All of the above

In history:

The dawn of sea exploration by white devils was driven by what desire?

A.) Fuck Whitey
B.) Fuck Whitey
C.) Fuck Whitey
D.) All of the above

And the most important quesiton:

What race are you?

A.) Black and superior
B.) Honkey muthafucka cracka
C.) ****
D.) Chink

SCORING:

Score the test on the last question only. If the answer is A - IQ is 200. If the answer is B - IQ is 20, if the answer is C - IQ is yo mamma is ho, if the answer is D - IQ is 100

To Asslips, this would be a fair IQ test.


----------



## Yarddog (Jun 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Curious about peopel who like to bring up the white privilage thing so much. I imagine they themselves dont want to be judged but they sure love judging others.  lots of people in the world have privilage for different reasons and others dont for different reasons so what?
> ...



whether white people become emotionally distraught abou t your question is a matter of your own interpretation. I have a feeling you get off on the feeling of Glee you get  ....  because you seem to me to be a very competitive person by your posts. 

Why you dont understand the reason many white people may come to odds with your position is your failure to see that peoples live have many complexities. While America 
is predominately White, they didnt all come here at the same time, nor for the same reasons and under the same circumstances.  When you look at a white man I think that is all you see, fine.  It is the liberal/progressive way to want to put people into neat little 
categories,  as it makes it easier for the ideology to fit. In the end its about control.
your question ...  the end game eventually is about control


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 18, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Its not just my interpretation nor only the interpretation of Black people. White guys have said the same thing. its emotionally distressing for insecure white guys to admit to white privilege. When someone pulls all kind of maneuvers to avoid the topic its clear sign the topic is disturbing to them.  If it wasn't they would offer a logical argument.

White privilege has nothing to do with white complexities.  Its pretty simple. If you are white you have more of a chance to get ahead than a Black person.  You dont  have anything holding you back other than your initiative.  Black people have retarded racists, bigots, and societal prejudice to deal with. That doesn't even cover the indoctrination to white superiority known as white history. Columbus discovered America remember?  The Greeks made up the Pythagorean theorem right?


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I don't need to provide any numbers, as I wasn't disputing anything.  I was merely questioning whether you had any data on which you based your statement or if it was an assumption.  Have you used census data or something to show you that most white women are married to white men?  Or is it just something you think is true but don't have statistics for?

So white men are the only ones who lived in a low resource environment, the only ones aggressive and warlike?  White culture holds war as a sign of progress while the rest of the world is peaceful and civilized?  

I never said nor implied that oppressing people makes one greater.  I questioned the logic of saying that white men have never been able to compete on a level playing field.  I wondered how, if white men are the lazy slobs you make them out to be, they were able to create societies in which they oppressed other races.  You provided an answer with claims of hyper aggressiveness and competitiveness which seems at odds with a people unable to work as hard as other races.

You say you see no reason for white bigotry while promoting your own bigotry.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 18, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



if you are not disputing anything what are you asking the question for? Use your brain or go look up the numbers yourself. Truly only a moron or someone wishing to deflect would question that the majority of white women are married to white men. I know white women love black guys too but its still predominantly white men and women hooking up for marriage.

You did imply oppressing people makes them greater. Trickery and superior weapons is not a level playing field.  You misunderstand my statement. Today's insecure white men are lazy. They flip out at the mere thought of changing the construct whites have built while pretending it is not set up like that.  Here is another perspective from a white person geared to the low hanging fruit white guys.

Explaining White Privilege to a Broke White Person -

Great quote from the article:


> And listen, recognizing Privilege doesn&#8217;t mean suffering guilt or shame for your lot in life. Nobody&#8217;s saying that Straight White Middle Class Able-Bodied Males are all a bunch of assholes who don&#8217;t work hard for what they have. Recognizing Privilege simply means being aware that some people have to work much harder just to experience the things you take for granted (if they ever can experience them at all.)


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 18, 2014)

Germans, Irish, then Italians - so damned privileged....


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 18, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > IQ is a white concept based in eugenics.
> ...



I disagree that IQ tests are particularly accurate.  I don't think intelligence is even defined distinctly enough for an accurate test to be possible, but even if it were, IQ tests are not such IMO.  I don't think it's because of being a white, eugenics concept, though.  I think it's just the nature of our concept of intelligence and the various forms it takes, as well as the seeming inconsistency of IQ tests.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So now asking a question about a statement is offensive to you?   

I didn't imply oppressing people makes anyone greater.  Instead, I implied that being lesser would make it difficult or impossible to become an oppressor.  It's an important distinction.

Superior weapons are not a level playing field, sure.  Are you suggesting that a nation should use less capable weaponry in order to be 'fair'?

What trickery are you going on about?  Trickery in war, trickery in trade, I'm not sure what your complaint is.

You seem to be operating under the assumption that nations run by non-whites treat each other with some level of fairness that white nations did/do not.  

There are lazy white men, there are lazy black men, there are lazy Asian men, etc. etc.  Your continued harping on the supposedly inferior nature of white men only speaks to your racism, not to any sort of white privilege.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 18, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I didn't say asking a question was offensive.  Your question was irrelevant and a attempt at deflection.

You did imply oppressing people was a sign of being greater.  What did you mean by your following statement/question?



Montrovant said:


> If white men are so deficient, it makes little sense that they would have been in a position to oppress others for so long.



Here you go again with irrelevant questions. The point is that European people developed these weapons specifically due to their warlike nature. Europeans focused on developing the idea of weapons of mass destructions to the point they are capable of destroying life on earth.

By trickery I am addressing the use of religion as the pretense for contacting other cultures and then invading them.

You are attempting to deflect again. We are not talking about individuals. We are talking about races.  Only whites flip out when the odds are not stacked in their favor.  That is the reason they hate the mere mention of white privilege, AA, reparations, etc.  It takes away from and exposes white privilege.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well you are flipping out about white privilege, so if only white people flip out about the odds being stacked against them, then you must either be white, or you are a fucking moron who puts his foot in his mouth a hundred times a day.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What, exactly, am I attempting to deflect from?  I asked if you had any data for your statement, how is that a deflection?  I'd say that, if anything, your harping on my question without ever actually answering it seems more like a deflection than anything I've said. 

I meant just what I said in my statement.  You have painted white males as being lazy and deficient.  That doesn't sound like a recipe for becoming the dominant people of an area in order to become oppressive.  I'd also like to point out that you seem to have trouble with considering the possibility of races being equal; why couldn't an equal race oppress another?  I just think that your earlier descriptions of white men as being lazy and less capable seemed incongruous with a people becoming conquerors and oppressors.  You've since said white men are hyper competitive and aggressive, yet somehow still lazy.  

Using religion as an excuse to invade another country is hardly exclusive to white men.

That you continue to pain Europeans as warlike, as though other peoples have always been peaceful, is hilarious.  Europeans are certainly not the only ones with weapons of mass destruction.  Nor is the science behind something like the atom bomb only relevant to weapons.  So again, your harping on war and weapons technology as though these things are exclusive to white men, or as though success in those areas makes white men lesser somehow, is ridiculous.  

And you certainly seem to be doing a bit of 'flipping out' about white privilege.....


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 18, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Who told you I was flipping out about white privilege? I'm not the one denying it exists. I also posted that it doesn't stop me at all because I just outwork you lazy insecure white guys. Looks like you just put your foot in your mouth.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Its a deflection because its irrelevant. What difference does it make if I have a stat sheet sitting on my desk? You can go look it up the stats yourself if you doubt my statement. The majority of white women are married to white men. Nothing earth shattering about that.

No I posted that insecure white males today are lazy and deficient.  How you turned that into what you are claiming is beyond me.  The only thing I said about the past was that Europe was lacking in natural resources and overpopulated which contributed to the aggressive, warlike nature of whites.

Using religion to invade other countries doesn't have to be exclusive to whites.  I said that is what they did to invade other cultures.  This was done far more than other races and the primary reason they were able to gain a foothold in most areas of the world.

I'm not painting Europeans as war like. History does that for us. White history.  European history is filled with wars and conquest as if they are something cool and honorable. They take pride in killing and like I said before they haven't stopped developing their potential to kill. How many cultures have Europeans wiped from the earth again? Now point to another race that has done the same thing.

You must be imagining I am flipping out. I have no reason to because I already know that white privilege exists as a fact.  I also know how to get around it. I'm just wondering what is so traumatic about white men admitting it.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Negro dysfunction is real and can be observed daily.

"White privilege" is an invented term to make excuses for negro dysfunction.

400 year head start? 
You firmly believe in the "out of africa" theory, right?

In that case, negroes had a 50,000 year head start on the rest of us.....and they STILL can't function in a civilized society.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Prove it or you're lying.



Asclepias said:


> The tangible evidence I refer to is the curriculum in the schools which is based on the concept of white superiority and the white ownership of the majority of resources and infrastructure in this country.



Prove it or you're lying.


Negro IQ is the lowest of the three major races. THAT'S why you lie about the test. When negroes don't like the result, they blame the test. Typical.
IQ is a proven measure of intelligence accepted worldwide as accurate. 

Deny all you like. No one is fooled.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 19, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



You'll never get anything honest from this negro. 
His whole act is to run you around in circles challenging anything you post and trying to agitate and create distractions.
His most intelligent, best though out rebuttal is "nuh uh".


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 19, 2014)

title of the OP is a lie


it's not an "honest discussion"


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



White privilege is real and can be observed daily.

"Negro dysfunction." is an invented term to make excuses for white privilege.

The difference is Black people taught white people how to read, write and do math.  How dare you show disrespect to the race that brought you into civilization not once but twice.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



There is nothing to prove. Everyone already knows this as a fact.  You need to show me an IQ test that takes into account my emotional state or as we already know you are lying, stupid or both.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> title of the OP is a lie
> 
> 
> it's not an "honest discussion"



No one believes you.  Where is your proof that it is not an honest discussion?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Still waiting for that proof of an IQ test that actually measures intelligence instead of assimilation.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 19, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> I disagree that IQ tests are particularly accurate.  I don't think intelligence is even defined distinctly enough for an accurate test to be possible, but even if it were, IQ tests are not such IMO.  I don't think it's because of being a white, eugenics concept, though.  I think it's just the nature of our concept of intelligence and the various forms it takes, as well as the seeming inconsistency of IQ tests.



I've heard these arguments before, and when examined, they always devolve into a claim that social interaction is just as important as intelligence. The pseudo-science of psychology has promoted the notion of an "EQ" that complements IQ. 

Should the notion of an EQ have any merit, it is distinct from that of an IQ. To determine if a person has the aptitude to be an engineer, or medical doctor, or computer programmer, or any type of scientist, an aptitude in math and abstract reasoning is required. IQ tests measure this, and measure it accurately.

True that an IQ test will not determine if someone will be awkward at a kegger. but that isn't the purpose of measuring intelligence.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 19, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree that IQ tests are particularly accurate.  I don't think intelligence is even defined distinctly enough for an accurate test to be possible, but even if it were, IQ tests are not such IMO.  I don't think it's because of being a white, eugenics concept, though.  I think it's just the nature of our concept of intelligence and the various forms it takes, as well as the seeming inconsistency of IQ tests.
> ...



To be fair some of the questions on IQ tests are to vocabulary.  Of which people living in certain areas and conditions are going to score hire than others.  So, there is some basis for adjusting IQ test questions to re-mediate vocab words chosen for a given population set.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 19, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> To be fair some of the questions on IQ tests are to vocabulary.  Of which people living in certain areas and conditions are going to score hire than others.  So, there is some basis for adjusting IQ test questions to re-mediate vocab words chosen for a given population set.



A basic IQ test should not have questions of vocabulary or history, these are elements of education, not of intelligence.

{A IQ test is not something for which a person can study.  It test does not measure the quantity of your knowledge but rather measures a person's general intellectual ability to understand ideas, as compared to the general population at the same developmental level. How well we reason, distinguish relationships and solve problems are the kinds of things the test aims to discern. An IQ test also measures how well we process information, particularly our ability to store and retrieve it. Except in extreme circumstances, such as diseases that affect the brain, a person's IQ tends to stay about the same throughout life.}

Exactly what does an IQ test measure? - Curiosity


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 19, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree that IQ tests are particularly accurate.  I don't think intelligence is even defined distinctly enough for an accurate test to be possible, but even if it were, IQ tests are not such IMO.  I don't think it's because of being a white, eugenics concept, though.  I think it's just the nature of our concept of intelligence and the various forms it takes, as well as the seeming inconsistency of IQ tests.
> ...



I didn't say anything about emotions.  I'm talking about defining intelligence.  What is it exactly?  Does a strong aptitude for various forms of math, as an example, make one intelligent by itself?  How about a grasp of languages?  The ability to solve puzzles quickly?  What, exactly, is intelligence, and how then does an IQ test determine it?  

I'm not saying IQ is completely worthless, but I consider it an extremely generalized number at best.  

You can see fairly clearly how much weight a person can lift, how fast they can run, how far they can see clearly, etc.  But when it comes to intelligence, what is it that person can do based on an IQ test?

Testing intelligence, independent of knowledge, is a difficult proposition.


----------



## Yarddog (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I would say perhaps the PERCEPTION of the question itself  in general by whites may have something to do with the reaction.  It can easily be seen as a loaded question with ulterior motive if you think about it.  Thats just my opinion  I dont expect you to agree,  its just the way i see it. We live in a world where the powers that be are looking for more and more ways to tax us, control us, tell us how to live and think.  I think you are experiencing some push back when you ask this question.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 19, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair some of the questions on IQ tests are to vocabulary.  Of which people living in certain areas and conditions are going to score hire than others.  So, there is some basis for adjusting IQ test questions to re-mediate vocab words chosen for a given population set.
> ...


Key point there is "should."  In my experience all IQ tests have things that can be practiced for, learned, and improved upon.  Thus, while true that one may not be able to increase their inherit IQ, in practice one can improve their IQ scores to give an impression of higher inherit IQ.  Further, if in the act of working to improve one's IQ additional function becomes wired into one's brain, is that brain not more intelligent now?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree that IQ tests are particularly accurate.  I don't think intelligence is even defined distinctly enough for an accurate test to be possible, but even if it were, IQ tests are not such IMO.  I don't think it's because of being a white, eugenics concept, though.  I think it's just the nature of our concept of intelligence and the various forms it takes, as well as the seeming inconsistency of IQ tests.
> ...



The only thing that has devolved is your intelligence.  There are plenty of studies that show social interaction has a affect on learning.  Deprive a child of social interaction and you will stunt their development.  Increase social interaction and it increases their development.

What everyone seems to be missing is this one fact that keeps rearing its head.  Who made white people the authority on what intelligence implies?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



You may have hit on something there. I see it as a simple statement of fact. The sun is shining today for example.  Maybe insecure white males do see it as an ulterior motive or prelude to something else.  I dont get the same reaction when discussing this issue with some of my friends and mentors.  However, they are confident and successful.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



the NAACP  admits that white people are more intelligent


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > title of the OP is a lie
> ...



where is your proof that it is an honest discussion?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



In the OP. Now where is your proof and show your work.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



you need to go back to the 3rd grade and learn the difference between fact and opinion

your achievement gap is showing


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



I know the difference. Your insecurities are showing.  Where is your proof?


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



you are proof of the achievement gap

BTW why does massa allow you a computer in the cotton field?

thought you were oppressed by whitey


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Low intellect white trash like you are amusing.  So I guess your post admits you have no proof like I thought?

Whitey cant oppress me. Whitey can only make it more difficult but since I am from a strong race its easy to overcome the weak attempts.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Besides you, who said "white people are the authority on what intelligence implies?"


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Everyone that is claiming the IQ test is valid for testing intelligence.  A white dude made it up.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Why are intelligence tests invalid for testing intelligence. And what did the "white dude" make up?  Are you saying some white guy made up all intelligence tests, or some white dude made up the first intelligence tests, or some white dude made up that everyone is claiming the IQ test is valid for testing intelligence.  

Are you drinking


----------



## Nate (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



And? It measures verbal comprehension, processing speed, working memory, and perceptual reasoning. What else would you add to make it less...... white?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 19, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> I didn't say anything about emotions.  I'm talking about defining intelligence.  What is it exactly?



We already covered this. Intelligence is the ability to process information, to store, retrieve, and apply concepts. This is combined with both concrete and abstract reasoning to determine intelligence.



> Does a strong aptitude for various forms of math, as an example, make one intelligent by itself?  How about a grasp of languages?  The ability to solve puzzles quickly?  What, exactly, is intelligence, and how then does an IQ test determine it?



Intelligence usually results in an aptitude for math. You are confusing causation. It is abstract reasoning that fuels the ability to solve puzzles, it is the ability to process information that fuels the learning of languages. 



> I'm not saying IQ is completely worthless, but I consider it an extremely generalized number at best.



I'm sorry you scored poorly, but IQ tests are extremely accurate and are an accurate predictor of intellectual success.



> You can see fairly clearly how much weight a person can lift, how fast they can run, how far they can see clearly, etc.  But when it comes to intelligence, what is it that person can do based on an IQ test?



Learn, reason, and solve.



> Testing intelligence, independent of knowledge, is a difficult proposition.



No, it is not.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 19, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Key point there is "should."  In my experience all IQ tests have things that can be practiced for, learned, and improved upon.  Thus, while true that one may not be able to increase their inherit IQ, in practice one can improve their IQ scores to give an impression of higher inherit IQ.  Further, if in the act of working to improve one's IQ additional function becomes wired into one's brain, is that brain not more intelligent now?



Most assessments include an IQ test, as well as tests of knowledge. It is common for people to confuse the IQ test with the assessment. They are not the same thing. Bear in mind also that verbal recall is a vital part of IQ tests, but that is not vocabulary. Measuring short term memory is part of processing information, which is an indicator of intelligence.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> The only thing that has devolved is your intelligence.



You are a racist who offers nothing other than absurdity and ignorance on this subject.



> There are plenty of studies that show social interaction has a affect on learning.  Deprive a child of social interaction and you will stunt their development.  Increase social interaction and it increases their development.



So?

Do you have a point?



> What everyone seems to be missing is this one fact that keeps rearing its head.  Who made white people the authority on what intelligence implies?



More ignorance.

Deal with facts and logic, you might be taken seriously.


----------



## Yarddog (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If you ask me do I think white people have some advantages by being white in America ?  as opposed to being black?  I would say yes.  Just as it would be advantageous to be Korean in Korea as opposed to being white  .. OF course its not the same dynamic for sure,  ... but there are obvious social reasons why both cases are an advantage.


I find though,, at least to myself when you use the phrase 'White Privllage' it means an 
entirely different thing. Sounds to me like the kind of thing some privllaged in life college professor came up with and is projecting his sense of guilt on other people.
If one is privlaged just by being born a certain color it automaticaly makes someone else underprivlaged.  Does that imply then that there is supposed to be a sense of guilt? 
And there fore does that imply there should be compensation?  One could be the most 
underprivllaged white kid and then be told he has white privllage?  
Again for me the whole concept seems to be based on categorizing people into groups for
the purpose of ideological direction perhaps to be used politically as a wedge issue


You say you see it as a simple statement of fact  but i see the concept as the five proverbial blind men describing to each other what an elephant is. It depends on where
they are standing. And in that case perception is reality


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Everyone that is claiming the IQ test is valid for testing intelligence.  A white dude made it up.



Your inability to recognizes patterns and accurately deduce the next sequence is because white people?

You really don't expect to be taken seriously, do you?

I've met intelligent black people, and I've met dumb ones.

I've met intelligent white people, and I've met dumb ones.

The only factor I've seen that is race based is the open hostility black culture has for education, and the embracing of ignorance by so called leaders. You know, the way you embrace ignorance with your racist bullshit.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



You seem to be the one confused.  Are you drunk?  The entire premise of intelligence testing started with a white dude trying to figure out a way to support his eugenics agenda. The entire premise is flawed and in no way an accurate measurement of intelligence.  i thought everyone knew about this?

Cracking The Learning Code - A Brief and Ugly History of Intelligence Testing



> The roots of our "IQ way of thinking" are not pretty. The genesis of officially ranking human beings based on their test scores started with the cousin of Charles Darwin, Sir Francis Galton, who is recognized as the father of "intellectual measurement." A Cambridge-educated statistician, Galton was the first scientist to develop methods that made it possible to test members of the human species and then rank them in terms of what he believed to be their intellectual powers. *Why did he want to test and rank humans? So he could breed a superior race.*


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

Nate said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



And?  Who told the white dude that is what intelligence consist of and why did you just take his word for granted?


----------



## Nate (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



WTF!?! The first IQ test was created by Alfred Binet in the early 1900s. France had passed a law that forced all children to attend school and his tests were used to determine which children needed educational assistance... Where do you find this shit!?!?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that has devolved is your intelligence.
> ...



Yes I have a point. Dont let me catch you contradicting yourself and stepping on your own dick. i will catch you every time and show you your error.



Uncensored2008 said:


> I've heard these arguments before, and when examined, *they always  devolve into a claim that social interaction is just as important as  intelligence.*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nate said:


> WTF!?! The first IQ test was created by Alfred Binet in the early 1900s. France had passed a law that forced all children to attend school and his tests were used to determine which children needed educational assistance... Where do you find this shit!?!?



Asslips is famous for his bizarre web sites. He lives in an alternate reality where Africans invented literally everything, and the whites stole it.

This one is virtually a voodoo site, trying to sell a flake program to create intelligence through hocus pocus.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

Nate said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



The first IQ test was created by Galton. Yes Binet designed one as well, however Galtons was first.  I even included the link for you to look it up. Your question asking where I get this is easily answered by looking at the link.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yes I have a point. Dont let me catch you contradicting yourself and stepping on your own dick. i will catch you every time and show you your error.



Are you claiming that black children have no social interaction?

Honestly Asslips, stick to your wild claims of Afro-superiority - when you venture into legitimate fields, you merely reveal your abject ignorance.


----------



## Nate (Jun 19, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > WTF!?! The first IQ test was created by Alfred Binet in the early 1900s. France had passed a law that forced all children to attend school and his tests were used to determine which children needed educational assistance... Where do you find this shit!?!?
> ...



I see this. Wanted to comment on his "black taught whites writing, math, and blah, blah, blah" But I didn't see the point in explaining proto-writing or cunieform was more of a Eurasia kinda thing...


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I have a point. Dont let me catch you contradicting yourself and stepping on your own dick. i will catch you every time and show you your error.
> ...



No. I'm claiming and proving you stepped on your dick and contradicted yourself.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> The first IQ test was created by Galton. Yes Binet designed one as well, however Galtons was first.  I even included the link for you to look it up. Your question asking where I get this is easily answered by looking at the link.



Oh, you provided a link, did you?

{A very simple way to look at our genes is as vehicles upon which past learning is sent from one generation to the next. Information that has been successful to the survival of previous generations is encoded into the genetic program of those generations and passed forward for the benefit of all future generations.}

Yeah, they're credible...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> No. I'm claiming and proving you stepped on your dick and contradicted yourself.



You can claim anything you like - but in doing so you simply reveal your ignorance.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The first IQ test was created by Galton. Yes Binet designed one as well, however Galtons was first.  I even included the link for you to look it up. Your question asking where I get this is easily answered by looking at the link.
> ...



Evidently that explanation was not simple enough for you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Evidently that explanation was not simple enough for you.



I assume you'll be citing Jean Dixon next?

Oh wait, she was white... Who is a black fortune teller? I know, blacks invented fortune telling whitey stole it...


----------



## Nate (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Where on your bizarre site(which reads like a 9th grader's essay) does it say Sir Galton created an IQ test?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

Nate said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



Thats good you didn't want to explain that because the earliest form of writing originated in Africa.  You would have been forced to learn something other than what you have been spoon fed since birth.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

Nate said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



The part I quoted and you left out of your post.  I know reading is hard for you but you must try harder.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Evidently that explanation was not simple enough for you.
> ...




You are devolving again.  I know you feel stupid but swallow your pride.  You just were over eager and stepped on your dick again in your haste to try and appear intelligent. Do you know what "very simple" means?


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



well, since you are so strong you won't need affirmative action


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



then how do you explain the achievement gap?


----------



## Nate (Jun 19, 2014)

> The roots of our "IQ way of thinking" are not pretty. The genesis of officially ranking human beings based on their test scores started with the cousin of Charles Darwin, Sir Francis Galton, who is recognized as the father of "intellectual measurement." A Cambridge-educated statistician, Galton was the first scientist to develop methods that made it possible to test members of the human species and then rank them in terms of what he believed to be their intellectual powers. Why did he want to test and rank humans? So he could breed a superior race.



His "intellectual" measurement is completely separate from the Binet's IQ test, which is the true father of today's tests. I mean one of the measurements he was using was high pitched noises to determine intelligence! What a junk site...


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Thats correct.  I personally dont need AA. We know you need 400 more years of it yourself but you wont get it.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

Nate said:


> > The roots of our "IQ way of thinking" are not pretty. The genesis of officially ranking human beings based on their test scores started with the cousin of Charles Darwin, Sir Francis Galton, who is recognized as the father of "intellectual measurement." A Cambridge-educated statistician, Galton was the first scientist to develop methods that made it possible to test members of the human species and then rank them in terms of what he believed to be their intellectual powers. Why did he want to test and rank humans? So he could breed a superior race.
> 
> 
> His "intellectual" measurement is completely separate from the Binet's IQ test, which is the true father of today's tests. I mean one of the measurements he was using was high pitched noises to determine intelligence! What a junk site...



I know Galtons test was BS. That still doesnt change my point.  The first test was developed by a eugenicist.  The premise you can measure intelligence accurately is fools gold.  Couple that with mans propensity to make the science fit what he expects to see and we know its a bogus proposition. There is no way for a test to know I got an answer wrong because I was worried more about how I am gong to eat tonight.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



lol, I need to notify the Guiness book of world records and apply for retroactive social security


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



What achievement gap?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 19, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Key point there is "should."  In my experience all IQ tests have things that can be practiced for, learned, and improved upon.  Thus, while true that one may not be able to increase their inherit IQ, in practice one can improve their IQ scores to give an impression of higher inherit IQ.  Further, if in the act of working to improve one's IQ additional function becomes wired into one's brain, is that brain not more intelligent now?
> ...



Yes, and if you are not familiar with the vocabulary used in the verbal content it's gonna be harder to process it.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



You need to alert the Guinness book of world records to record how many times you step on your dick a day.  Did you figure out what "very simple" meant?  Did come to terms with you contradicting yourself?


----------



## Nate (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > > The roots of our "IQ way of thinking" are not pretty. The genesis of officially ranking human beings based on their test scores started with the cousin of Charles Darwin, Sir Francis Galton, who is recognized as the father of "intellectual measurement." A Cambridge-educated statistician, Galton was the first scientist to develop methods that made it possible to test members of the human species and then rank them in terms of what he believed to be their intellectual powers. Why did he want to test and rank humans? So he could breed a superior race.
> ...



So you're saying in addition to measuring verbal comprehension, processing speed, working memory, and perceptual reasoning we should also add "how hungry are you?" Or are you simply saying there's absolutely no way to measure a person's IQ?


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



google


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



obsessed much with others sexual organs?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

Nate said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



I'm saying there is no way you can account for all the factors that affect test scores. You could be an off the charts genius but suffer from test taking anxiety.  Is there a test that can determine if I got an answer wrong simply because my mind drifted to thoughts of a nice looking woman?

Quick IQ test. Which way is north and show me proof of your answer.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Its a search engine similar to Bing.


----------



## Nate (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So how would you change the way the IQ test is given? 
Your quick "IQ" test question is disingenuous... Have you ever taken one? If not, then how can you dispute something you know nothing about?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

Nate said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



I wouldnt give IQ tests because you cant measure intelligence.

Funny thats what I say about IQ tests designed by white people. How is my test disingenuous?  There is no wrong answer unless you cant show proof.  Is it up or down?

Yes I took one before.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 19, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't say anything about emotions.  I'm talking about defining intelligence.  What is it exactly?
> ...



You are providing a very broad, general definition as though it is specific.  Say someone has an IQ of 100.  Can you then give any specifics as to what they can do with that level of intelligence?  Can they complete a certain number of puzzles in a certain time, understand a particular complexity of theoretical physics, what?  

Saying that a person can learn, reason, and solve is, once again, vague.  What can they learn?  How quickly can they solve?  Does the speed at which someone does those things matter, how important is it in comparison to accuracy of answers or solving ability, etc.?

I actually have scored pretty highly on the few IQ tests I've been given, although it was higher when I was younger.  And while it may have been accurate in a very general sense, that I am of above average intelligence, it is still not very specific IMO.  If I got a 135 on an IQ test, am I more intelligent than a person with a 130?  A 125?  What kind of +/- is involved?  Can I learn the same things at the same pace as someone with an identical IQ score?  Process information at the same speed with the same accuracy?  There are just too many variables in the definition of intelligence as well as potentially in the taking of the test.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



then search for achievement gap which your NAACP admits exists


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Unfortunately, for you. I dont subscribe to the NAACP's reasonings on everything.  Explain what you mean by achievement gap.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



request denied, look for yourself


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



No problem. You are the one that wanted an explanation.  I guess you forgot that.

You want to give my IQ test a try?


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



no one needs an explanation for your lack of intelligence


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Stepped on your own dick again didnt you?


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



what does that mean other than you are a perv


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



It means that in your haste you forgot that you asked me a question. Now you look like a fool for denying my request for more information to answer it.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



what it really means is that your simian "brain" has difficulty processing all but the most basic information.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Well you are the one that forgot you asked me to explain something to you and then made sure you didnt get an answer. Short term memory for melanin deprived simians is shorter than I thought


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



shouldn't you be making your sleeping platform in your tree?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Humans don't do the things you sub simians do any longer. We stopped that somewhere around the time we split with you on the evolutionary tree.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 19, 2014)

White Anglo Saxons and Nordics should have privilege, we built this country. Just as Chinese have privilege in their country, Japanese in their country, etc.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You're lying..as usual.

Humans, homo sapiens have neanderthal DNA.

Sub humans don't.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 20, 2014)

Nate said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



The negro knows the truth (the whole world knows the truth). He/it is avoiding it to agitate.

christ, even wiki acknowledges it...


Keep denying truth and proven facts and rely on whatever makes you "feel good". 
It's the negro thing to do!


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 20, 2014)

You want a good example of privilege, lets see how long these primitives last in Africa without foreign aid from the Western World. This foreign aid program is creating overpopulation and disease and is a blight on the rest of humanity.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



You may be part cave man but my people are pure homo sapien sapiens.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 20, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> You want a good example of privilege, lets see how long these primitives last in Africa without foreign aid from the Western World. This foreign aid program is creating overpopulation and disease and is a blight on the rest of humanity.



Cave simians like you dont remember but Black people existed before whites did.  Who do you think taught you to be civilized? You guys spent most of your time cannibalizing each other.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> > You want a good example of privilege, lets see how long these primitives last in Africa without foreign aid from the Western World. This foreign aid program is creating overpopulation and disease and is a blight on the rest of humanity.
> ...



This from the racist bigot leftist that votes to cannibalize assets of the evil whitey and demonizes any black leader who does not tow the leftist line.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RWHeathenGamer said:
> ...



Why would I vote to cannibalize anyones assets?  I think you meant redistribute.  However, I'm not even really for that.  There are republicans I like so I'm confused with your leftist claim. Oh....I get it. You are still stuck trying to figure me out.  Dont pull a muscle in your head doing that. Its impossible to categorize me.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Cave simians like you dont remember but Black people existed before whites did.  Who do you think taught you to be civilized? You guys spent most of your time cannibalizing each other.



Cave simians...LMAO....
We are born with neanderthal DNA. We are, therefore, humans.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> > You want a good example of privilege, lets see how long these primitives last in Africa without foreign aid from the Western World. This foreign aid program is creating overpopulation and disease and is a blight on the rest of humanity.
> ...



General Butt Naked, a CIVILIZED cannibal don't judge his culture BIGOTS.


Africa is a RICH tapestry of cultures.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Feeling kinda self-conscious that yours isn't long enough for that to be a problem, spanky?


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



People born with neanderthal DNA are homo sapiens or "human".

People born without neanderthal DNA are subhuman. (more similar to homo erectus)


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> People born with neanderthal DNA are homo sapiens or "human".
> 
> People born without neanderthal DNA are subhuman. (more similar to homo erectus)



This is one of those rare and wonderful opportunities when I get to piss both sides off...

Your DNA, and the DNA of Asslips, come from the exact same species.

You are both the same, genetically.

Live with the horror.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 20, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > People born with neanderthal DNA are homo sapiens or "human".
> ...



Not true. africans don't have neanderthal DNA...only admixtures or "hybrid" negroes have it and that's only through interbreeding with "humans". (humans are homo sapiens who are born with neanderthal DNA)


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Sorry son. Homo sapien sapiens came about on the African continent fully developed and then left for Europe. There they interbred with the Neanderthals that were left. They then took another evolutionary step back after being trapped by the ice age. They lost their ability to produce melanin.  The result are the white people.  Look it up. Everyone else already knows this.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




That's one theory. 
There is also the multiregional theory, among others...
There seems to be proof that humans (with neanderthal DNA...not africans) came from asia.
First Europeans Came From Asia, Not Africa, Tooth Study Suggests

Tell the chinese they are "african"..Tell the koreans they are "african"....Tell the australians they are "african"...LMAO...



Asclepias said:


> They then took another evolutionary step back after being trapped by the ice age. They lost their ability to produce melanin.  The result are the white people.  Look it up. Everyone else already knows this.



No..they didn't regress. They clearly advanced farther and faster than africans...
Look who the inventors, philosophers, explorers, writers, composers, etc....are...All humans with neanderthal DNA..

Not africans...


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



I dont have to tell them that. DNA already has done that for me.  BTW your link was dated in 2007. DNA has since proven without a doubt the first human came from Africa.  Also keep your dictionary nearby. "suggests" does not equal proof.

Yes they did regress. They were savages and inbred. The first of anything were Black people in Africa.  You can ask the Greeks why they were the first European civilization. They will tell you it was because they were close to Africa and learned from the Egyptians.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




more proclamations and propaganda, but... not one single link.... to anything.... ever.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Do you live under a rock or something?  Everyone knows this stuff.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 20, 2014)

Let me help you out Rototiller.



Cannibals of the Stone Age - Series 1 - Episode 1 - Cannibals of the Stone Age - Channel 4



> Scholars now believe that Stone Age Europe was much more violent than previously thought, and some scientists believe the bodies in Herxheim were murdered, cooked and cannibalised in sacrificial rites that drew participants from hundreds of miles away.
> It's a possibility that calls into question much of what we thought we knew about civilisation, and forces us to face the fact that cannibalism and human sacrifice may be undeniable parts of our human history.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 20, 2014)

Its unbelievable that in this day and age someone can be as uninformed as Rototiller. 

Photo: Massive Genetic Study Supports "Out of Africa" Theory



> A map shows human migration routes beginning about 100,000 years ago, based on mitochondrial (yellow) and Y-chromosome (blue) DNA evidence collected by the National Geographic Society's Genographic Project and other sources.
> 
> A separate, massive new gene study confirms much of this information, including the "out of Africa" theory that modern humans first appeared in Africa and then spread to the rest of the world via the Middle East.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Let me help you out Rototiller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes..a television show. Well, that confirms it, then. You saw it on television.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Let me help you out Rototiller.
> ...



They showed the scientist results which yes....confirms it. 
But wait there is more.

http://www.theguardian.com/science/2010/jun/20/ice-age-cannibals-britain-earliest-settlers



> "These people were processing the flesh of humans with exactly the same expertise that they used to process the flesh of animals," said Professor Chris Stringer of the Natural History Museum in London. "They stripped every bit of food they could get from those bones."


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



They showed results? Where? link?

...you've shown nothing.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



During the show.  I also pasted another link above you.  Denying the truth only hurts you and tickles me to no end.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Do you live under a rock or something?  Everyone knows this stuff.



Neither one of you racist fools could hit a fact with an atom bomb. 



You two are two peas in a pod - Siamese twins.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 20, 2014)

What is this talk of taking an evolutionary 'step back'?  About being 'more advanced' evolutionarily speaking?

Evolution is not a straight line going from less advanced to more advanced.  It is simply about survivability and procreation.  A creature doesn't need to be more 'advanced' to survive or multiply.

Too often people speak of evolution as though it has a beginning and an end, like we start from single celled organisms and will eventually become some sort of perfect being.  For all we know, eventually the world may revert back to single-celled organisms; it's not survival of the most advanced or complex, just survival of the fittest.

Besides, humans are all part of the same species, so this side track is pretty asinine.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 22, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Besides, humans are all part of the same species, so this side track is pretty asinine.



Rottweilers and chihuahuas are the same species, too.

...but they are different breeds.


Like caucasians, asians and negroids.
Different breeds of the same species.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Besides, humans are all part of the same species, so this side track is pretty asinine.
> ...



Well your breed is being bred out.

http://condenastl3cdn.cust.footprint.net/videos/532c4a7669702d4cce0b0000/low.webm


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



That's nice.

"white privilege" is the current excuse for negro dysfunction, failure and inability to adapt to civilized society.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Besides, humans are all part of the same species, so this side track is pretty asinine.
> ...




Humans are all the same "breed" and we are all mutts. Deal with it coward. Oh, and while you're spooning with Asslickius tonight tell him to deal with it as well.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Is it your position that race doesn't exist? There are no differences in humans except skin color?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...





It is the position of geneticists who have found more genetic diversity among so-called 'racial' groups than between them. There are lots of differences between human beings - between individuals. Those are the ones that matter most.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



There are plenty of differences.

But has it never bothered you that some black people are near sighted? Some are far sighted, some have perfect vision?


Has it ever bothered you that some whith people are near sighted? Some are far sighted, some have perfect vision?

Has it never bothered you that some black people are poor hearing? Some have keen hearing, some have average hearing?

Has it ever bothered you that some white people are poor hearing? Some have keen hearing, some have average hearing?

Has it dawned on you that some black people have freckles? Have you noticed that some white people have freckles?

Has it occurred to you that variation within what we call race are often greater than variations between races? That the attributes of a white man with perfect vision and hearing may be closer to a black man with perfect vision and hearing than they are to a white man with poor vision and poor hearing?

Humans are humans - fact.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Which "genetecists"? Link to any genetecist that says "race" doesn't exist. 

As far as sharing DNA/genes...that is a nice try..but a complete miss;

Of the great apes, *humans share 98.8 percent of their DNA with bonobos and chimpanzees. Humans and gorillas share 98.4 percent of their DNA. *

We aren't chimps, gorillas, or bonabos, though, are we?

*Humans and mice share nearly 90 percent of human DNA. *

This is important because mice have been used in laboratories as experimental animals for research into human disease processes for years. Mice are currently used in genetic research to test gene replacement, and gene therapy because they have similar gene types to those of humans and will have similar reactions to diseases and disease processes.

We aren't mice, either.

Humans and dogs share 84 percent of their DNA.

We aren't dogs, though.


There are physical, biological and anthropological differences between the races. 

but just for fun......in your theory...since there is no such thing as race..the government has been lying to us and affirmative action is all a big scam...

If there is no such thing as "race"... the word "racist" becomes meaningless...and we KNOW you can't allow THAT to happen...LMAO


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...





Pages and pages of links have been provided on hundreds of threads before this one. You are not unique, coward, and you are late to the discussion. Go play with the 'search' function.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Great rebuttal. Duck and cover.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 23, 2014)

"WHEN ASKED about the question of race, Wells&#8217;s answer was unequivocal. &#8220;Racism is not only socially divisive, but also scientifically incorrect. We are all descendants of people who lived in Africa recently,&#8221; he says. &#8220;We are all Africans under the skin.&#8221; The kinds of differences that people notice, such as skin pigmentation, limb length, or other adaptations are &#8220;basically surface features that have been selected for in the environment. When you peer beneath the surface at the underlying level of genetic variation, we are all much more similar than we appear to be. There are no clear, sharp delineations.&#8221;"

Race in a Genetic World | Harvard Magazine May-Jun 2008


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 23, 2014)

"The consensus among Western researchers today is that human races are sociocultural constructs."

Race Finished » American Scientist


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Which "genetecists"? Link to any genetecist that says "race" doesn't exist.



{Genetically Speaking, Race Doesn't Exist In Humans

Race doesn't matter. In fact, it doesn't even exist in humans. While that may sound like the idealistic decree of a minister or rabbi, it's actually the conclusion of an evolutionary and population biologist at Washington University in St. Louis.

Alan R. Templeton, Ph.D., professor of biology in Arts and Sciences at Washington University, has analyzed DNA from global human populations that reveal the patterns of human evolution over the past one million years. He shows that while there is plenty of genetic variation in humans, most of the variation is individual variation. While between-population variation exists, it is either too small, which is a quantitative variation, or it is not the right qualitative type of variation -- it does not mark historical sublineages of humanity.

Using the latest molecular biology techniques, Templeton has analyzed millions of genetic sequences found in three distinct types of human DNA and concludes that, in the scientific sense, the world is colorblind. That is, it should be.

"Race is a real cultural, political and economic concept in society, but it is not a biological concept, and that unfortunately is what many people wrongfully consider to be the essence of race in humans -- genetic differences," says Templeton. "Evolutionary history is the key to understanding race, and new molecular biology techniques offer so much on recent evolutionary history. I wanted to bring some objectivity to the topic. This very objective analysis shows the outcome is not even a close call: There's nothing even like a really distinct subdivision of humanity."

Templeton used the same strategy to try to identify race in human populations that evolutionary and population biologists use for non-human species, from salamanders to chimpanzees. He treated human populations as if they were non-human populations.

"I'm not saying these results don't recognize genetic differences among human populations," he cautions. "There are differences, but they don't define historical lineages that have persisted for a long time. The point is, for race to have any scientific validity and integrity it has to have generality beyond any one species. If it doesn't, the concept is meaningless." }

Genetically Speaking, Race Doesn't Exist In Humans


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 23, 2014)

"
Race is a modern idea. Ancient societies, like the Greeks, did not divide people according to physical distinctions, but according to religion, status, class, even language. The English language didn&#8217;t even have the word &#8216;race&#8217; until it turns up in 1508 in a poem by William Dunbar referring to a line of kings.

Race has no genetic basis. Not one characteristic, trait or even one gene distinguishes all the members of one so-called race from all the members of another so-called race.

Human subspecies don&#8217;t exist. Unlike many animals, modern humans simply haven&#8217;t been around long enough or isolated enough to evolve into separate subspecies or races. Despite surface appearances, we are one of the most similar of all species. 

Skin color really is only skin deep. Most traits are inherited independently from one another. The genes influencing skin color have nothing to do with the genes influencing hair form, eye shape, blood type, musical talent, athletic ability or forms of intelligence. Knowing someone&#8217;s skin color doesn&#8217;t necessarily tell you anything else about him or her.

Most variation is within, not between, "races." Of the small amount of total human variation, 85% exists within any local population, be they Italians, Kurds, Koreans or Cherokees. About 94% can be found within any continent. That means two random Koreans may be as genetically different as a Korean and an Italian.

Slavery predates race. Throughout much of human history, societies have enslaved others, often as a result of conquest or war, even debt, but not because of physical characteristics or a belief in natural inferiority. Due to a unique set of historical circumstances, ours was the first slave system where all the slaves shared similar physical characteristics.

Race and freedom evolved together. The U.S. was founded on the radical new principle that "All men are created equal." But our early economy was based largely on slavery. How could this anomaly be rationalized? The new idea of race helped explain why some people could be denied the rights and freedoms that others took for granted.

Race justified social inequalities as natural. As the race idea evolved, white superiority became "common sense" in America. It justified not only slavery but also the extermination of Indians, exclusion of Asian immigrants, and the taking of Mexican lands by a nation that professed a belief in democracy. Racial practices were institutionalized within American government, laws, and society. 

Race isn&#8217;t biological, but racism is still real. Race is a powerful social idea that gives people different access to opportunities and resources. Our government and social institutions have created advantages that disproportionately channel wealth, power, and resources to white people. This affects everyone, whether we are aware of it or not.

Colorblindness will not end racism. Pretending race doesn&#8217;t exist is not the same as creating equality. Race is more than stereotypes and individual prejudice. To combat racism, we need to identify and remedy social policies and institutional practices that advantage some groups at the expense of others."



RACE - The Power of an Illusion | Ten Things Everyone Should Know


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> "WHEN ASKED about the question of race, Wellss answer was unequivocal. Racism is not only socially divisive, but also scientifically incorrect. We are all descendants of people who lived in Africa recently, he says. We are all Africans under the skin. The kinds of differences that people notice, such as skin pigmentation, limb length, or other adaptations are basically surface features that have been selected for in the environment. When you peer beneath the surface at the underlying level of genetic variation, we are all much more similar than we appear to be. There are no clear, sharp delineations."
> 
> Race in a Genetic World | Harvard Magazine May-Jun 2008



There are physical, biological and anthropological differences between the races. 


Forensic anthropologists can determine the race of a (former) person by skeletal measurements.

Certain diseases only affect certain races.

IQ tests prove there are marked differences in the averages of the three main races, Mongoloids or "asians" average slightly higher than caucasians with negroids being third.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > "WHEN ASKED about the question of race, Wells&#8217;s answer was unequivocal. &#8220;Racism is not only socially divisive, but also scientifically incorrect. We are all descendants of people who lived in Africa recently,&#8221; he says. &#8220;We are all Africans under the skin.&#8221; The kinds of differences that people notice, such as skin pigmentation, limb length, or other adaptations are &#8220;basically surface features that have been selected for in the environment. When you peer beneath the surface at the underlying level of genetic variation, we are all much more similar than we appear to be. There are no clear, sharp delineations.&#8221;"
> ...



Those same differences can occur within races as well dumbass.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You ignored this part so you could try to distort, though;


Are these true or false?

Forensic anthropologists can determine the race of a (former) person by skeletal measurements.

Certain diseases only affect certain races.

IQ tests prove there are marked differences in the averages of the three main races, Mongoloids or "asians" average slightly higher than caucasians with negroids being third.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > "WHEN ASKED about the question of race, Wellss answer was unequivocal. Racism is not only socially divisive, but also scientifically incorrect. We are all descendants of people who lived in Africa recently, he says. We are all Africans under the skin. The kinds of differences that people notice, such as skin pigmentation, limb length, or other adaptations are basically surface features that have been selected for in the environment. When you peer beneath the surface at the underlying level of genetic variation, we are all much more similar than we appear to be. There are no clear, sharp delineations."
> ...





You asked for proof. You were pointed to the tons of it already on this site, but you were too much of a lazy shit to go look, so a bunch more was provided for you right here, right away, on this very thread. Now you merely deny what has been rubbed in your cowardly face. Figures.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Yeah..great "support".. you guys use....a blog and a black supremacist site dedicated to "social justice, diversity, the study of african-american life and history and african culture and politics.
I'm sure they're unbiased, though..LMAO...
Here's their agenda...

_About California Newsreel

California Newsreel produces and distributes cutting edge, social justice films that inspire, educate and engage audiences. Founded in 1968, Newsreel is the oldest non-profit, social issue documentary film center in the country, the first to marry media production and contemporary social movements.

We are a leading resource center for the advancement of racial justice and diversity, and the study of African American life and history as well as African culture and politics._ 

I read them, though.


Now. can you refute these facts?

Forensic anthropologists can determine the race of a (former) person by skeletal measurements.

Certain diseases only affect certain races.

IQ tests prove there are marked differences in the averages of the three main races, Mongoloids or "asians" average slightly higher than caucasians with negroids being third.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...






> Forensic anthropologists can determine the race of a (former) person by skeletal measurements.



Depends.  They did this to the Egyptians and determined they were Black people but people claimed it to be an in exact science.



> Certain diseases only affect certain races.



Like what for instance?



> IQ tests prove there are marked differences in the averages of the three main races, Mongoloids or "asians" average slightly higher than caucasians with negroids being third.



I've repeatedly informed you that IQ test don't measure intelligence.  In addition White people dont determine what intelligence is.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 23, 2014)

Coward has FACTS rubbed in his craven little face, tries to deny them, tries to attack source, reality remains unchanged. 

Uncensored has you two pegged to a T.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Coward has FACTS rubbed in his craven little face, tries to deny them, tries to attack source, reality remains unchanged.
> 
> Uncensored has you two pegged to a T.



So affirmative action and any other race based government programs are a fraud? In fact every document the government asks the applicant to specify their race is a fraud. 
Does Eric Holder know about this massive fraud being perpetrated on the people by the government? 

Apparently, then, there can be no such thing as a "racist" ....race doesn't exist ...and the only difference in the races is skin color...we're all exactly the same.

...sure thing ace, whatever you say.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Apparently, then, there can be no such thing as a "racist" ....race doesn't exist




It 'exists' as a social construct that craven little cowards and weaklings like you try to hide behind; and vile, anti-American opportunists like Holder try to use as a tool to undermine our nation. You're all the same. You and your lover Asslickius and every other racist fool - all cut from the same filthy cloth.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, then, there can be no such thing as a "racist" ....race doesn't exist
> ...



_Social construct -  A social construct is something that exists not in objective reality, but as a result of human interaction._

In other words it's artificial... contrived....made up. 

In America today, everyone is assigned a legally-enforceable racial category by the government. 

Rights and privileges are then granted or denied based on one's racial membership, with non-whites given preferences over whites. 
The federal government does this in the name of anti-racism. 


How can you possibly be in favor of government programs that are based on what you admit doesn't really exist and is fraudulent? This is a dilemma!



Unkotare said:


> that craven little cowards and weaklings like you try to hide behind;



Projecting?



Unkotare said:


> and vile, anti-American opportunists like Holder try to use as a tool to undermine our nation.



Now you're making sense




Unkotare said:


> You're all the same.



Who?
Me and eric holder?..you're mistaken.



Unkotare said:


> You and your lover Asslickius


Projecting again?

He may be gay. I don't know why you'd care, though? 

FWIW I'm not gay. 

Interesting how your mind creates these homoerotic fantasies, though.
Projecting?



Unkotare said:


> and every other racist fool - all cut from the same filthy cloth.



If "race" is a social construct...in other words artificial...then racists are social constructs too and therefore can't exist. ISn't that correct?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Projecting?





Observing


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Projecting?
> ...



LMAO..you dodge the whole post. 

be careful..you'll pull a muscle with all the ducking, dodging and deflecting.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Who?
> Me and eric holder?..you're mistaken.






Not mistaken at all. You, Holder, Asslickius, Matthew, 52nd Street, Guno, Shitshispeedos, Tank, etc. You are all the same. EXACTLY the same. EXACTLY.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> FWIW I'm not gay.






Go ahead and step out of the closet. Everyone can see that you and Asslickius are familiar on a level that extends up into the colon.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Who?
> ...



Interesting. 

You can't seem to make a post without distorting people's names into vulgarity or implying homosexuality...very juvenile. You sound like a middle school child with that foolishness.
Whatever...carry on.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW I'm not gay.
> ...



Oh look..projecting more of your homosexual fantasies.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Dont ever ask me for a link again coward.  You have nothing to back up your claims and have been thoroughly debunked.



I really hate to do anything that would support your idiotic opponent - but you are so full of shit, and I have smacked you down for lying about this before;

{(Reuters) - Up to 70 percent of British men and half of all Western European men are related to the Egyptian Pharaoh Tutankhamun, geneticists in Switzerland said.

Scientists at Zurich-based DNA genealogy centre, iGENEA, reconstructed the DNA profile of the boy Pharaoh, who ascended the throne at the age of nine, his father Akhenaten and grandfather Amenhotep III, based on a film that was made for the Discovery Channel.

The results showed that King Tut belonged to a genetic profile group, known as haplogroup R1b1a2, to which more than 50 percent of all men in Western Europe belong, indicating that they share a common ancestor.

Among modern-day Egyptians this haplogroup contingent is below 1 percent, according to iGENEA.

"It was very interesting to discover that he belonged to a genetic group in Europe -- there were many possible groups in Egypt that the DNA could have belonged to," said Roman Scholz, director of the iGENEA Centre.}

Half of European men share King Tut's DNA | Reuters

Asslips, you afrocentric fools are the most absurd morons on the planet. The UFO fuckwads have more credibility than you do...


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...




Not "interesting," revolting.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



That's nice, scooter..you keep making up funny names for people and having homosexual fantasies about them.  

You'll go far with that strategy.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Dont ever ask me for a link again coward.  You have nothing to back up your claims and have been thoroughly debunked.
> ...



The last time you trotted out that debunked myth I slapped you down with the evidence IiGENEA was a fraud. They conned you to make money. 

King Tut Related to Half of European Men? Maybe Not | Personal Genomics | Tutankhamen's Relatives



> A personal genomics company in Switzerland says they've reconstructed a DNA profile of King Tutankhamen by watching the Discovery Channel, claiming the results suggest more than half of Western European men are related to the boy king. But researchers who worked to decode Tut's genome in the first place say the claim is "unscientific."
> *Swiss genomics company iGENEA has launched a Tutankhamen DNA project based on what they say are genetic markers that appeared on a computer screen during a Discovery Channel special on the famous pharaoh's genetic lineage.*



http://dougsarchaeology.wordpress.com/2011/08/09/scam-alert-king-tuts-dna/


> UPDATE- more problems with these scammers-
> Maybe you saw the recent headlines about how scientists at iGENEA discovered thatKing Tutankhamun  (Tut) was related to half of Western Europe&#8217;s Males, that looks like it  is the set up for a scam. Turns out real researchers have conducted  work on King Tut&#8217;s DNA and that iGENEA got their supposed DNA evidence by copying it off of a Discovery TV Program on the subject.


LMAO!!


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



another blog as a "source"


from your site;
About | Doug's Archaeology


_Hello,

Welcome to Doug&#8217;s Archaeology. It is run by myself, Doug Rocks-Macqueen. If you need to contact me my email is drocksmacqueen@gmail.com.
About this website

*This is my blog were I focus mainly on the Profession of Archaeology e.g. pay, working conditions, career prospect, etc. Though I do on occasion through in some other topics and some bits on Open Access. Though, I have another blog Open Access Archaeology that deals with publishing and open access in archaeology.*_


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...




You keep being a racist fucking coward and you will go nowhere fast, even with your life partner Asslickius.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Ah Asslips, full of shit as always, Attack the source with your blog - you always have the most "unique" websites to post from... 

So Asslips, here is Nature saying the same thing, are they lying too?

Egyptian mummies yield genetic secrets : Nature News & Comment


----------



## bedowin62 (Jun 24, 2014)

there is no such thing as white privilege


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 24, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



So you get fooled by a scam claiming King Tut was white so you post a link that invalidates your first bumble? Where in your link does it support your first claim?



> Up to 70 percent of British men and half of all Western European men are related to the Egyptian Pharaoh Tutankhamun, geneticists in Switzerland said.



I was wondering why you didn't quote it from your most recent link.  Maybe I missed it. I know why though. Thats because its not in there.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 24, 2014)

Let me show you how its done uncensored.

This is for King Tut. 2 different sources proving he was Black.

http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf

The King Tut Gene



> Like most of the other genes in the family, *it is Central African in ancient origin*, but unlike the other markers it has a sparse distribution outside Africa with a worldwide average frequency of 4%. *Still, Africans and African-influenced populations (1 in about 10) are about twice or three times as likely to have it as non-Africans*



This is for Rameses III

http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf

Ramesses III - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> According to a genetic study in December 2012, *Ramesses III belonged to Y-DNA haplogroup E1b1a with an East Africa Origin*, a YDNA haplogroup that predominates in most Sub-Saharan Africans



Sorry Uncensored.  Dont get played like that again please.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> So you get fooled by a scam claiming King Tut was white so you post a link that invalidates your first bumble? Where in your link does it support your first claim?



ROFL

No one got fooled, that's why you're whining. You got spanked for your usual load of horseshit. 

You attempted to attack the source, so rather than play your little racist game, i simply posted one that is unimpeachable.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 24, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > So you get fooled by a scam claiming King Tut was white so you post a link that invalidates your first bumble? Where in your link does it support your first claim?
> ...



any day now asslips will recount the centuries he spent picking cotton


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 24, 2014)

LOL at two upper class jewish faggots talking about white privilege. Niggas ain't even white. 

Why don't these rat faces acknowledge Jewish privilege in finance, media, and politics?

Nice try at deflection you levantine liars, we ain't buying it.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 24, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > So you get fooled by a scam claiming King Tut was white so you post a link that invalidates your first bumble? Where in your link does it support your first claim?
> ...




It was unimpeachable? 

Your link had nothing to do with your claim. You just got busted.  Why dont you post the part in your link where it says King Tut was white?  You cant can you?


----------



## Godboy (Jun 25, 2014)

I love Asslips fake history lessons.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 25, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...





Unkotare said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Brilliant rebuttal. I can tell you're really a deep thinker. 

Like I said, and you just proved;
You have latent homosexual tendencies and are projecting your homoerotic fantasies onto others....it's more fun than staying on topic, isn't it?


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 25, 2014)

Godboy said:


> I love Asslips fake history lessons.



it makes him/ her sleep better at night


----------



## ninja007 (Aug 9, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



honest question... do you have any white friends? do you hate all white people?


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 9, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



He likes to screw white women.  As for white men he only like the ones that hand him money and beg for forgiveness for the 1% of white people that were involved in enslaving his great great great great great grand parents.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 9, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




Your link doesnt say anything to support a white Egyptian.  Why did you post it?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 9, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Honest answer. Yes.  I hate stupid racist white people alot.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 9, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No white man should be begging my forgiveness. You cant do anything to stop me. Just get out of my face if you have nothing relevant or helpful to my cause.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 9, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...



Make me.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 9, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Make you what?


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 10, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Make me a sammich!


----------

